# PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Dezember 19)



## 9Strike (14. März 2016)

*In diesem Thread findet ihr Beispiele für empfehlenswerte Zusammenstellungen in (fast) allen Preisbereichen.*

Eine kleine Anleitung für die Nutzung dieses Threads:

1.) *Preisbereich überlegen* und Konfiguration im passenden Preisbereich ansehen
2.) *Konfiguration anpassen* (Laufwerke, Gehäuse, etc)
3.) Konfiguration bei Geizhals *zu einer Wunschliste hinzufügen*
4.) *Neues Threma erstellen*, z. B. "Gaming-PC mit Monitor für 1400€"
5.) Wunschliste als *BBCode bei Geizhals kopieren* und mit Gesamtpreis im Thread einfügen.
6.) *Fragebogen beantworten*: Link

Konfigurationen:


Spoiler



~300€


Spoiler



Warenkorb bei Geizhals

240GB NVMe-SSD
nur für Office/Streaming*
Bios Update für 3000G nötig


~350€


Spoiler



Warenkorb bei Geizhals

Bios Update nötig, siehe Handbuch Seite 20
240GB Sata-SSD
reduzierte Details @FullHD*


~500€


Spoiler



Warenkorb bei Geizhals

240GB Sata-SSD
mittlere Details @FullHD*


~600€


Spoiler



Warenkorb bei Geizhals

240GB Sata-SSD
hohe Details @FullHD*


~700€


Spoiler



Warenkorb bei Geizhals

500GB Sata-SSD
mittlere Details @WQHD*


~800€


Spoiler



Warenkorb bei Geizhals

500GB Sata-SSD
hohe Details @WQHD*


~900€


Spoiler



Warenkorb bei Geizhals

500GB Sata-SSD
hohe Details @WQHD*


~1000€


Spoiler



Warenkorb bei Geizhals

500GB Sata-SSD
hohe Details @WQHD*h


~1200€


Spoiler



Warenkorb bei Geizhals

500GB NVMe-SSD
hohe Details @WQHD*


~1600€


Spoiler



Warenkorb bei Geizhals

500GB Sata-SSD
mittlere Details @4K*


~1900€


Spoiler



Warenkorb bei Geizhals

1TB NVMe-SSD
mittlere Details @4K*


~2500€


Spoiler



Warenkorb bei Geizhals

1TB NVMe-SSD
hohe Details @4K*


*je nach Nutzungsszenario unterschiedlich, Angaben dienen lediglich zur Orientierung


Alle Zusammenstellungen haben eine SSD, jedoch keine HDD. Mit folgenden isten könnt ihr eure Konfigurationen schnell anpassen:


Spoiler



Prozessoren
Mainboards
Grafikkarten
Arbeitsspeicher
CPU Kühler
Gehäuse
Laufwerke
Netzteile
Monitore
WLAN


----------



## Tischi89 (14. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*

richtig praktisch!
wär schön wenn er aktuell gehalten werden könnte!!


----------



## Adi1 (14. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*

 Warum jetzt viele solch einen Thread eröffnen?

Die meisten der hilfesuchenden User,  sind doch eh schon im Komplettzusammenstellungsforum unterwegs


----------



## flotus1 (14. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*

Sauber, war mal wieder an der Zeit dass das jemand macht. Den größten Teil der Kaufberatungen kann man dann mit einem Verweis auf diesen Thread abkürzen.
Als besonderen Service könntest du jede Konfig zusätzlich in eine "Wunschliste" bei Geizhals packen. Bin gespannt wie lange du Lust hast das aktuell zu halten


----------



## Schnuetz1 (14. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*

Ich habe ja schon eine große Sammlung an Geizhals-Listen inallen möglichen Preisbereichen:

400€ AMD A10 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
500€ i3 750Ti Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
600€ i3 380 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
620€ i5 750Ti Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
700€ i5 380 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-605314
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-601992
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-607059
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-607053
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-630217
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-639902
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-602310

Werden auch immer recht aktuell gehalten.


----------



## 9Strike (14. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*



Tischi89 schrieb:


> wär schön wenn er aktuell gehalten werden könnte!!



Das ist der Plan.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Warum jetzt viele solch einen Thread eröffnen?
> 
> Die meisten der hilfesuchenden User,  sind doch eh schon im Komplettzusammenstellungsforum unterwegs



Für diejenigen, die versuchen erstmal selbst was zu machen, in der Hoffnung weniger i7 + 970 Konfigs zu sehen.




flotus1 schrieb:


> Sauber, war mal wieder an der Zeit dass das jemand macht. Den größten Teil der Kaufberatungen kann man dann mit einem Verweis auf diesen Thread abkürzen.
> Als besonderen Service könntest du jede Konfig zusätzlich in eine "Wunschliste" bei Geizhals packen. Bin gespannt wie lange du Lust hast das aktuell zu halten



Ist ne gute Idee, werde ich machen.




Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon eine große Sammlung an Geizhals-Listen inallen möglichen Preisbereichen:
> 
> 400€ AMD A10 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 500€ i3 750Ti Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Ich pack sie mal dazu.


----------



## GEChun (14. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*

Wäre schön wenn in der Auswahl auch eine HDD dabei wäre die nicht von Seagate kommt... 
Und was ist mit Soundkarten? Also bei/ab 1500€ gehört finde ich schon eine dabei!


----------



## 9Strike (14. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*



GEChun schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn in der Auswahl auch eine HDD dabei wäre die nicht von Seagate kommt...
> Und was ist mit Soundkarten? Also bei/ab 1500€ gehört finde ich schon eine dabei!



Ich bin mit meiner Seagate ganz zufrieden.
Soundkarten sind bei weiterer Hardware unter sonstiges drin. Für die meisten ist der Sound der teureren MBs gut genug, so wirklich lohnt sich das m. M. n. erst wenn man richtig gute Kopfhörer (wie z. B. die DT 770 Pro) hat. Das hier sind ja auch nur ungefähre Richtlinien, an denen sich jemand kurz einen Überblick über die Marktlage verschaffen kann. Konfig nehmen, Thread aufmachen, Standard-Fragen beantworten. Sonst könnte ich auch ein Blu Ray Player, eine 2TB SSD etc reinmachen. Ab 1,5k ist es einfach schwierig alles noch eine Liste zu packen, da man mit steigendem Preis exponentiell viele Möglichkeiten hat  ich hab versucht das häufigste in ne Liste zu machen, und da ist ne Soundkarte nicht dabei.


----------



## GEChun (14. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*

Meine letzte Seagate hat mehr vergessen wie ich selbst... daher hab ich das geschrieben... 
Hatte dann wohl extremes Pech mit der HDD!


----------



## Merrel (16. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*

Mal ne frage, wie sieht es mit nem 300€ cube aus. hatte im altern thread mal ein beitrag gemacht weil ich dachte das der auch eine gewisse attraktivtät hat.


----------



## 9Strike (16. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*



Merrel schrieb:


> Mal ne frage, wie sieht es mit nem 300€ cube aus. hatte im altern thread mal ein beitrag gemacht weil ich dachte das der auch eine gewisse attraktivtät hat.



Hm, gar keine so üble Idee. Ich mach mal was.


----------



## Merrel (16. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*

Das ist seht nett vielen Dank!


----------



## CaitSith77 (16. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*

Eventuell ein paar Vorschläge für jene die nicht übertakten wollen


----------



## 9Strike (16. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*



Merrel schrieb:


> Das ist seht nett vielen Dank!



Ich habe neben einem kleinen Office Cube auch einen Gaming Cube gemacht, der ist zwar nicht günstig aber vllt ganz nett fürs Wohnzimmer oder für LAN-Party Vielbesucher.




CaitSith77 schrieb:


> Eventuell ein paar Vorschläge für jene die nicht übertakten wollen



Ich werde mal bei jeder Konfiguration dazuschreiben, ob Übertaktung geht bzw. ob sie empfohlen ist. Im oberen Preisbereich ist es schwer CPUs zu nehmen, die sich nicht übertakten lassen ohne Taktverlust, die non K Modelle haben. Da kann man dann nochmal im Forum nachfragen.


----------



## Merrel (16. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

@9Strike sieht doch ganz gut aus obwohl ich beim 300€ Office cube eher an ein Budget Gaming PC gedacht hatte. Da sollte man bei Bedarf eigentlich nur das RAM Kit wechseln müssen oder? 1600MHz > 2400MHz


----------



## 9Strike (17. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Merrel schrieb:


> @9Strike sieht doch ganz gut aus obwohl ich beim 300€ Office cube eher an ein Budget Gaming PC gedacht hatte. Da sollte man bei Bedarf eigentlich nur das RAM Kit wechseln müssen oder? 1600MHz > 2400MHz



Ich überarbeite es heute Abend nochmal.


----------



## Merrel (17. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Sehr nett und hingebungsvoll von dir


----------



## 9Strike (18. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Hat etwas gedauert, aber ich denke so ist es besser. Das interne 250W NT ist zwar nicht so toll, aber die CPU frisst nur 65W somit dürfte es ausreichend funktionieren.


----------



## Merrel (19. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ist doch ein wie ich  finde sehr attraktiver cube.

Wäre beim 300€ Cube dieses Mobo ne alternative?

ASRock A68M-ITX AMD A68M So.FM2+ Dual Channel DDR3


----------



## 9Strike (19. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Merrel schrieb:


> Ist doch ein wie ich  finde sehr attraktiver cube.
> 
> Wäre beim 300€ Cube dieses Mobo ne alternative?
> 
> ASRock A68M-ITX AMD A68M So.FM2+ Dual Channel DDR3



Das hatte ich ja eigentlich drin (dann wäre sogar eine stärkere APU drin), aber das Board hat 4+4 pin CPU Anschluss, das NT hat aber nur 4pin. Bin mir da nicht sicher, ob das geht, wenn ja würde ich es tauschen.


----------



## rocka8 (19. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Könnte man bei der 950€ v2 Zusammenstellung noch irgendwo ein wenig einsparen oder ist das nicht empfehlenswert? i5-6500 und r9 390 sollen auf jeden Fall erhalten bleiben.


----------



## flotus1 (19. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wirklich sinnvolle Einsparmöglichkeiten gibt es da kaum.
4€ beim RAM vielleicht Crucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT2K8G4DFD8213) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
und ein paar Euro beim Netzteil zu Lasten des Kabelmanagements: Super Flower Golden Green HX 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Alles andere wäre meiner Meinung nach am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## Stuart0610 (19. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



rocka8 schrieb:


> Könnte man bei der 950€ v2 Zusammenstellung noch irgendwo ein wenig einsparen oder ist das nicht empfehlenswert? i5-6500 und r9 390 sollen auf jeden Fall erhalten bleiben.


Vielleicht den Ben Nevis weglassen und den Boxed Kühler nehmen. Oder eine günstigere Case?


----------



## 9Strike (19. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Eigentlich kann man da nur sinnvoll an der SSD sparen (kleine 120er, siehe Laufwerkliste), vllt den CPU Kühler weglassen und ein Bitfenix Nova (findest du in der Gehäuse-Liste), am RAM & NT (siehe flotus1). Würde in dieser Reinfolge austauschen:

RAM
NT
Case
CPU Kühler
SSD


----------



## Globux (19. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wie ist es eigentlich mit den Skylake Xeons? Sind die eventuell eine Option für Leute die nicht so viel Kohle haben, aber HT möchten/bräuchten?


----------



## 9Strike (19. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Nein, weil die gehe auf den Mainstream Boards (leider) nicht mehr.


----------



## Globux (19. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ja sehe ich auch jetzt. Man sind die Xeon Boards teuer.


----------



## Merrel (19. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich kenne kein plausiblen Grund Warum es nicht funktioniert sollte

Wäre dieser RAM hier nicht besser?:

G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Merrel (22. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Könnte ein Mod evt. diesen Thread anpinnen?


----------



## chischko (23. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Nimm bitte das Golden Green aus der Netzteilliste raus. Das fliegt unter bestimmten Szenarien mal davon... <-- Blödsinn!! ... verwechselt mit dem LC Power Lc9550 Gold!
Und im 700 Euro PC nen 4460 zu empfehlen ist nicht wirklich clever... Eher nen 6400 mit entsprechend angepasstem Mainboard etc.


----------



## 9Strike (23. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Mach ich heute Mittag. Dachte eigentlich es wäre ganz gut, weil es im NT Unterforum in der Liste mit empfehlenswerten NTs war.

Ist der 6400 neu oder hab ich da was verpasst? Ich guck heute Mittag nochmal drüber.



Merrel schrieb:


> Wäre dieser RAM hier nicht besser?:
> 
> G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU



Bei welcher Konfig bist du? Der schnelle RAM macht ja nur auf FM2+ Sinn.


----------



## chischko (23. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ne der 6400 ist gem Geizhals seit Juli 2015 gelistet. Alternativ kann man natürlich den 6500 nehmen, der ist aber 20 Euro teurer, da musste etwas an der Schraube drehen beim RAM und/oder Mainboard oder ner anderen Komponente. 
Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist der Aufpreis von 20 Euro für 4*0,3 Ghz im Turbo vertretbar bzw. isses wert.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (23. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Der 6400 kam zusammen mit den anderen CPUs, wird nur nie erwähnt, da der mit einem Takt von 2,7 GHz einfach nicht empfehlenswert ist. 
Da sollte man auf jeden Fall die 20€ auf den 6500 drauflegen.


----------



## 9Strike (23. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Dann bleibt der 4460 in der Konfig so. Bei Skylake macht es auch nicht viel Sinn am Board zu sparen, dann sind alle Vorteile von Skylake gegenüber Haswell dahin.


----------



## Merrel (23. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Beim 2400er rede ich vom 300€ office cube


----------



## 9Strike (23. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Merrel schrieb:


> Beim 2400er rede ich vom 300€ office cube



Wieso sollte der besser sein? Hat auch nur 2400MHz und dafür nen riesen Kühler. Und kostet mehr. Finde ich hier nicht nötig.


----------



## Merrel (23. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Nagut hab nur gedacht das aufgrund der geringeren Latzenz das ne besser Wahl wäre weil da noch knapp 7€ luft sind


----------



## 9Strike (23. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Merrel schrieb:


> Nagut hab nur gedacht das aufgrund der geringeren Latzenz das ne besser Wahl wäre weil da noch knapp 7€ luft sind



Versand und so weiter kommt ja noch dazu. So etwas kann man dann immer noch einzeln in nem Thread bearbeiten kann.


----------



## Merrel (26. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wie sieht es eigentlich micht einem Office PC aus welcher komplett lüfterlos ist. Da gabs doch mal ein Video von PCGH 

Stromspar-PC: So baut man einen 15-Watt-Rechner, der auch noch lautlos ist [PCGH.de] - YouTube

Wäre ein Mod so freundlich sich des Anpinnens anzunehmen


----------



## 9Strike (26. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Interessantes Video auf jeden Fall. Ich denke halt, das ist für die meisten zu aufwändig und mehr so ein Einzelfall, was man dann in einem Thread klären kann.

Wenn ein Mod das anpinnen würde, würde ich mich natürlich echt freuen


----------



## Merrel (30. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Push for Pin


----------



## chischko (30. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

2 Anmerkungen: 
1. Weise doch bitte im Bereich* FAQ: Wieso ist das Netzteil xy so teuer obwohl es nur xy Watt hat? Netzteil xy hat mehr Watt und ist günstiger!* auf die Netzteilliste und auch auf diesen sehr ausführlichen aber verständlichen post von thressi hin: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...8316-neuer-pc-bitte-mal-drueber-schaun-3.html
2. Weise doch bitte im Bereich *FAQ: Ich möchte den Computer nicht selbst zusammenbauen, kannst du ein Komplett-System für xy Euro empfehlen?* auf diesen Thread hier hin, das hat schon vielen geholfen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html  Edit:  D'OH!!! Ist ja schon drin! Sorry!!!


----------



## 9Strike (30. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Super danke, hab ich hinzugefügt


----------



## Schnitzel (31. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Schön das sich einer der Sache angenommen hat ........... möge die Macht mit dir sein.


----------



## 9Strike (31. März 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Schön das sich einer der Sache angenommen hat ........... möge die Macht mit dir sein.



Danke, die werde ich sicher brauchen


----------



## Merrel (8. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Push for Pin


----------



## Fafafin (10. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

&#55357;&#56842; Mit Schnitzels Segen wird's hier jetzt weitergehen!


----------



## 9Strike (10. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Fafafin schrieb:


> �� Mit Schnitzels Segen wird's hier jetzt weitergehen!



Das hoffe ich natürlich auch! Möchte nochmal daran erinnern, dass ich mich über Verbesserungsvorschläge oder weitere Empfehlungen für die Hardware-Listen freue


----------



## Schnuetz1 (14. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Da bei der 800€-Konfig ja noch etwas Budget ist, würde ich unbedingt das Board gegen ein H-Board austauschen:
ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 (90-MXB0G0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 9Strike (14. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich mach es nachher mal als Alternative rein, Feature mäßig ist das B150 aber besser ausgestattet. Es hat nur weniger Lanes. Nur der Otto Normal Verbraucher braucht die nicht.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (14. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

War jetzt eher nur ein Beispeil. Man könnte auch das Pro 4 von Asrock nehmen. 

Kommt eben darauf an, was man für Anforderungen hat, wenn man USB 3.1 + M.2 SSD haben möchte, dann sollte man schon ein B-Board nehmen, da sonst das ganze Zeug geshared ist.


----------



## flotus1 (14. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



> wenn man USB 3.1 + M.2 SSD haben möchte, dann sollte man schon ein B-Board nehmen, da sonst das ganze Zeug geshared ist.


Meinst du H statt B?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (14. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Vielleicht.


----------



## 9Strike (14. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Hab es jetzt als Alternative hinzugefügt. Mehr Unterschiede als die Chipsatz-Lanes gibt es sowie so nicht wirklich oder? (von RAID oder so Sonderspäßchen mal abgesehen)


----------



## Schnuetz1 (15. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Nein, hauptsächlich eben USB 3.1 und die Lanes des Chipsatzes. 
Wenn das Geld noch da ist, würde ich es auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. Wenn das Budget natürlich ausgereizt ist, dann kann man auch mit einem B-Chip auskommen.

Aber spätestens ab 1000€ sollte man vom B-Chip weg.
Das hast du ja aber auch so gemacht.


----------



## 9Strike (15. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Der B Chip unterstützt nativ kein USB 3.1?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (15. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz daneben liege, dann ist der nur geshared.

Hatte da mal ein Bild, welches eine ganz schöne Übersicht darüber geliefert hat. Allerdings finde ich es gerade in Google nicht mehr... 
Falls ich es finde, poste ich den Link.


----------



## Stuart0610 (15. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Was genau ist da geshared?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Bei 8 Lanes wird ein ungesharder USB3.1 schwierig, oder?


----------



## 9Strike (16. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Bei 8 Lanes wird ein ungesharder USB3.1 schwierig, oder?



Wäre natürlich gut zu wissen, was genau alles geshared ist.
Eine Lane geht für den LAN Chip drauf schätze ich mal
Vier für M.2
Bei USB 3.1 bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube es waren immer zwei Lanes
Bleiben drei Lanes übrig für einen PCIe x1 und einen x4 Slot.
Werden diese nicht genutzt bzw nur eine Soundkarte oder so ist es ziemlich egal. Und selbst wenn man alle Slots benutzt wird es schwer beide USB 3.1 Ports, M.2 SSD, LAN Chip so wie die die beiden Karten gleichzeitig auszulasten. Wer das macht sollte dann wohl zu einem teureren Board greifen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Die M.2 ist auf vielen B150-Boards geshared. Ich guck nachher mal, habe dieses Diagramm auch schon gesehen.


----------



## 9Strike (16. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich denke halt, geshared - tes M.2 ist besser als kein M.2, falls die M.2 SSDs mal die 2.5" SSDs ersetzen bzw. mit ihnen (preislich) gleichziehen.
Wer natürlich Power-User ist, ist mit einem H170 + M.2 Adapter besser bedient. Das günstigste H170 mit USB 3.1 und  M.2 kostet halt 100€, da kann man auch das baugleiche Modell mit einem Z170 Chipsatz nehmen (110€).

Aber danke, dass du nachguckst 
Hab selbst bis auf die Lane Anzahl nicht viel zu den Unterschieden gefunden.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Der B150 hat schlicht weniger Lanes als H170 oder Z170.
Du kannst auch bei B150 Boards M.2 und USB 3.1 einbauen, aber die haben dann nicht die native Geschwindigkeit, da wird dann gespart.
Grundsätzlich würde ich bei Skylake nichts unter H170 kaufen, besser Z170.
Skylake kaufst du ja nicht wegen der überragenden CPU Leistung, sondern eben wegen der neuen Features und der besseren Anbindung als bei alten Sockeln.
Mit dem B150 Chipsatz verschenkst du aber genau das.


----------



## flotus1 (16. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wenn ich hier mal einhaken darf: Was genau bedeutet nicht native Geschwindigkeit bzw. ist das böse sharing halbwegs intelligent/bedarfsgesteuert?
Wenn ich also von einem an USB 3.1 angeschlossenen Gerät Daten auf eine m.2 SSD übertrage, stehen dann wenigstens 4 Lanes zur Verfügung falls gerade kein weiteres Gerät Bandbreite braucht?
Oder wird von vornherein geregelt: 2 Lanes für USB 3.1, 2 Lanes für m.2 usw? Der Begriff sharing impliziert für mich Ersteres, und dann wäre es halb so wild bzw. für den Großteil der Nutzer vollkommen irrelevant.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Das ist das Dilemma.
Das ist abhängig vom Board.
Es gibt Switches, die schalten hin und her und reduzieren nur die Geschwindigkeit für den jeweiligen Port.
Dann gibt es Switches, die einen abschalten, wenn der andere genutzt wird. Dann ist der eine Port tot und der andere geht.
Da muss man das Handbuch des mainboards schauen, was wie geshared wird.


----------



## 9Strike (16. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Naja, als "herausragendes" Feature von Skylake sehe ich nur M.2, USB 3.1 geht auch über PCIe 2.0 (also letztendlich sind es die PCIe 3.0 Lanes).
M.2 ist jedoch für den Nutzer weniger nützlich als USB 3.1, da der merkliche Unterschied im Vergleich zu Sata ja gegen Null tendieren soll.
Also sollte das Board möglichst beides haben, ansonsten kann man auch einfach das günstigste H170 Board nehmen und nachrüsten.

Wenn jetzt jemand herausfinden würde, wie der Switch auf dem B150 Board arbeitet, wäre ich wirklich dankbar. Geschwindigkeitsengpässen sind weniger das Problem, da wohl kaum jemand alle Ports maximal auslastet.

Dafür müsste er gleichzeitig:
-Irgendetwas über den LAN Port mit ~1000MB/s runterladen (PCIe 3.0 x1)
-Etwas von einer USB 3.1 SSD auf eine andere mit ~1000MB/s kopieren (PCIe 3.0 x2)
-Ein (anspruchsvolles) Spiel mit CF laufen lassen (PCIe 3.0 x4)
-Eine Soundkarte nutzen (PCIe 3.0 x1)
-Die M.2 SSD irgendwie mit 4GB/s beanspruchen (PCIe 3.0 x4)

Dann kommt man auf 12 Lanes Nutzung, 8 stellt der B150 Chip zur Verfügung.

Aber: Wer will in dieser Preisklasse CF nutzen? (alternativ könnte man den Port auch für eine PCIe SSD benutzen, aber ehrlich, wenn man das Geld dafür hat kann man sich auch ein teureres Board kaufen)
Wieso sollte man 3 SSDs maximal beanspruchen und währenddessen zocken bzw 4 SSDs maximal beanspruchen?
Wieso sollte man währenddessen noch etwas mit 1000MB/s aus dem Internet runterladen?

Rein von der Geschwindigkeit sind 8 PCIe 3.0 Lanes ausreichen (sollte ich nichts vergessen haben). Würde das Board allerdings Ports abschalten wenn die Geschwindigkeit nicht ausreicht, wäre das Board wirklich keine gute Idee.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



9Strike schrieb:


> M.2 ist jedoch für den Nutzer weniger nützlich als USB 3.1, da der merkliche Unterschied im Vergleich zu Sata ja gegen Null tendieren soll.



Schon mal eine M.2 SSD gegen eine Sata SSD getestet?
Ich schon.
Deswegen hoffe ich, dass Skylake E 4 M.2 Slots hat -- was aber nicht passieren wird, da der Chipsatz leider der gleiche sein wird wie bei Sockel 1151.


----------



## flotus1 (16. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Threshold du hast bei genügend Gelegenheiten selbst betont dass deine m.2 SSD ein Versuch war und du vom Ergebnis nicht überzeugt bist. In Kaufberatungen rätst du regelmäßig davon ab.
Zu sehen beispielsweise hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...640-skylake-system-ohne-gpu-fuer-1-200-a.html
Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich dir noch glauben soll


----------



## 9Strike (16. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Habe ich zugegebenermaßen nicht. Wollte den Versuch mal machen, war mir dann aber zu teuer.
Der Vorteil von SSDs ist ja vor allem die Zugriffszeit und die Operationen pro Sekunde. Die werden durch eine M.2 SSD nicht mehr. Ich merke z. B. keinen Unterschied zwischen der BX100 meines Vaters und meiner 840 Evo, abgesehen davon, dass meine manchmal Dinge nicht lädt. Es stiegt ja quasi nur die Übertragungsrate, die nicht stark auffällt wenn man nicht kopiert.

Ich halte M.2 SSDs auch für die Zukunft (klein & schnell), aber das wird noch eine Weile dauern bis sie sich durchsetzen (die 500GB 950 Pro kostet so viel wie die 1TB 850 Evo).

Bis der nächste CPU Wechsel dran ist, kommt man mit einer M.2 SSD in diesem Preisbereich gut aus.


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Threshold du hast bei genügend Gelegenheiten selbst betont dass deine m.2 SSD ein Versuch war und du vom Ergebnis nicht überzeugt bist. In Kaufberatungen rätst du regelmäßig davon ab.
> Zu sehen beispielsweise hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...640-skylake-system-ohne-gpu-fuer-1-200-a.html
> Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich dir noch glauben soll



Wo geht es denn in dem Thread um die Leistung einer M.2 SSD?



9Strike schrieb:


> Ich halte M.2 SSDs auch für die Zukunft (klein & schnell), aber das wird noch eine Weile dauern bis sie sich durchsetzen (die 500GB 950 Pro kostet so viel wie die 1TB 850 Evo).



Was neuer am Markt ist, ist immer erst mal teurer.
Erinnere dich daran, was die ersten SSDs gekostet haben und so viel schneller als eine gute HDD waren die damals auch noch nicht und zudem anfällig.


----------



## 9Strike (16. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

^^wie gesagt, ich glaube auch, dass M.2 SSDs sich durchsetzten, aber das wird noch etwas dauern. Hat ja auch eine Weile gedauert, bis SSDs sich wie jetzt durchgesetzt haben. Vor 4-5 Jahren hat nie jemand daran gedacht bei einem PC unter 1000€ ne SSD einzubauen, heute halte ich sie selbst bei einem 600€ PC für Pflicht. In 4-5 Jahren kann man sich dann bequem eine M.2 ins Board stecken, die läuft dann vllt nicht mit 100% Leistung, weil der Port geshared ist, aber beim CPU Wechsel in 2-3 Jahren kann man sie dann mitnehmen. Übrigens der Grund, wieso ich ein Board mit M.2 Slot wollte, obwohl es nur ein H97 Chipsatz hat.

Um wieder back to the topic zu kommen: Weiß jemand wie das Board die Lanes shared?


----------



## Merrel (19. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem 150€ Office PC aus? (AM1 oder hauptsache klein und 4 gb ram )


----------



## 9Strike (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich hab leider nicht so viel Zeit, um da  herumzuprobieren, am Wochenende kann ich mal gucken.

Spontan würde ich aber sagen, dass da ein Raspberry Pi fast schon sinnvoller ist. Oder evtl ein Intel NUC.


----------



## Merrel (20. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Stimmt schon aber ne alternative zum NUC im Selbstbau bereich hier wäre doch auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Fafafin (30. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Push for Pin.


----------



## Merrel (30. April 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Push for Pin.


----------



## 9Strike (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich hab es doch tatsächlich geschafft für 200€ einen Computer zusammenzustellen. Mit dem Gehäuse ist das sogar ganz ansehnlich. Als Mediacenter mit Kodi wäre das wohl eine ganz coole Idee.
Kodi als Windows / Linux Programm oder sogar als eigene Linux-Distribution und das ganze mit dem Smartphone steuern. Kostet zwar fast das doppelte wie ein Raspberry Pi, ist das SSD aber wesentlich schneller.


----------



## flotus1 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ein paar Euro kann man noch rauskratzen. Der Athlon kann ohnehin nur single-channel RAM
Crucial DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (CT102464BA160B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 9Strike (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Stimmt, hast recht. Hab es ausgetauscht


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Läuft auf dem auch GTA 5?


----------



## Merrel (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich darf doch noch mal unterbieten ja?

150€ Office PC:

SSD: 120GB SanDisk Plus 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle
Case: LC-Power LC-1410mi ITX Tower 200 Watt schwarz
APU: AMD Athlon 5350 4x 2.05GHz So.AM1 BOX - Hardware,
Mobo: Biostar AM1MH SoC So.AM1 Single Channel DDR3 mATX
RAM: 4GB Crucial CT51264BA160BJ DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Single


----------



## 9Strike (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Dürfen ja 
Den 4GB RAM hab ich jetzt als Standard gesetzt, die 8GB falls jemand mit vielen Tabs surft aber drin gelassen. Nachrüsten kann man ja.
Das Case ist erstaunlich günstig, und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das 200W APU (25W) + SSD (<5W) + MB (~25W) stabil halten kann. Gerademal geschätzte 50W unter Volllast, im Idle darunter, ein sehr billiges 200W NT wird das wohl kaum stabil liefern können. Da sind mir die 60W dann doch lieber, vor allem da es bei dem Preis (hoffentlich) etwas hochwertiger ist. Noch dazu finde ich das Case sehr schick, gerade als Media Center fürs Wohnzimmer ganz ansehnlich.


----------



## Merrel (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Danke für dein Feedback, ich habe moch mal bei vielen Cases bis 50€ umgesehen, speziell den 60 Watt dinngern. Die Netzteil scheinen dort laut den Rezensionen der Kunden sehr schlecht und unstabil zu sein. Ich hatte schon mal ein LC-Power LC-1400 (200 Watt) im einsatz. Das Netzteil lief dort mit ner 7300 APU + SSD auch sehr gut und stabil. Von daher hatte ich gehofft das sich bzgl. dessen nicht so viel geändert hat


----------



## 9Strike (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Naja, der 7300 hat auch eine TDP von 65W, außerdem denke ich, dass das MB mehr verbraucht. Ich kann mir nur schlecht vorstellen, ein Case für 36€ inklusive Netzteil zu bekommen, das was taugt. Kann gut sein, dass es ohne Probleme gehen würde, aber da kenn ich mich nicht gut genug mit Netzteilen aus, aber bei dem Preis klingeln alle Alarmglocken bei mir. 50€ für Case und Netzteil sind schon wenig, aber nicht mal 40€?
Dazu kommt, dass mir das Design des Cases sehr gut gefällt. Als Office PC wäre das egal, aber wer wirklich damit arbeiten will greift lieber zur 300€ Konfig. Office auf einem langsamen PC geht zwar in Ordnung, kommt aber ein zweites Programm dazu wird es schon eng. Spreche aus Erfahrung, da ich meine Seminararbeit mit so einem Teil schreibe und ganz froh bin, dass surfen nur sehr langsam geht 
Im Wohnzimmer würde ich aber lieber zu etwas schickerem greifen, und passt das Case super hin.


----------



## _maxe (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Zum 200€ PC:
Die Konfig kann wirklich mehr als man denkt. Hatte fast das selbe System 1 Jahr lang als HTPC/NAS genutzt.
Mittlerweile hab ich es auf dem Schreibtisch stehen als kleiner Office Kasten.
Teilweise 2 Browser offen mit ca. 10 Tabs, 1-2 VMs und Musik/Filme nebenbei.
Mit einem entsprechend leichten OS läuft das wirklich gut!

Kodi war genauso flüssig, alles was man da abgespielt hat lief ohne merkbare ruckler.

Als Alternative könnte man vielleicht noch das ASRock AM1H-ITX (90-MXGT70-A0UAYZ) nehmen.
Kostet mehr, aber mit DC-Stecker. Da dann noch günstiges Gehäuse dazu + 10€ Netzteil.
So kommt man vielleicht noch etwas günstiger weg. Vielleicht hat man ja noch ein altes Laptop-Netzeil zuhause was man nutzen könnte


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Kodi läuft ja auch auf dem Raspi rund  (zumindest die Filme ).


----------



## _maxe (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Kodi läuft ja auch auf dem Raspi rund  (zumindest die Filme ).



Ja die Filme laufen rund. Aber im Menü wenn man schnell durchscrollt merkt man da schon ein paar Ruckler.
Obwohl ich das auch nur auf dem ersten Rapsberry mal ausprobiert hatte.
Die neuste Version packt das sicherlich besser


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Mein erster packt es ziemlich ruckelig...weiß aber noch nicht, woran es liegt


----------



## 9Strike (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Waren das 4 oder 8 GB RAM? Wäre vllt interessant zu wissen.
Kodi könnte ich auf dem RasPi 2 nie ausprobieren, aber surfen mit Raspian war schon sehr anstrengend. Als reinen Media Center würde ich es nicht unbedingt nehmen, es sollte ab und zu gesurft werden, sonst tut es auch ein Raspberry.


----------



## Merrel (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich würde mal gerne ganz kurz ein exoten ansprechen. Den 150€ Mini Minecraft Server

1x Mobo + CPU: Biostar N3050NH SoC So.BGA Dual Channel DDR3 Mini-ITX
1x SSD: 128GB Intenso Top III 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC
1x Case: Inter-Tech E-3002 ITX Tower 60 Watt schwarz
2x RAM: 8448446 - 4GB (1x 4096MB) Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333

Klar, solche exoten kann man mal eben erfragen. Aber es wäre eine weitere Alternative für ein Meida Center oder office


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Der dürfte aber bei ein paar Spielern ganz schnell in der CPU-Power einbrechen, wenn ich mich nicht irre?


----------



## Merrel (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Naja 2 Kerne reichen ja als server bei Minecraft. 2,5 Ghz sollten dicke reichen. Wenn man den server auf z.B. 10-15 Spielern auslegt und ein Paar Plug ins laufen lässt sollet das schon gehen.

Je nach dem was es genau werden soll 

Server/Requirements – Minecraft Wiki
Server/Requirements/Server – Minecraft Wiki
Server/Requirements/Dedicated – Minecraft Wiki

Edit: Ein ganz kurzer Vergleich. Nitrado nimmt für eine 16 Player Minecraft Server (Ultimate (8GB RAM)) Bei Zahlung für ein Jahr im Voraus unter berücksichtigung von 22% Rabatt immer noch 285€.

Auch wenn beim PC unter Windows 2 GB schon abfallen muss man sich überlegen ob das nicht ne alternative wäre auf z.b. 2 oder 3 Jahre gesehen. Internet ist ja den so oder so schon vorhand und bei den meisten in der Stadt ist ja auch mehr als ne 16k verfügbar.

Der Vorteil beim eigenen Server ist ganz klar die Herschaft über die Hardware und Software (Nutzung). Wer sich ein PC zusammenbaut und dies gerne macht wird auch bestimmt die Zeit investieren wollen und sich mit dem Server aufsetzen beschäftigen. Für geübte ist das ja nicht so anspruchsvoll. Der Support gibt es durch die Foren. Die warscheinlichkeit das es ein Problem gibt welches es noch nie gab ist doch relativ gering . 

Wenn man sich den Stromverbrauch summa sumarum ansieht wird man feststellen das die vlt 35 Watt (reine Schätzung) den Kohl auch nicht mehr Fett macht, oder?


----------



## 9Strike (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Polaris und Pascal kommen, der ungefähre Plan steht. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich alle Preisverfälle (besonders die der 1080) mitbekomme. Die Preise sind ja schon heftig, wenn eine 1070 um die 500€ kosten wird, fast 200€ mehr als die 970. Große Leistungssprünge kommen im oberen Preisbereich also nicht, maximal mit Polaris.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Top Gemacht!


----------



## chischko (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Dürfte wirklich mal nen Sticky werden!


----------



## flotus1 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Im gleichen Atemzug könnte man die 2 Sticky-Threads die nicht mehr wirklich aktuell sind in Rente schicken.
Letzter Beitrag 25.07.2015 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ojekt-pcs-office-pcs-feedback-erwuenscht.html
Letzte Aktualisierung 18.11.2015 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k.../91708-pc-konfigurationen-fuer-intel-amd.html


----------



## 9Strike (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Als 1080 habe ich mal die Palit Super Jetstream gewählt, wie bei der 980 Ti. Da ich mit den NV Customs leider nicht so gut auskenne, freue ich mich natürlich über Feedback. (Vorläufig, bis die  Tests der Customs da sind)


----------



## Maddrax111 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich denke man lehnt sich nicht weit aus dem Fenster wenn man die üblichen Verdächtigen in Erwägung zieht. Palit Jetstream,EVGA Classified/FTW,Zotac AMP!,Inno3d X3/X4 AirBoss,MSI Gaming


----------



## Merrel (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wenn ich mal ganz kurz was anschneiden darf.

Wie sieht es eigenlich mit einem Lüfterlosenen Energiespar PC aus?

~130€:

Mobo + CPU + Passive Kühlung: Biostar N3050NH SoC So.BGA Dual Channel DDR3 Mini-ITX
SSD: 128GB Intenso Top III 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC
Gehäuse: Inter-Tech E-3002 ITX Tower 60 Watt schwarz
RAM: 4GB TeamGroup Value DDR3-1333 SO-DIMM CL9 Single


----------



## 9Strike (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Sieht ganz interessant aus. Ich guck mir morgen das Board mal etwas genauer an, auf Mindfactory sind leider keine näheren Angaben zum SoC.


----------



## Merrel (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Das stimmt leider.

Für welche die es Interessiert hier mal die ARK-Beschreibung der CPU des 130€ Rechners:

http://ark.intel.com/de/products/87257/Intel-Celeron-Processor-N3050-2M-Cache-up-to-2_16-GHz


----------



## Merrel (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Alternative Konfigutation 150€ (USB 3.0 Gehäuse + Slim Laufwerk)

Mobo + CPU + Passiv Kühler: Biostar N3050NH SoC So.BGA Dual Channel DDR3 Mini-ITX
Case: 63063 - LC-Power LC-1320II Mini-ITX 90 Watt schwarz
SSD: 128GB Intenso Top III 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC
Laufwerk: Samsung SN-208FB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern
RAM: 4GB TeamGroup Value DDR3-1333 SO-DIMM CL9 Single


----------



## 9Strike (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich hab mit der Schule grade nicht so viel Zeit, aber wenn ich wieder Zeit habe kann ich mich da mal reinlesen. Vllt komm ich morgen dazu, aber ich kann dir leider nichts versprechen.


----------



## 9Strike (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

150€ Office Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland So, hab das Office System quasi übernommen. Ich überarbeite gerade die Startseite, da es ab sofort nur noch eine 1000€ Konfig gibt, dafür eine 900€ (RX 480) und eine 1300€ Konfig (GTX 1070). Die Mini-ITX Konfigurationen werde ich nun auch in einen eigenen Spoiler packen.

So, die Seite wurde überarbeitet. Ich hab nun auch empfohlenen Auflösungen dazu gepackt. Die 1100€ Konfig hat sich in Luft aufgelöst und wird wohl auch vorerst nicht wieder kommen (außer wir sehen eine Polaris 10 Karte mit 40 CUs).


----------



## chischko (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Screenshot by Lightshot


Edit: Ah und btw: Wieso keine 2011-3er Konfig(s)? Brauchste welche? 
Die von Schnütz mit der 980 Ti etc. gehören auch mal überarbeitet. 1080er rein usw.


----------



## 9Strike (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ups, da war wohl ein kleiner Fehler drin 
Ich habe mich gegen 2011-3er Konfigurationen entschieden, da sie den meisten Spielern keinen Mehrwert bringen. Evtl mach ich mal eine wenn der 6800K preislich auf der Höhe vom 5820K liegt.


----------



## Merrel (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Der Geizhals Link funktiniert nicht


----------



## 9Strike (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Welcher? Eigentlich sind alle öffentlich.


----------



## Merrel (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Alles gut, Geizhals war einfach nur nich erreichbar. Ich klicke auf den Link und wunder mich, öffne normal geizhals und siehe da die seite ist down


----------



## chischko (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



9Strike schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gegen 2011-3er Konfigurationen entschieden, da sie den meisten Spielern keinen Mehrwert bringen. Evtl mach ich mal eine wenn der 6800K preislich auf der Höhe vom 5820K liegt.


Haben aber doch einige als Plattform wenn Du dich hier umschaust. Den 10 Kerner und 8-Kerner versteh ich ja wennste außen vor lässt aber den 5820K haben doch einige verbaut. Den 6800K würde ich evtl später ergänzen/als Alternative einfügen mit Mengenangabe NULL.


----------



## 9Strike (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Dann nach ich heute mal eins, wenn ich Zeit hab.


----------



## 9Strike (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Die neue Konfig ist online, unter 1900€. Ist nicht alles unbedingt sinnvoll vom Preis her (etwa 32GB RAM), aber das ist die 2011-3er Plattform auch nicht. Nebenbei habe ich die 980 Ti entfernt, da sie nicht mehr wirklich zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## DerEik (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Genialer Thread! Danke dafür! Sobald die RX480 draußen ist werde ich mit einer der Configs zuschlagen.
Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass an den Zusammenstellungen sich grundsätzlich nichts ändern wird, nur die eine oder andere Grafikkarte durch die RX480 ersetzt werden wird, oder?


----------



## 9Strike (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Bitte sehr, mach ich gerne 

Vermutlich nicht. Ich bin noch am überlegen, was ich mit den Netzteilen mach, aber grundsätzlich ändert sich nicht. Ich habe die Grafikkarten so eingeplant, dass für die RX 480 300€ für ein teures Custom, 260€ für ein günstiges Custom und 220€ für die 4GB Version reserviert sind.


----------



## DerEik (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Die Änderungen an den Netzteilen, da der Verbrauch der RX480 verhältnismäßig gering ist? Aber da diese Dual laufen können würde ich ein stärkeres Netzteil durchaus bevorzugen da ich einfach eine zweite rx480 nachrüsten kann, oder nicht?
Bin mir noch nicht schlüssig ob ich den Mehrpreis für 8gb zahlen möchte und damit wohl mein Budget sprenge. Oder mich lieber zunächst mit 4gb zufrieden gebe und wie erwähnt ggfs später noch eine zweite Karte aufrüste, wenn es denn notwendig werden sollte.


----------



## flotus1 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Erst recht wenn du dich mit dem Gedanken trägst später Crossfire zu machen solltest du die 8GB-Variante nehmen.
Wobei es eigentlich dabei bleibt dass SLI/Crossfire mit kleinen Karten keine gute Lösung ist. Es wird nur diesmal versucht diese Option etwas offensiver zu vermarkten weil AMD bei der neuen Generation keine einzelne Karte hat die stärker ist.


----------



## chischko (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

4Gb VRAM plus weitere 4GB VRAM im crossfire ergeben weiterhin auch nur 4GB verwendbaren VRAM soweit ich weiß... Bei SLI ist es zumindest so. 
Lieber gleich 8Gb kaufen, da die Spiele v.A. in der letzten Zeit erheblich angezogen haben im Bereich VRAM Verbrauch.

SLI/Xfire mit kleinen Karten macht noch immer keinen Sinn!

Edit: Damn Floti war nen paar Sekunden schneller!


----------



## Merrel (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



chischko schrieb:


> 4Gb VRAM plus weitere 4GB VRAM im crossfire ergeben weiterhin auch nur 4GB verwendbaren VRAM soweit ich weiß... Bei SLI ist es zumindest so.
> Lieber gleich 8Gb kaufen, da die Spiele v.A. in der letzten Zeit erheblich angezogen haben im Bereich VRAM Verbrauch.
> 
> SLI/Xfire mit kleinen Karten macht noch immer keinen Sinn!
> ...



Die größe des VRAM's bleibt nicht gleich, sie wird geteilt. Das wurde mal in nem PCGH Video gesagt weiß aber leider nicht mehr welches.


----------



## 9Strike (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Das ist damit gemeint. Die 4+4 GB werden geteilt (=4GB). Außer du redest von DX12.


----------



## chischko (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Merrel schrieb:


> Die größe des VRAM's bleibt nicht gleich, sie wird geteilt. Das wurde mal in nem PCGH Video gesagt weiß aber leider nicht mehr welches.



Hä??  Das hab ich doch gesagt... lesen, dann korrigieren


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wobei 220 Euro schon knapp kalkuliert sind.


----------



## 9Strike (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Naja, das werden wir ja dann sehen. Auf +-10€ kommt es nicht wirklich an, einen (sinnvollen) Platzhalter für 220€ gibt es auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## IIFunkymonkey (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



9Strike schrieb:


> Die neue Konfig ist online, unter 1900€. Ist nicht alles unbedingt sinnvoll vom Preis her (etwa 32GB RAM), aber das ist die 2011-3er Plattform auch nicht. Nebenbei habe ich die 980 Ti entfernt, da sie nicht mehr wirklich zu empfehlen ist.



Würde mir sehr gerne deine ~1900€ Kombi zusammenstellen, aber davor evtl. noch einen Tipp für den RAM lesen. Was wäre denn vom Preis/Leistungsverhält. mehr zu empfehlen im 32GB Segment bei sonst der selben Zusammenstellung?!


----------



## 9Strike (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Das hier wäre eine Alternative: G.Skill Value 4 DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



IIFunkymonkey schrieb:


> Würde mir sehr gerne deine ~1900€ Kombi zusammenstellen, aber davor evtl. noch einen Tipp für den RAM lesen. Was wäre denn vom Preis/Leistungsverhält. mehr zu empfehlen im 32GB Segment bei sonst der selben Zusammenstellung?!


Unhinterfragt würde ich keine Konfig "einfach so" bestellen v.A. in dem Preissegment, auch wenn die hier gut sind gibt es meist noch Abweichungen bzw. Sachen die erst im Dialog mit dem Forum als Problem klar werden (nix gegen eine Konfig 9Strike, aber sowas sollte zumindest mal kurz durch die Community gejagt werden ob das seinen Anforferungen gerecht wird etc. Verstehst sicher  ) 

Poste doch mal dein Vorhaben unter Zuhilfenahme der 1900 Euro Konfig als Diskussionsgrundlage/Basis hier unter Beantwortung der Standardfragen im Startpost: 
*
1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
*
*2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie  einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein  eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem, ... )*

*3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*

*4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der  alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B.  SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)*

*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?*

*6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033,  WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-,  Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?*

*7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?*

*8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)*

*9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)*


----------



## 9Strike (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



chischko schrieb:


> Unhinterfragt würde ich keine Konfig "einfach so" bestellen v.A. in dem Preissegment, auch wenn die hier gut sind gibt es meist noch Abweichungen bzw. Sachen die erst im Dialog mit dem Forum als Problem klar werden (nix gegen eine Konfig 9Strike, aber sowas sollte zumindest mal kurz durch die Community gejagt werden ob das seinen Anforferungen gerecht wird etc. Verstehst sicher  )



Auf jeden Fall! Sie sind eine gute Orientierung für einen Preisbereich, aber ob man so viel überhaupt ausgeben muss, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. (Steht auch ganz am Anfang im Thread, dass man ein eigenes Topic aufmachen sollte.)


----------



## IIFunkymonkey (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Okay Leute, super, dann werde ich das im Laufe des Tages tun. Vlt. geht sich dann ja sogar im Segment bis 2000 Euro ein neuer Monitor aus...mal sehen. Auf jedenfall Danke für den Mega Tipp (:


----------



## chischko (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



IIFunkymonkey schrieb:


> Okay Leute, super, dann werde ich das im Laufe des Tages tun. Vlt. geht sich dann ja sogar im Segment bis 2000 Euro ein neuer Monitor aus...mal sehen. Auf jedenfall Danke für den Mega Tipp (:



Schick mal ne PM wenn Du den Thread eröffnet hast, dann schau ich da mit rein. Bin gerade selbst am Upgrade und das interessiert mich bzw. vielleicht kann ich Dir ja nen Mehrwert liefern durch Infos etc. 
Danke!


----------



## 9Strike (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

So, die Konfigs sitzt jetzt "ready for Polaris", d. h. ich habe nach den aktuellsten Gerüchten die Preisbereiche eingeplant und die Netzteile etwas angepasst.
Freue mich unheimlich auf den Test der RX 480! Wenn sich das Referenz gut schlägt (< 2 Sone) werde ich vllt. sogar das erstmal hinzufügen.
Hoffentlich gibt es dann auch Infos zur Verfügbarkeit der Customs und der anderen RX Modelle.


----------



## Peter_Shaw (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Hat schon mal jemand den 1100€-Cube zusammengebaut? Ich für meinen Teil würde für eine 180W-GPU jedenfalls nicht unbedingt ein Raijintek Metis empfehlen. Dem Gehäuse fehlen ganz einfach Belüftungsöffnungen im Deckel.


----------



## 9Strike (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Nein habe ich nicht und ja das ist mir bewusst. Ich denke ich werde da mal ne kleine 1070 reinstecken.


----------



## Peter_Shaw (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Was soll das bringen, wo doch eine Custom-1070er genauso viel zieht wie eine R9 Nano? Ich würde für das Metis maximal eine GTX 750ti empfehlen, es sei denn, man zersägt den Deckel.

Warum nimmst du nicht einfach ein anderes Gehäuse, in dem man auch hitzigere Grafikkarten vernünftig unterbringen kann?


----------



## Maddrax111 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wie wäre es mit dem Thermaltake V21?
Thermaltake Core V21 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 9Strike (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ne 1070 zieht nicht mehr als ne 970. Ich hab zwar noch nie eine in ein metis eingebaut, aber AlexiBexi (oder so) hat so ein system gebaut, und laut ihm war es nicht laut. Kann das Video nochmal suchen...

Ich find das metis hat halt stil. Das Core v21 (finde ich) ziemlich hässlich. Damit willst du nicht auf ne LAN oder es im Wohnzimmer stehen lassen.


----------



## Peter_Shaw (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Natürlich sieht das Metis ganz nett aus, aber was nützt das, wenn das Kühlkonzept derart offensichtliche Mängel hat? Und es ist ja nicht so, dass es keine brauchbaren Alternativen gäbe (siehe FAQ "Der ideale mITX-Gaming-PC", System 6).

Zusammen mit dem derzeit empfohlenen bequiet E10-CM würde eh keine längere Grafikkarte passen, damit schränkt man sich allein schon von den Abmessungen her sehr stark ein (selbst wenn man die kaum vorhandene Belûftung mal außen vor ließe). Da hätte man selbst mit einem Cooltek U2 oder einem LianLi PC-Q33 deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten.


----------



## 9Strike (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Cooltek U2. Aber das ändert am der GraKa nichts, auch mit 220mm findest du keine 1070 außer der Gigabyte.


----------



## Maddrax111 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



9Strike schrieb:


> Ne 1070 zieht nicht mehr als ne 970. Ich hab zwar noch nie eine in ein metis eingebaut, aber AlexiBexi (oder so) hat so ein system gebaut, und laut ihm war es nicht laut. Kann das Video nochmal suchen...
> 
> Ich find das metis hat halt stil. Das Core v21 (finde ich) ziemlich hässlich. Damit willst du nicht auf ne LAN oder es im Wohnzimmer stehen lassen.



Entschuldige aber ist das nicht irrelevant? Es geht um funktioniernde Beispielkonfigs und nicht um den persönlichen Gehäusegeschmack.


----------



## 9Strike (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Da hast du schon Recht, aber das ist keine "Standard" Konfig, sondern eine für LAN & Wohnzimmer. Und ich behaupte mal, dass in diesen Anwendungsbereichen das Aussehen bei den meisten eine relativ große Rolle hat.
Und es sind ja nur Beispielkonfigurationen. Nicht zum direkt kaufen. Solche Dinge können nur in einem Thread geklärt werden.


----------



## _maxe (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Da die Konfigurationen auch nur ein Vorschlag sind und man die eh nicht einfach blind kaufen sollte, wäre vielleicht ein einfacher
Hinweiß das natürlich auch noch andere Gehäuse möglich sind schon ausreichend.

Man kann halt in Beispielkonfigurationen nicht den Geschmack von jedem treffen, da ist es doch in Ordnung wenn Strike hier das reinpackt was er optisch gut findet.
Und auch bei Temperaturen hat jeder ne andere Schmerzgrenze, manche haben kein Problem damit das die GPU auf 70°C oder mehr hochheizt.


----------



## Maddrax111 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Vielleicht sehe ich das ja zu pessimistisch. Aber kann man wirklich ausschließen das jemand die Konfig sieht und sie einfach so kauft.


----------



## _maxe (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



> 1.) Preisbereich überlegen
> 2.) Beispielkonfiguration im passenden Preisbereich raussuchen
> 3.) Konfiguration anpassen (Laufwerke, Gehäuse, etc) und bei Geizhals zur Wunschliste hinzufügen
> 4.) Thread aufmachen (Titel PC-Art (z. B. Gaming-PC mit Monitor) + Preisbereich (z. B. ~1400€))
> 5.) Folgende Fragen beantworten:



Steht ganz oben im Thread. Da sollte es doch eigentlich klar sein das man die nicht einfach blind kaufen sollte.


----------



## Peter_Shaw (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ist das jetzt wirklich ernst gemeint? Es ist selbstredend blanker Unsinn, absichtlich eine fragwürdige Konfig als Mustersystem hier reinzustellen. Was gibt es da zu diskutieren? 
Wenn man so an die Sache rangeht, lässt man es besser ganz bleiben. 



9Strike schrieb:


> Und ich  behaupte mal, dass in diesen Anwendungsbereichen das Aussehen bei den  meisten eine relativ große Rolle hat.


Da hast du natürlich Recht und aus diesem Grund wurde in der cb-FAQ auch ein größeres Gewicht auf das Gehäuse gelegt und versucht, eine möglichst breite Auswahl anzubieten. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass man an die Komponentenauswahl lieber etwas "konservativer" herangehen sollte, um auch ohne eigene Tests (die i.d.R. einfach nicht zu leisten sind) Konfigs anbieten zu können, die möglichst zuverlässig funktionieren.


----------



## 9Strike (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Absichtlich fragwürdig?
Ultra Compact ITX Gaming Rig ft. GTX 970 mini - YouTube
So schlecht ist das Metis jetzt nicht wie du es darstellst.





Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sehe ich das ja zu pessimistisch. Aber kann man wirklich ausschließen das jemand die Konfig sieht und sie einfach so kauft.



Kann man leider nicht, aber es sollte mit der Anleitung klar sein. Wer die nicht befolgt, ist selbst schuld. Ich will auch nicht den ganzen Thread mit Hinweisen zumüllen, denn dann wird es verdammt unübersichtlich. Eigenen Thread aufmachen und fertig.


----------



## Peter_Shaw (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich kenne das Video, aber ebenso andere Berichte, bei denen deutlich höhere Temps gemessen wurden. Unter welchen Bedingungen die 61°C zustande kamen, wird in dem Video nicht erwähnt.
Warum nimmst du denn nicht einfach ein anderes Case wie das Sharkoon C10, das Kolink Satellite, das Fractal Design Core 500 oder Node 304? Mit gewissen Abstrichen beim Platz für CPU-Kühler und Graka wären auch das Silver Stone RVZ01 oder die bereits erwähnten Gehäuse von Cooltek oder LianLi mögliche Alternativen.
Selbst ein Cooltek C2, ein LianLi PC-Q01 oder die kleinen Silver Stone Sugos (die nochmals kompakter sind als das Metis) halte ich für die bessere Wahl, falls eine stärkere GPU wie die R9 Nano oder die GTX 1070 verbaut werden soll.


----------



## 9Strike (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Peter_Shaw schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du denn nicht einfach ein anderes Case [...] ?





9Strike schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit dem Cooltek U2.



Ich hab das Metis schon gegen das U2 getauscht.


----------



## Peter_Shaw (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Du könntest ja zusätzlich noch zwei oder drei weitere Gehäuse in die Wunschliste aufnehmen, die mit den gelisteten Komponenten ebenfalls kompatibel sind.


----------



## 9Strike (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Das hatte ich mal, aber das wird enorm unübersichtlich. So etwas muss man in einem Thread klären. Gerade bei Gehäusen, so viel ist vom eigenen Geschmack abhängig und es gibt so viel Auswahl. Das hat kein Sinn (mMn).


----------



## chischko (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Hallo Peter_Shaw:
Die hier gelisteten Konfigs sollen Indikationen für eigene Diskussionen liefern und einen Überblick geben. Alles an individuellen Befindlichkeiten, Wünschen und Geschmäckern abzudecken und/oder mit Hinweisen & Alternativen zu versehen ist ein Full-Time-Job bzw. unmöglich. 
Solche Einzeldiskussionen wie Du sie gerade mit 9Strike führst sind der beste Beweis dafür, dass es ungeheuer viel zu beachten etc. gibt. 
Deshalb mein Hinweis: Einzelkomponenten durch wirklich bessere zu ersetzen ist i.O., Alternativen für jeden Geschmack anzubieten macht es unübersichtlich und intransparent und verwirrt Leute, die nicht halbwegs tief in der Materie stecken nur unnötig.

MfG, 

Justus Jonas aka. Chischko


----------



## MeTalamon (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Was kann man dazu beitragen das dieser Artikel ein Wichtig (pinnen) Eintrag bekommt ?


----------



## bananenstaudn (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

ich finde, dass dieser Thread gepinnt gehört


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Und einige ältere Threads mal unpinned bzw überarbeitet.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Habe viele meiner Konfigs komplett überarbeitet, später kommtmal ein Update dazu. 
Allerdings werden wohl noch weitere Kleinigkeiten umgestellt werden, sobald die RX480 Customdesigns da sind und die GTX1060 auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Habe viele meiner Konfigs komplett überarbeitet, später kommtmal ein Update dazu.



Hast du dann auch das Dark Base Pro 900 mit drin? 
Ich brauche mehr Umschläge.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich habe Überlegt, noch eine High-End-Konfig zu machen. 
Bis jetzt ist bei 1600€ Ende, sowas passe ich dann meist individuell an.

Meine Umschläge bekomme ich eh schon für die ganzen AsRock-Boards. 

.. wenn ich wür jedes Deep Silence 3, E10 und AsRock-Board 1€ bekommen würde, hätte ich schon fast ne GTX1080 zusammen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> .. wenn ich wür jedes Deep Silence 3, E10 und AsRock-Board 1€ bekommen würde, hätte ich schon fast ne GTX1080 zusammen.



Na ja, wer auf Mittelklasse Grafikkarte steht.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Nenn mit eine, die zum *momemtanen *Zeitpunkt schneller ist.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Nenn mit eine, die zum *momemtanen *Zeitpunkt schneller ist.



Was ändert das, dass das nur Mittelklasse ist?  
Ich kaufe keine Karte, deren Chip nicht mal 400mm² groß ist. 
Das wäre ja so, als wenn ich eine CPU kaufe, bei der die IGP mehr Platz einnimmt als die Kerne.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Da es momentan die schnellste Karte auf dem Markt ist, ist es dem zu folge auch einfach das Maximum. 
Aber ich weiß schon worauf du hinauswillst, keine Angst. 

Irgendwann werden alle Chips kleiner als 400mm² sein, was machst du dann? Wieder deine GTX980 Ti kaufen? 

... und bei dem 5820K ist die iGPU kleiner als die Kerne?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Keine Sorge, auch in 2nm wirst du einen Chip haben, der die Größe hat. 

Die IGP des 5820k wird ja als Co Prozessor aktiviert. Das geht mit einem russischen Bios Hack.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Was du jeden Morgen zu dir nehmen musst, dass du auf diese Ideen kommst...


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Was du jeden Morgen zu dir nehmen musst, dass du auf diese Ideen kommst...



Umschläge. 

Aber jetzt sollten wir wieder zum Thema zurück kommen.


----------



## chischko (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Was du jeden Morgen zu dir nehmen musst, dass du auf diese Ideen kommst...




Oder rauchen....


----------



## RotariCatfish (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Russische BIOS Hacks ... Das hört sich ja gruselig an


----------



## 9Strike (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Allerdings werden wohl noch weitere Kleinigkeiten umgestellt werden, sobald die RX480 Customdesigns da sind und die GTX1060 auf dem Markt ist.



Wo wir gerade bei 1060 sind: sollte sie wirklich >300€ kosten und rund 15% schneller als eine RX 480 rechnen, mach ich vllt noch ein 1,1k System. Aber das dauert wohl noch etwas.


----------



## Maddrax111 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich bin gespannt ob der 1060 nicht auch das zu schmale Interface zum Verhängnis wird genau wie der 960.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

So, von mir mal die aktellen Listen.
Sobald die GTX1060 in Customdesigns verfügbar ist, wird dazu auch eine Konfig kommen.
Vielleicht wird auch noch ein bisschen was umgestellt, wenn man mehr über die verschiedenen RX480 weiß.
Die Low-Budget-Lösungen werden wohl, wenn die RX 470 und 460 rauskommen, ebenfalls nochmal überarbeitet. 
Wie immer: Alles mit 0x ist eine Option. 
400€ AMD A10:
400€ AMD A10 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
500€ i3 GTX750Ti:
500€ i3 GTX750Ti Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
600€ i3 R9380:
600€ i3 R9380 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
600€ i5 GTX750Ti:
600€ i5 GTX750Ti Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
700€ i5 R980:
700€ i5 R980 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
850€ i5 RX480:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-681475
950€ i5 RX480:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-601992
1000€ i5k RX480:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-607059
1100€ i7k RX480 (war eigentlich eine Individuallösung):
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-683831
1100€ i5 GTX1070 (war eigentlich eine Individuallösung):
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-684208
1200€ i5 GTX1070:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-683498
1250€ i5k GTX1070:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-683499
1350€ i7k GTX1070:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-630217
1500€ i5k GTX1080:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-639902
1600€ i7k GTX1080
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-602310


Wow, 15 verschiedene Zusammenstellungen. Bin gerade selbst überrascht, dass es so viele sind. 

Eine High-End-Konfig wird wohl auch nochmal kommen, ob was mit X99 kommt, weiß ich nicht. Da müsste ich mich erstmal mit den X99-Boards auseinandersetzen.


----------



## 9Strike (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Uff, das sind viele. Ich setz mich nachher mal ran und aktualisiere die Seite (bin atm am Handy).


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Kannst ja in dem Spoiler einfach zitieren.


----------



## 9Strike (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Habs gemacht


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Jetzt bin ich soooo fame.


----------



## markus1612 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich soooo fame.



-.- -.- -.-


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Huch, was los?


----------



## 9Strike (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich soooo fame.



Würde der Thread mal (sinnvollerweise) angepinnt werden, dann wäre das tatsächlich so. Aber diesen Thread werden wohl (leider) nur die wenigsten Hilfesuchenden angucken.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Kann das Alki anpinnen? Wenn ja, dann kann man ihn ja mal anschreiben.
Oder wir starten eine Petition.


----------



## chischko (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Alki, oder Ion oder Pokerclock oder oder oder... Schreibt die mal jemand an? Find das mittlerweile recht sinnvoll ihn anzupinnen


----------



## 9Strike (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich habe Ion gerade eine Nachricht geschrieben.


----------



## flotus1 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Hoffentlich raffen die auch dass dafür die beiden nicht mehr gepflegten Stickys ins Archiv wandern sollten damit es übersichtlich bleibt.


----------



## chischko (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich raffen die auch dass dafür die beiden nicht mehr gepflegten Stickys ins Archiv wandern sollten damit es übersichtlich bleibt.



Bleibt zu hoffen, v.A. da das wirklich überfällig ist mMn... Komplett plemmplemm sind die Guten ja auch nich... manchmal komisch aber nich doof ... Das raffen die schon.


----------



## 9Strike (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Hm, Ion scheint nicht zu antworten


----------



## MeTalamon (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Push for Sticky


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Jajaja, nur die Ruhe, ihr müsst nicht mehreren Mods gleichzeitig PNs schreiben, im Beschwerdeforum nen Thread dazu aufmachen und hier noch seitenweise davon schreiben dass was angepinnt wird... es ist schon zigfach angekommen, wir reden drüber bzw. tauschen zunächst den alten nicht mehr weiter gepflegten Zusammenstellungsthread gegen den neuen aus.


----------



## chischko (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Mei.... getreu dem Motto: "Wer am lautesten schrei(b)t...!" bzw. "viel hilft viel" 

Gute News, danke!


----------



## 9Strike (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Jajaja, nur die Ruhe, ihr müsst nicht mehreren Mods gleichzeitig PNs schreiben, im Beschwerdeforum nen Thread dazu aufmachen und hier noch seitenweise davon schreiben dass was angepinnt wird... es ist schon zigfach angekommen, wir reden drüber bzw. tauschen zunächst den alten nicht mehr weiter gepflegten Zusammenstellungsthread gegen den neuen aus.



Oh sry, ich hab nicht mitbekommen, dass jemand die Mods schon informiert hat.

Aber danke fürs Anpinnen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Von mir kommen mal aktuelle Listen, habe mit dem Erscheinen der GTX1060 ein bisschen was umgestellt. 
Momentan stehen überall als RAM die 3000er als erste Option, da die jetzt 9€ günstiger sind. Das kann sich aber wieder ändern, werfe immer mal wieder einen Blick auf die Preise. 
Die Low-Budget-Lösungen werden wohl, wenn die RX 470 und 460 rauskommen, ebenfalls nochmal überarbeitet. 
Wie immer: Alles mit 0x ist eine Option. 
400€ AMD A10:
400€ AMD A10 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
500€ i3 GTX750Ti:
500€ i3 GTX750Ti Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
600€ i3 R9380:
600€ i3 R9380 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
600€ i5 GTX750Ti:
600€ i5 GTX750Ti Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
700€ i5 R980:
700€ i5 R980 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
850€ i5 RX480:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-681475
950€ i5 RX480:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-601992
1000€ i5k RX480:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-607059
1000€ i5 GTX1060:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-691017
1050€ i5k GTX1060:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-691019
1200€ i5 GTX1070:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-683498
1250€ i5k GTX1070:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-683499
1350€ i7k GTX1070:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-630217
1500€ i5k GTX1080:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-639902
1600€ i7k GTX1080
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-602310


----------



## 9Strike (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich machs gleich rein, wenn ich zuhause bin.

So, ist überarbeitet. Ich werde meine Konfigs erst wieder überarbeiten, wenn auch die RX 480 Customs draußen sind.


----------



## 9Strike (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

So, endlich mal wieder ein Update.
Bei der RX 480 ist es auf die Powercolor Devil hinausgelaufen, laut dem Cb Test soll sie leiser sein als die Nitro.
Bei der 1060 habe ich die Palit Jetstream bzw Gainwand Phoenix genommen. Da ja beide Modelle baugleich sind, habe ich noch einen Hinweis verfasst. Ebenso mit meiner Empfehlung, falls jemand GraKa OC plant, zur Palit GameRock zu greifen.
Nebenbei konnte ich den Preis der 1300€ Konfig auf etwa 1200€ drücken. Möglich wurde das durch einen neuen 3000MHz RAM, der etwa 10€ günstiger ist als der alte (wovon auch die 1000€ & 1500€ Konfig profitiert) und den Preisfall der 1070.
Die 1200€ & 900€ Konfigs liegen etwa 30€ über der Angabe, die 1000€ Konfig etwa 50€. Und dafür musste schon das modulare Netzteil der 900€ & 1000€ weichen, da die RX 480 etwa 20-30€ teurer ist, als ich gedacht habe.
Meine Überlegung daher, die 1000€ Konfig, durch eine i5 6500 + 1070 Konfig zu ersetzen, die dann bei etwa 1100€ landen würde. Oder wie letzte Gen, zwei 1100€ Konfigs.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Stuart0610 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Waren das nicht die GameRock und die Phoenix, die baugleich sind?


----------



## 9Strike (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Nope. Phoenix hat Ref PCB, GameRock nicht (erkennbar an den Stromanschlüssen bei der 1080: Ref 8pin, GameRock 8+6pin). Außerdem haben sie andere Taktraten.


----------



## NeoxXxo (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



9Strike schrieb:


> So, endlich mal wieder ein Update.
> Bei der RX 480 ist es auf die Powercolor Devil hinausgelaufen, laut dem Cb Test soll sie leiser sein als die Nitro.
> Bei der 1060 habe ich die Palit Jetstream bzw Gainwand Phoenix genommen. Da ja beide Modelle baugleich sind, habe ich noch einen Hinweis verfasst. Ebenso mit meiner Empfehlung, falls jemand GraKa OC plant, zur Palit GameRock zu greifen.
> Nebenbei konnte ich den Preis der 1300€ Konfig auf etwa 1200€ drücken. Möglich wurde das durch einen neuen 3000MHz RAM, der etwa 10€ günstiger ist als der alte (wovon auch die 1000€ & 1500€ Konfig profitiert) und den Preisfall der 1070.



Sieht gut aus,wie ich finde
Die red devil passt auch perfekt ins Gehäuse, Auswahl zwischen Amd/Nvidia vorhanden, somit ideal


----------



## 9Strike (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

So, nochmal ein kleines Update. Ich hab das ASRock Z170 Extreme3 (quasi identisch zum Extreme4, etwas weniger Anschlüsse und "Verzierungen", alles wichtige ist aber dabei) zu der 1000€ & 1200€ Konfig hinzugefügt und als Standard gesetzt (Extreme4 bleibt als Alternative). Dadurch konnte ich nochmal 10€ sparen. Ein kleines Problem gibt es dann doch mit dem RAM, den gestern rausgesucht habe. Den gibt es nur bei einem Händler so günstig (wo aber andere Dinge nicht verfügbar sind bzw viel teurer), dazu kommt aber 10€ Versand. Die Mitte steht Alternate da, etwas teurer, aber etwas günstigere Versandkosten. Wenn man da mindestens zwei Artikel bestellt, dann kann man diesen RAM nehmen und ist günstiger. Bestellt man aber wie die meisten alles bzw. den Großteil bei Mindfactory bzw. dessen Partner-Shops, ist man mit dem anderen RAM günstiger dran. Ich werde das Ganze nochmal genau im Thread dokumentieren, wenn ich mit dem Essen fertig bin. Nach dem Essen mach ich auch mal eine i5 6500 + GTX 1070, nur um zu gucken, wo man da preislich landet. Vielleicht findet sie ja Einzug in den Thread.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Als kleine Hilfe, z.B. so: 1200€ i5 GTX1070 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 9Strike (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Danke, so hätte ich es auch gemacht. Wenn man jetzt noch MB+RAM austauscht (H170+2133MHz), kommt man sogar auf 1100€. Dann mach ich das nachher mal.


----------



## Maddrax111 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Das Extreme 3 hat aber eine ziemlich maue Kühlung. Ob das 10 Euro Ersparnis wert sind bei dem Budget?


----------



## 9Strike (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Die ausgewählten Gehäuse haben genügend Airflow (3 Lüfter). So warm wird das MB ja auch nicht.


----------



## 9Strike (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

So, die 1100€ Konfiguration ist fertig und erstaunlich günstig, mMn sogar das System mit dem besten Preis Leistungs Verhältnis (für Single Player Spiele), kurz darauf folgt die 900€ Konfig.
Ich habe in einem Thread gelesen, dass die Palit / Gainwand 1060 nicht sooo toll sein sollen, weiß da jemand mehr? Bzw. gibt es jetzt schon eine ähnlich teure Karte, die auch relativ leise und kühl ist? (muss jetzt nicht die MSI sein, die ist zwar wieder unhörbar, aber auch mit 320€ ziemlich teuer)


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Moin,

ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, das die Palit/Gainward sehr gut sein soll... hmmm

Persönlich würde ich ja die fette Inno 3D empfehlen


----------



## 9Strike (1. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, das die Palit/Gainward sehr gut sein soll... hmmm
> 
> Persönlich würde ich ja die fette Inno 3D empfehlen



Von Inno hört man aber eher, dass sie eher lauter sein sollen :/
Hier hab ich das mit der Palit/Gainward 1060 her: Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 Phoenix GS - Pascal-Roundup #2: Nvidias GeForce GTX 1060 im Vergleich
Sind in der neuen PCGH schon die Custom Tests der 1060?


----------



## NeoxXxo (4. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Was sagst zu den Startpreisen der rx 470?  :/


----------



## 9Strike (4. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Naja, die 219€ für die Powercolor (ich hoffe und vermute sie ist relativ leise) sind schon eher enttäuschend, die 8GB der MSI für 239€ finde dagegen fast schon überraschend günstig (sollte die Angabe bei geizhals stimmen).
Naja, wie immer ist jetzt ein paar Tagen abwarten angesagt, bis die Karten verfügbar sind, hoffentlich geht es etwas schneller als bei der 480.


----------



## NeoxXxo (5. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



9Strike schrieb:


> Naja, die 219€ für die Powercolor (ich hoffe und vermute sie ist relativ leise) sind schon eher enttäuschend, die 8GB der MSI für 239€ finde dagegen fast schon überraschend günstig (sollte die Angabe bei geizhals stimmen).
> Naja, wie immer ist jetzt ein paar Tagen abwarten angesagt, bis die Karten verfügbar sind, hoffentlich geht es etwas schneller als bei der 480.



Wurde auf 269€ angehoben :/


----------



## 9Strike (5. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



NeoxXxo schrieb:


> Wurde auf 269€ angehoben :/


Ja leider :/
Wird dann wohl idR die 4GB Version, aber erstmal müssen Tests für die Customs kommen.


----------



## XBurton (10. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Erstmal Danke für die Mühe mit dem Thread hier.
Ich hätte noch eine Ergänzung für Office-PCs/HTPCs.

Und zwar die Barebones, Mini-PCs oder NUC... wie man sie halt nennen mag.

Ich denke so ein Intel NUC mit i3 reicht locker aus für einen Office-PC/HTPC und ist auch mega klein und sparsam.

z.B. Intel NUC Kit NUC6i3SYH - Hardware, Notebooks

und das für 270€...

Für die Leute die sich keinen zusammenbauen wollen und die einfach was kompaktes auf dem Schreibtisch stehen haben wollen .

LG


----------



## 9Strike (10. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Stimmt, aber ich denke das passt hier nicht so recht in den Thread. Ein RasPi wäre ja auch ganz interessant und für inet und co ausreichend. So was kann man dann in den einzelnen Threads zu Office PCs posten, das hier richtet sich mehr an Bastler.


----------



## chischko (10. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Bin auch der Meinung. Diese NUCs etc. sind ja Produkte und keine Konfigurationen.


----------



## 9Strike (12. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

So, die Wahl der 460/470 Customs ist dann auch gefallen.
Bei der 460 wird das 2GB Modell das von Sapphire, das 4GB Modell ist von XFX. Ich hab hier einfach die günstigsten genommen, bei 400€ dürfte Lautstärke auch nicht das wichtigste sein.
Bei der 470 wird es wohl die Red Devil von Powercolor. Die gleichen Lüfter wie bei der 480, aber halt nur 2 Stück. Trotzdem werde ich natürlich die Werte in der nächsten PCGH nachgucken, falls ich es nicht vergesse.

Aber das 1060 Problem bleibt immer noch. Würde nur ungern das teure MSI Modell nehmen.
Edit: gerade einen Test zur EVGA durchgelsen, ist jetzt in der Konfig

Die Beschreibung werde ich am Wochenende aktualisieren, bin derzeit nur am Handy und das ist mir zu aufwändig.

Edit2: Noch eine kleinere Neuerung, die EVGA 1070 ACX 3.0 (SC) wird die Palit / Gainward ablösen, da genauso leise, kaum teurer und EVGA Support.


----------



## volvo242 (15. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

im ernst?

500 Euro:
Athlon 845 und eine RX 470

600 Euro:
Haswell I3 und 16GB Ram


----------



## flotus1 (15. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Besser machen!
Und dran denken, in allen Konfigs ist eine SSD und eine HDD drin. Wer etwas davon nicht braucht kann es weglassen.


----------



## 9Strike (15. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



volvo242 schrieb:


> im ernst?
> 
> 500 Euro:
> Athlon 845 und eine RX 470
> ...



Wo ist das Problem? Finde das in Ordnung. Kannst du genau sagen, was dein Problem ist?

Es kommt natürlich auf die Spiele an. Wer Strategie (Anno, CSL) oder Multiplayer (Arma, BF) Spiele spielt, der sollte natürlich lieber zu einem anderem Prozi greifen. Für den Standard CSGO/Witcher/Fallout Spieler aber absolut okay.
Wie du vllt gemerkt hast, liegt die 500€ Konfig 50€ über dem Target. Das liegt daran, dass die neuen GraKas noch nicht wirklich gut verfügbar sind und sich die Preise ständig ändern (siehe 1070 / 1080). Ich hab mal GraKas dazugepackt, aber das ganze ist mehr "provisorisch". Wie immer sollte man nicht einfach blind kaufen, aber wenn eine neue Gen vor der Tür steht oder rausgekommen ist, ist es immer schwierig, eine "Standard" Konfig zu machen.
Ich habe mit Kritik kein Problem, aber bitte konstruktiv und nicht einfach nur "im ernst?".


----------



## volvo242 (15. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Statt Haswell i3 und 16GB kann man für ein 600euro System einen I5 und 8GB nehmen (für 30 euro mehr),
hat man am Ende mehr davon.

Wenn i3 dann aber wenigstens Skylake.



Athlon 845 mit 470, wenn die Cpu vor der GK Limitiert wirds hart.


----------



## 9Strike (15. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Statt Haswell i3 und 16GB kann man für ein 600euro System einen I5 und 8GB nehmen (für 30 euro mehr),
> hat man am Ende mehr davon.


Das 600€ System ist jetzt schon 10€ über dem Target, das wäre dann ein 640€ System. Dazu kommen ja noch Versandkosten etc.
Da man den Unterschied zwischen 8GB und 16GB meistens noch nicht spürt, werde ich 8GB als Standard setzen, die 16GB kommen raus.
Ich weiß, andere Systeme sind auch 50€ über dem Target, aber da ist der Unterschied, dass sie wesentlich mehr kosten. Wenn man ~1000€ ausgibt, sind 50€ wesentlich weniger "spürbar" als bei 600€.
Das Ganze war auch mal als "Obergrenze" gedacht, aber die neuen GraKas haben das alles etwas durcheinander gewürfelt.




volvo242 schrieb:


> Wenn i3 dann aber wenigstens Skylake.


Wozu? Du zahlt am Ende nur 20€ mehr für das MB: ASRock B150M Pro4S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Skylake) vs ASRock B85M Pro3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Haswell)
Die paar Prozent, die der Skylake i3 schneller ist, sind sicher keine 20€ wert. Mehr Features hast du auch nicht.




volvo242 schrieb:


> Athlon 845 mit 470, wenn die Cpu vor der GK Limitiert wirds hart.


Wie gesagt, kommt auf das Game an, aber ja, das hast du schon recht. Ich werde das ganze gegen ein i3 + 8GB RAM + RX 460 System tauschen.



Siehst du, konstruktive Kritik ist hilfreich, danke dafür, aber "im ernst?" führt bei mir nur dazu, dass ich mir nur denke "im ernst?"


----------



## volvo242 (15. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



9Strike schrieb:


> Wozu? Du zahlt am Ende nur 20€ mehr für das MB: ASRock B150M Pro4S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Skylake) vs ASRock B85M Pro3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Haswell)
> Die paar Prozent, die der Skylake i3 schneller ist, sind sicher keine 20€ wert. Mehr Features hast du auch nicht.



Wieso kein H Board:
ASUS H110M-K D3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei dem NT kann man auch nochmal 9 euro sparen:
Seasonic Eco 430W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

H110 ist noch schlimmer als B150. Unter H170 kannst du Skylake vergessen.


----------



## volvo242 (15. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

wieso?, reicht für einen I3 und dessen Nutzer vollkommen aus


----------



## 9Strike (15. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Wieso kein H Board:
> ASUS H110M-K D3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Bei dem NT kann man auch nochmal 9 euro sparen:
> Seasonic Eco 430W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Das Board hat nur DDR3. Außerdem kannst du den H110 Chip vergessen, der hat nur 6 PCIe 2.0 Lanes: http://ark.intel.com/m/de/products/90590/Intel-GL82H110-PCH#@product/specifications
Ist das NT vernünftig? Ich orientiere mich an der Liste im NT Unterforum.


----------



## volvo242 (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ach das wusste ich jetzt nicht, nur 6 Pcie(2.0) Lanes


----------



## turbosnake (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Gibt es einen Grund wieso man beim ITX System von 350€ auf 1000€ springt? Da entsteht ohne sinnvollen Grund eine ziemlich große Lücke.

Dazu kommen mir die Netzteile überdimensioniert vor.
Mal nur als Beispiele:
1) 400€  400€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, sowie 500€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 Eine 450W PSU ist für ein System das unter 200W liegt einfach überdimensioniert 
2) 600€ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 600€ System die Karte zieht alleine nicht mehr als 160W
300W sind für die restlichen Komponenten auch zu viel, wenn man sich zB bei AMD Radeon RX 470 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase den Gesamtverbrauch von 250W anschaut.

Verschlechtert alles nur die Effizienz: http://www.tomshardware.de/Netzteil-richtige-Dimensionierung-Verbrauch-80,testberichte-240745.html und bringt einem keine Vorteile.


----------



## flotus1 (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wenn du gute Netzteile für einen ähnlichen Betrag mit geringerer Maximalleistung kennst immer raus damit. Ach ja, einer eventuellen Aufrüstung, sollte das NT idealerweise nicht im Wege stehen. Gerade im Low-Budget Bereich bietet es sich ja an mit nicht mehr ganz aktuellen Karten aufzurüsten die vielleicht etwas mehr Strom brauchen.
Die Geschichte mit der Effizienz sollte man aber nicht überbewerten, bei modernen Netzteilen ist die über einen weiten Bereich sehr hoch.

Edit: wie wärs mit folgender Regel (die sich eigentlich von selbst verstehen sollte): wer etwas kritisiert sollte auch eine bessere Lösung vorschlagen. Sonst könnte der Eindruck entstehen dass man einfach nur aus Spaß am Stänkern kritisiert.


----------



## turbosnake (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Wenn du gute Netzteile für einen ähnlichen Betrag mit geringerer Maximalleistung kennst immer raus damit. Ach ja, einer eventuellen Aufrüstung, sollte das NT idealerweise nicht im Wege stehen.
> Gerade im Low-Budget Bereich bietet es sich ja an mit nicht mehr ganz aktuellen Karten aufzurüsten die vielleicht etwas mehr Strom brauchen.


Eine GTX 1080 zieht unter Vollast auch nur 190W, der Unterschied zur RX470 ist nicht so groß.
Dazu werden die GPUs in Zukunft immer weniger Strom brauchen, dadurch vergrößert sich die Lücke nur nochmal.


> Die Geschichte mit der Effizienz sollte man aber nicht überbewerten, bei modernen Netzteilen ist die über einen weiten Bereich sehr hoch.


Sie ist nur nicht optimal und die NTs kosten auch mehr.


> Edit: wie wärs mit folgender Regel (die sich eigentlich von selbst verstehen sollte): wer etwas kritisiert sollte auch eine bessere Lösung vorschlagen. Sonst könnte der Eindruck entstehen dass man einfach nur aus Spaß am Stänkern kritisiert.


Ich habe keine Ahnung was an aktuellen Netzteilen empfehlenswert ist, daher trage ich dazu lieber nichts bei.
Außerdem habe ich nicht die Netzteile kritisiert, sondern ihre zu hohe Watt Zahl.


----------



## flotus1 (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Mit anderen Worten: eine bessere Alternative hast du nicht weil du dich mit dem Thema nicht auskennst. Du weißt nur dass es so schlecht ist. Mkaaaay...


----------



## chischko (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Um deine Wissensgrenzen etwas zu erweitern bzw. Dir die Möglichkeit zu geben etwas produktiver durch hilfreiche Beiträge in den Tag zu starten, bitteschön: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)


----------



## turbosnake (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: eine bessere Alternative hast du nicht weil du dich mit dem Thema nicht auskennst. Du weißt nur dass es so schlecht ist. Mkaaaay...


Ich kann den Stromverbrauch der Komponenten abschätzen, daraus folgt wie viele Watt das System braucht.
Nur das 0,0 mit der Qualität eines Netzteils zu tun, da muss man jedes einzelnen Produkt separat anschauen und testen.
Jeder Hersteller hat auch 'Müll' im Angebot und auch Hersteller wie LC Power können gute NTs abliefern.
Wie man auch hier sehen kann Netzteile: Echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2014


----------



## 9Strike (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund wieso man beim ITX System von 350€ auf 1000€ springt? Da entsteht ohne sinnvollen Grund eine ziemlich große Lücke.


Ja, den gibt es tatsächlich. Ich denke, entweder macht man sich ein kleines ITX System fürs Wohnzimmer, um ein paar Indy Games zu zocken, Filme zu gucken oder vom Main PC zu streamen, oder man kauft sich gleich ein vernünftigen ITX PC. Alles dazwischen ist quatsch, da ein Desktop immer günstiger ist. Erst ab >1000€ ist der Preisunterschied gering (genug). Wenn jemand unbedingt ein 700€ ITX System will, kann er sich auch eins neu zusammenstellen lassen, wird jetzt nicht so oft vorkommen.
Nicht vergessen: der Sinn des Threads ist nicht, jede kleinste Nische zu bedienen, sondern eher den "Mainstream".




turbosnake schrieb:


> Dazu kommen mir die Netzteile überdimensioniert vor.


Mir ist schon klar, dass die NTs etwas "überdimensioniert" sind.
Wenn du ein günstigeres, nicht gruppenreguliertes NT mit weniger Leistung parat hast, bitte. Ich kenne aber keins. Somit ist deine "Kritik" leider vollkommen sinnlos.




volvo242 schrieb:


> Ach das wusste ich jetzt nicht, nur 6 Pcie(2.0) Lanes


Danke wieder für deinen hilfreichen Kommentar.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



volvo242 schrieb:


> Ach das wusste ich jetzt nicht, nur 6 Pcie(2.0) Lanes



Ja, nur 6 Lanes für den PCH. Daher ist der Chipsatz auch nicht empfehlenswert, denn dann kannst du gleich Haswell kaufen, was günstiger ist.
Unter H170 ist Skylake schlicht sinnfrei.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Haswell wäre dann auch gleich besser


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Dann versuch mal bei Haswell nativ M.2 anzubinden.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (16. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

wird bei H110 auch schwierig


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> wird bei H110 auch schwierig



Deswegen ja H170.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (17. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wir sind der gleichen Meinung 

Ich meinte nur, bevor man H110 kauft, fährt man mit Haswell sogar besser, da 8 Lanes.


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ja, weil bei H110 auch nur PCIe 2.0 zum Einsatz kommt. 
Ich finde die unterschiedlichen Chipsätze albern. Bei Sockel 2011-3 gibt es auch nur einen Chipsatz. So hätte man das bei 1151 auch machen müssen.


----------



## flotus1 (17. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Damit man bei jeder Office-Möhre den teuren Chipsatz nebst Übertaktungsmöglichkeit mit bezahlen muss? Fände ich nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Damit man bei jeder Office-Möhre den teuren Chipsatz nebst Übertaktungsmöglichkeit mit bezahlen muss? Fände ich nicht so prickelnd.



Für den OEM Bereich gibt es ja den Q Chipsatz. Der wird als Office Rechner von Dell und Co. verkauft.
Wieso aber muss man im Retail Markt 4 Chipsätze haben?


----------



## flotus1 (17. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Dass 2 reichen würden stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Aber auch als Endkunde sollte man die Möglichkeit haben an ein Board mit dem billigen Chipsatz zu kommen.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ja, aber wieso willst du 20€ beim Mainboard sparen, wenn du dir damit alle Features von Skylake verbaust und später, wenn du die mal gebrauchen willst, kannst du das nicht, weil du sie nicht hast?
Für mich schlicht sinnfrei.


----------



## 9Strike (18. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Naja, ein Low End Chipsatz, der hat dann halt auch USB 3.1 & Co, verzichtet aber auf hohen RAM Takt, OC Funktion und ein paar PCIe Lanes (quasi H170, nur noch etwas abgespeckter). So was wie M.2 braucht kein Büro Rechner, auch in 5 Jahren nicht. Da wird es immer noch Sata SSDs geben, die mindestens gleich viel kosten.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich rede nicht von Büro Rechner, die nimmst du als Fertig Teil mit einem SoC System oder so.
Ich rede von dem Rechner, der für Multi Media und ein paar Spiele gekaut wird und der in 5 Jahren ausgebaut werden soll, weil man jetzt doch mehr Nutzen daraus ziehen will.
M.2 ist nicht möglich, USB 3.1 ist shared. Und das ganze nur deswegen, weil man beim Kauf 20€ sparen wollte.


----------



## flotus1 (18. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Bei einer Office-Kiste für 300€ (den Wunsch danach gibt es hier oft genug) macht die Ersparnis deutlich mehr aus. Zumal es eben nicht 20€ sind zwischen einem Z170-Board mit passabler Ausstattung (~130€) und einem billigen Skylake-Board das nur das nötigste hat(~50€).
Klar, man kann ja einfach AMD nehmen wenn man es billig will. Aber den Leuten bei Intel (und mir) dürfte das ein kleiner Trost sein.


----------



## 9Strike (18. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Threshold schrieb:


> M.2 ist nicht möglich, USB 3.1 ist shared. Und das ganze nur deswegen, weil man beim Kauf 20€ sparen wollte.


Und ein 400€ Multi Media PC mit ein paar Spielen braucht auch kein Full Speed USB 3.1 und M.2


----------



## volvo242 (18. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich rede von dem Rechner, der für Multi Media und ein paar Spiele gekaut wird und der in 5 Jahren ausgebaut werden soll,



5 Jahre, dann werden die gebrauchten i5 noch immer mit 120euro und mehr gehandelt *hust* 2500k *hust*,
wo man gleich auf was neues umsteigen kann.


----------



## turbosnake (18. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wenn Intel/AMD mal auf die Tube drücken sieht das anders aus.


----------



## Super-Serr (27. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Hey Leute, 

ich suche gerade für eine Freundin alle Einzelteile für ihren ersten gaming-PC zusammen. Ihr Budget liegt bei ungefähr 500€ und für einen Monitor mit Tastatur hätte sie auch nochmal 100€. 
Ich habe mich an dem Beispielbuild für 500€ orientiert und hab hier meine Geizhals Wunschliste 1233 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. 

Die R9 380 ist bei Mindfactory gerade ziemlich günstig und sie soll mehr Power haben?? als die RX 460, deshalb habe ich die ausgetauscht. Was sagt ihr dazu? Geht das? Soll oder muss was ausgetauscht werden?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## 9Strike (27. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Eigentlich einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, aber:
-CPU Kühler kannst du dir sparen, leise wird das System mit dem Case eh nicht und der i3 zieht jetzt auch nicht viel Strom
-nimm ein vernünftiges NT: Corsair Vengeance 400 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
-keine 2Gb GraKa mehr, und da gibt es keine günstige 380, also bleib bei der 460
-wenn das Case ein Window haben soll, leg mehr hin, mit günstigen Sharkoon Gehäusen hab ich sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (lockere MB Schrauben): Sharkoon T3-W rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder lass das Window hat (Gehäuse Liste checken)


----------



## Haasinger (30. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

9Strike , ernsthaft Frage die mir beim Zusammenstellen gekommen ist. Ab wann macht eine SSD Sinn? 

Vor allem in der unteren Preisklasse unter 1000€  und man gerade an der Grenze zur nächstbesseren CPU oder Graka ist , sind dann die 60-70€ für die SSD noch sinnvoll? FPS technsich bringt sie ja rein gar nichts.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (30. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Da bringt sie nicht viel, aber alleine das Starten vom Rechner und den Programmen ist weitaus schneller. Die SSD ist eben das Bauteil der letzten Jahre, wenn es darum geht, den Rechner spürbar schneller zu machen.


----------



## 9Strike (30. August 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Eine SSD macht immer Sinn.

Das ist eine Geschichte, die vllt schon jeder mal von irgendwem gehört hat:
"Erst wollte ich mir keine SSD kaufen, weil sie so teuer sind. Aber jetzt würde ich nie wieder ohne leben wollen."

Du arbeitest einfach angenehmer. Explorer öffnen und du hast sofort alle Ordner und Dateien. Kein grüner Balken oben mehr. Programme starten ohne Verzögerung. Es fühlt sich einfach "flüssiger" an. In Spielen fällt das in der Regel nicht auf, nur vereinzelt treten weniger Nachladeruckler auf. Bei anderen Spielen wie etwa CSGO werden die Ladezeiten kürzer.

Aber ein Spielgefühl besteht nicht nur aus fps. Das wissen leider nicht alle, deswegen sieht man auch öfters SLI / CF Midrange Systeme. Eine konstante fps ist auch wichtig. Was bringen dir 70 fps im Schnitt, wenn du die ganze Zeit 100 fps hast, aber dauernd drops auf 20-30 fps.
Mich stören Ladezeiten enorm, wenn es um Immersion geht. Gerade in Fallout 4 / Skyrim ist es enorm traurig. "Open World", aber in einer Stadt hast du alle 2min einen Ladebildschirm. Mit der SSD sind die 10-20 Sekunden erträglich, aber fast eine Minute mit einer HDD ist echt nervig.


----------



## MaeWes (7. September 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Hey Leute,

lese seit (ca.) November 2015 mal mehr mal weniger aktiv mit, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir nach ca. 8 Jahren wieder einen Desktop PC zuzulegen. Das ganze sollte für den Bereich Gaming und Office sein.

Seit den neuen Grakas bin ich jedoch etwas raus. Bevor die neuen Grakas veröffentlicht wurden, wurde immer die Sapphire Radeon 390 empfohlen. Derzeit macht es mir jedoch den Anschein, dass nun eher wieder die GeForce Grakas empfohlen werden. Haben diese derzeit die bessere Performance? 

Dann eine weitere Frage bezüglich benötigtem Budget. Wieviel muss ich ausgeben (ca.) um einen Gaming-PC zu haben, mit dem ich Spiele zumindest auf "hoch" (muss ja nicht Ultra sein, aber hoch fände ich schon gut - aktuell zock ich mit meinem Laptop auf max mittel ^^) spielen kann? Ich dachte an 1000 - 1200 Euro, ich meine gelesen zu haben (auch hier im Forum) dass 1200 € so die magische Grenze ist.

In diesem Rahmen bräuchte ich dann auch einen neuen Bildschirm, aber das macht wahrscheinlich dann erst Sinn, wenn man weiß wie die PC-Konfiguration aussehen wird - oder? Wobei der Dell UltraSharp U2515H ja so die Allround-Empfehlung zu sein scheint.

Ich würde mit dem Erstellen eines Threads noch  bis ca. Oktober warten (dann habe ich endlich wieder etwas mehr Zeit) und wollte auf diesem Weg einfach schon mal vorab Infos einholen, was Sinn macht und was man wirklich investierten sollte ohne dass man am falschen Ende spart bzw. nen Overkill PC hat, bei dem einfach nur Geld verbrannt wird obwohl es gar nicht nötig gewesen wäre 

TL;DR:
Benötigtes Kapitel für einen soliden PC, mit dem vergangene, aktuelle und künftige Spiele zumindest in hoch gespielt werden können.


----------



## Stuart0610 (7. September 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



MaeWes schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> lese seit (ca.) November 2015 mal mehr mal weniger aktiv mit, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir nach ca. 8 Jahren wieder einen Desktop PC zuzulegen. Das ganze sollte für den Bereich Gaming und Office sein.
> 
> ...



Bei einem Budget von 1000-1200€ wird im Moment nur die GTX1070 empfohlen, da auf Seiten AMDs noch kein passender Gegenspieler ausgespielt wurde.

Zudem kommt es auch drauf an in welcher Auflösung du spielen willst. In Full-HD sollte 900€ vollkommen ausreichen. In WQHD würde ich schon etwas mehr ausgeben, etwa. 1100€.


----------



## 9Strike (8. September 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Bei FHD ist eine RX 480 mMn am sinnvollsten, bei WQHD eine GTX 1070. Hat weniger damit zu tun, dass wieder eher GeForce Karten empfohlen werden, man entscheidet immer von Fall zu Fall.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (8. September 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wie schon angesprochen wurde, AMD hat moentan keine Konkurrenz zur GTX1070 / 1080.

Die GTX1060 hat die RX480 als direkte Konkurrenz, beide Karten haben Vor- und Nachteile. Die AMD Vega-Generation, wie die (hoffentliche) Konkurrenz zur GTX1070 / 1080 heißen wird, kommt erst Ende 16/Anfang 17 auf den Markt. Bis dahin hat Nvidia mehr oder weniger eine Monopolstellung. 

So richtig wünscht sich hier im Forum das auch keiner, denn dadurch kann Nvidia die Preise bestimmen.
Ähnliche Situation gibt es momentan bei Intel vs AMD, die CPUs von AMD kann man momentan eigentlich vergessen.


----------



## MaeWes (9. September 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Würde es dann Sinn machen, wenn man "jetzt" alles bis auf die Graka kauft und mit dem Kauf der Graka wartet bis die von AMD rauskommen (ähnlich wie bei der Wartezeit auf die Custom-Modelle der 480) ?

Die Frage ist, ob die Intel-Graka die Spiele soweit stemmen kann, dass man zumindest vernünftig spielen kann ohne auf niedrig spielen zu müssen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. September 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Naja, natürlich geht das. Ob das aber Sinn ergibt, weiß ich nicht. 
Ich rechne nicht damit, dass dieses Jahr noch neue AMD-Karten zu kaufen sein werden. Da kann man eher drüber nachdenken, eine gebrauchte Karte zum Übergang zu kaufen.

Moderne Titel wird die Intel-Grafik nicht sonderlich gut stemmen, da wirst du die Einstellungen auf jeden Fall zurückschrauben müssen.


----------



## flotus1 (9. September 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Da wirst du dir zumindest eine Übergangskarte zulegen müssen. Der Release ist noch lang hin, und wie wir erst kürzlich wieder sehen konnten dauert es danach nochmal verdammt lange bis die Custom-Karten rauskommen und verfügbar sind.


----------



## MaeWes (9. September 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Was für eine gebrauchte Karte würdest du dann empfehlen, wenn man das so handhaben würde? Oder würdest du generell davon abraten, das so zu machen und lieber direkt ne 1070 zu nehmen ?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (9. September 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Was die neue AMD-Generation kann, weiß leider momentan keiner. Daher ist es auch schwer zu sagen, ob es besser ist, jetzt eine GTX1070 zu kaufen.
Eigentlich bin ich der Meinung, dass man Leistung kaufen sollte, wenn man sie braucht. Denn sonst wartet man für immer. 

Du kannst mal nach gebrauchten GTX960 oder R9 280 / 380 schauen. Haben immer noch in Full HD eine ganz vernünftige Leistung.


----------



## 9Strike (9. September 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wenn man noch keine GraKa hat, lohnt es sich wohl eher nicht auf Vega zu warten.
Vega sicher teuer, vor allem am Anfang (Ende 2016), da HBM2 zum Einsatz kommt. Die Leistung kann man nur abschätzen, aber so etwas um die 1080 / Titan XP wird es schon sein.

Gebraucht ist eine Möglichkeit, macht aber mMn nur Sinn, wenn du die Karte dann auch gut ein Jahr benutzt.
Sinnvoll wäre dann eine 280, 380 (4Gb), 960 (4Gb) oder 770 (4Gb).

Aber was spricht gegen die 1070? Eigentlich nur, wenn du Freesync nutzen willst.


----------



## MaeWes (9. September 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

An sich spricht nichts dagegen - ich wollte nur generell mal so eure Meinung diesbezüglich haben. Dann werde ich wohl Anfang Oktober mal nen Thread erstellen, bei dem es dann um die gezielte Konfiguration geht. Mir blutet nämlich das Herz, wenn ich mir die Teile jetzt bestellen würde und eigentlich noch keine Zeit habe mich um den Zusammenbau zu kümmer (grade, wenn es der erste Eigenbau wird). 

Edit: Zumal ja G-Sync das Analogon zu Freesync ist (zumindest wenn ich einem Bericht glaube den ich grade eben gelesen habe) und sich die beiden nicht viel geben.

Edit 2: Welche Bildschirme würdet ihr denn dann bei einer 1070 empfehlen? Gibt es vernünftige 27" Zoll Varianten für 300-400 € oder ist der Dell UltraSharp U2515H der für den Preis "beste" ? Empfand nämlich 24" fast etwas klein als ich im Expert mal geguckt habe. Mag aber auch an der Umgebung gelegen haben, neben den ganzen anderen Monitoren im Verkaufsbereich


----------



## 9Strike (9. September 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



MaeWes schrieb:


> Edit: Zumal ja G-Sync das Analogon zu Freesync ist (zumindest wenn ich einem Bericht glaube den ich grade eben gelesen habe) und sich die beiden nicht viel geben.


Außer, dass es kein offener Standard ist und rund 150€ mehr kostet als Freesync, Es gibt 3x mehr Freesync Monitore, obwohl GSync zuerst erschien.

Ich würde dann einfach noch mal im Oktober gucken. Aber bezüglich Vega würde ich mir da keine Hoffnungen machen. Ich glaube nicht, dass Vega günstiger wird als Pascal. Solange man nicht auf etwas wie Freesync setzen möchte, ist es nicht notwendig auf Vega zu warten.


----------



## 9Strike (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich hatte mal wieder Zeit eine kleine Aktualisierung vorzunehmen. Neben ein paar kleineren Änderungen (RAM, etc.) habe ich jetzt für jede Konfig alle möglichen Customs reingemacht, meine Empfehlung angewählt.
Ich habe trotz der Unübersichtlichkeit dazu entschieden, da es besonders bei Pascal viele ähnlich gute Custom-Designs gibt und jeder seinen Favoriten nehmen können sollte. Der eine hat ein Sichtfenster und findet die MSI schick, dem anderen ist das egal, möchte aber die EVGA Garantie.
Ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, die Beschreibung zu aktualisieren, da das relativ viel Aufwand ist. Kommt aber noch.


----------



## flotus1 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wenn du mal wieder aktualisiertst... wie wäre es denn die Haswell-Konfigs so langsam abzulösen?
Ich weiß, "Argument" da kannst du ja gleich Haswell nehmen schwebt über allem. Aber mal ehrlich, es ist eine leere, auswendig gelernte Phrase die nur unreflektiert immer wieder geblökt wird.
Auch wenn der H110 "schlechter" ist als B85 und B150 nicht wirklich besser: für die Käufer von Budget-Gaming-PCs bringen sie keine Nachteile. Eine SSD und eine HDD lassen sich anschließen ohne irgendwelche Probleme zu haben. Mehr brauchen diese Käufer in 99% der Fälle niemals. Die restlichen 1% erschlägt man dann in einer echten Kaufberatung.
Den nicht relevanten Nachteilen stehen aber immer noch die Vorteile der neueren Plattform gegenüber: DDR4-Support, etwas höhere Leistung, etwas geringerer Verbrauch, Aufrüstbarkeit auf Kaby-Lake oder vielleicht sogar den Nachfolger. Jedes für sich nicht wirklich das Hammer-Kaufargument, aber in Summe eben Vorteile. Und das Bessere ist des Guten Feind.
Ich fasse zusammen: die billigen Skylake-Plattformen bieten für die Käufer von günstigen Gaming-PCs ein paar Vorteile denen keine für sie relevanten Nachteile gegenüber stehen.


----------



## 9Strike (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich kann nachher nochmal mit einem günstigen Board das ganze durchrechnen, wenn es nicht oder kaum teurer ist, tausch ich es aus.


----------



## flotus1 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ein paar Euro holst du wieder rein wenn du das Cooler Master Netzteil durch dieses hier ersetzt: Corsair Vengeance 400 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich hab ja keine Ahnung davon, aber der Tenor im Forum ist ist dass es zumindest besser ist als das G450m.
Edit: ups, hast du ja schon


----------



## 9Strike (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Habs vorhin unter anderem rein. Der RAM ist auch etwas günstiger. Deswegen werd ich nachher mal gucken.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Naja, du müsstest ja schon an den beteligten Komponenten sparen, damit es sich lohnt. Du kannst ja nicht sagen, dass Skylke besser ist und auch günstiger, nur weil du bei der Skylake-Konfig ein schlechteres Netzteil nimmst, so als Beispiel.


----------



## flotus1 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Schlechteres Netzteil?
Ziel ist auch nicht dass die Skylake-Konfigs billiger sind als die Haswells. Natürlich, bei wem es auf 20-30€ ankommt der muss eben die alte Plattform nehmen. Aber ich empfinde das als am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## 9Strike (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Das NT ist nicht schlechter. Es ist in der Haswell Konfig auch drin.
Aber ich finde, dass 20-30€ bei 400€ schon einen Unterschied. De facto bringt dir Skylake quasi nichts. Für den gleichen Preis (+-10€) okay, aber viel mehr ist es halt nicht wert.

In einer Stunde werde ich hier mal eine Skylake Alternative posten, dann kann man diskutieren. So ohne Preise hat das kein Sinn.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Jungs, ich hab extra als Beispiel dahintergeschrieben


----------



## flotus1 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Hab mir schon gedacht dass das kommt. Dann war es aber ein schlechtes Beispiel 
Wenn du kein besseres Beispiel anführen kannst läuft deine Kritik ein wenig ins Leere


----------



## 9Strike (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

ASRock H110M-DVS R2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (50€)
Intel Core i3-6100, 2x 3.70GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (110€)
Crucial DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT2K4G4DFS8213) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (35€)

Macht gesamt 195€.
Und damit genau so teuer wie Haswell. Beim i5 sieht es aber anders aus. Der kostet aktuell noch 20€ mehr (Haswell 170€).

Werde den i3 nachher austauschen, beim i5 bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Hab mir schon gedacht dass das kommt. Dann war es aber ein schlechtes Beispiel
> Wenn du kein besseres Beispiel anführen kannst läuft deine Kritik ein wenig ins Leere



Mir ging es ja nur darum, dass du beim Plattformverlgleich die plattformunabhängigen Komponenten natürlich gleich lassen musst.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich habe meine Zusammenstellungen im Preisbereich von 750€-1800€ angepasst und etwas verändert.
Bei CPUs ohne K bin ich weg von Z170-Boards und schnellerem RAM, dafür an anderen Stellen etwas mehr investiert. 

Zur besseren Übersicht poste ich einfach alle Zusammenstellungen. Allerdings werden die Geschichten von 400-750€ mit dem Erscheinen der GTX1050(Ti) nochmal umgebaut. 
400€ AMD A10 
500€ i3 RX460 
600€ i3 R9380 
600€ i5 GTX750Ti 
750€ i5 RX 470 
800€ i5 RX 470 8GB
900€ i5 RX480
900€ i5 GTX1060
1000€ i5k GTX1060
1100€ i5 GTX1070
1200€ i5k GTX1070
1600€ i7k GTX1080
1800€ i7k GTX1080


----------



## 9Strike (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Hab es aktualisiert.


----------



## Stuart0610 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Zusammenstellungen im Preisbereich von 750€-1800€ angepasst und etwas verändert.
> Bei CPUs ohne K bin ich weg von Z170-Boards und schnellerem RAM, dafür an anderen Stellen etwas mehr investiert.
> 
> Zur besseren Übersicht poste ich einfach alle Zusammenstellungen. Allerdings werden die Geschichten von 400-750€ mit dem Erscheinen der GTX1050(Ti) nochmal umgebaut.
> ...


Die R9 380 kann doch einfach gegen ein RX470 ersetzt werden.

Noch eine Idee wäre in den Hochpreissegmenten AiO Kühlung zu verwenden wie z.B. die BeQuiet Silent Loop.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ne, AiO möchte ich nicht reintun, auch wenn die Silent Loop wirklich nicht schlecht ist.
Wenn das jemand wünscht, dann werde ich natürlich auch die Silent Loop zu sprechen kommen. Aber ich bin eigentlich der Ansicht, entweder Luft oder gleich richtig WaKü.

Bei der 470 hast du recht, werde ich tun.


----------



## garfield36 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich habe mal eine spieletaugliche Workstatio zusammengestellt. Für CAD ist sie der Grafikkarte wegen vielleicht nicht so gut geeignet, ansonsten jedoch ganz brauchbar. Der Preisbereich liegt bei € 3000,00 bis etwa 3200,00, je nach Händlern.

*Luxux-Workstation für Spieler*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau​​
Ich möchte hier meine Vorstellung einer leistungsstarken *und* spieletauglichen Workstation für den Privatgebrauch darlegen. Hauptaugenmerk lege ich dabei auf Stabilität, Leistung und erst an dritter Stelle auf die Kosten. 

Wer nicht alle Beiträge lesen möchte, für den gibt es hier eine kurze Zusammenstellung.

Gehäuse: Sharkoon BW9000-V schwarz
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4
Mainboard: MSI X99A Workstation
CPU: Intel Xeon E5-1650 v3, 6x 3.50GHz, Sockel 2011-3
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn White Edition Rev. C
RAM: Crucial DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2133, CL15, reg ECC (CT4K8G4RFS4213)
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0
SSD: Intel SSD 750 Series 1.2TB, PCIe 3.0 x4
HD: Western Digital WD Red 6TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD60EFRX)
Optisches Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH 16NS55 (M-Disc)
Multifunktionspanel: Akasa InterConnect EX

Der Preis für diese Grundkonfiguration beträgt etwa € 3200.-
Die Preise stammen von österreichischen Händlern, in Deutschland wird wohl ein Limit von ca. € 3000.- nicht überschritten werden.
Preisstand 19.10.2016, Versandkosten sind nicht enthalten

Je nach Bedarf kann eine der folgenden Komponenten von Nutzen sein.

Creative Sound Blaster Z, PCIe
Hauppauge WinTV HVR-5500


*Gehäuse*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlicht und doch optisch gut aussehend, das ist das Sharkoon BW9000. Es gibt Versionen mit und ohne Sichtfenster. Wegen der 5,25“-Einschübe habe ich mich für die schwarze Version (ohne Fenster) entschieden.

Der einzige relevante Kritkpunkt sind die viel zu weichen Gummilippen an den Kabeldurchführungen. Sie lösen sich viel zu leicht sobald man Kabel durchfädelt. Am besten befestigt man sie erst wieder, wenn man mit dem Kabelmanagement fertig ist.

Tests

Sharkoon BW9000: PC Gehause fur Sparfuchse im Test (Video) - Hardbloxx

Sharkoon BW9000-W im Test - Hardwareinside

Spezifikationen

Laufwerkseinschübe extern: 2x 5.25", 1x 3.5" (in 5.25" Schacht) • intern: 5x 2.5"/3.5" (quer, Laufwerksschienen), 2x 2.5" (quer, Laufwerksschienen) • Front I/O: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, 1x Kopfhörer, 1x Mikrofon • PCI-Steckplätze: 7 • Lüfter (vorne): 2x 140mm • Lüfter (hinten): 1x 120mm • Lüfter (links): N/A • Lüfter (rechts): N/A • Lüfter (oben): 2x 140mm (optional) oder 3x 120mm (optional) • Lüfter (unten): N/A • Lüfter (sonstige): N/A • Mainboard: bis ATX • Netzteil: ATX • Netzteilposition: unten • CPU-Kühler: bis max. 165mm Höhe • Grafikkarten: bis max. 293mm (430mm ohne HDD-Käfig) • Farbe: schwarz, innen schwarz • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 210x490x480mm • Gewicht: 8.00kg • Besonderheiten: Kabelmanagement, Staubfilter


*Netzteil*
​​Kein Rechner kommt ohne Netzteil aus. Wie stark dieses dimensioniert sein soll hängt natürlich von den eingebauten Komponenten ab. Mit dem Be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 550 Watt bekommt man ein stimmiges Gesamtpaket. Dazu tragen ein besonders leiser Lüfter, modulares Kabelmanagement und die Einhaltung der 80 PLUS Platinum-Zertifizierung bei. Vorteilhaft finde ich, dass die Enden des NTs eine Kunststoffumrahmung besitzen. So kann eine Entkopplung erfolgen, auch wenn das Gehäuse eine solche nicht anbietet Die fünfjährige Herstellergarantie ist ebenfalls nicht zu verachten.

Tests

Luxus-Netzteile im Test: Das be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 hat harte Konkurrenz - ComputerBase

Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 11 - Nachfolger in großen Fußstapfen

Spezifikationen

Lüfter: 135mm • PFC: aktiv • Anschlüsse (teilmodular): 1x 20/24-Pin, 1x 8-Pin EPS12V, 1x 4/8-Pin ATX12V, 1x 4-Pin ATX12V, 4x 6/8-Pin PCIe, 1x 6-Pin PCIe, 8x SATA, 5x IDE, 1x Floppy, 4x Lüfter • +3.3V: 25A • +5V: 22A • +12V1: 20A • +12V2: 20A • +12V3: 25A • +12V4: 25A • -12V: 0.5A • +5Vsb: 3.0A • durchschnittliche Effizienz (115V): 94%, 80 PLUS Platinum zertifiziert • Formfaktor: ATX PS/2 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 150x86x180mm • Besonderheiten: ErP Lot 6, unterstützt "Haswell" C6/C7 Low-Power States 


*Mainboard*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Auswahl an Boards für eine spieletaugliche Workstation ist leider überschaubar. Das liegt wohl daran, dass hier der Verwendungszweck zweier verschiedener Systeme zusammengeführt werden soll. Wichtig ist mir die Unterstützung von ECC. Platinen von Supermicro kämen zwar infrage, bieten ansonsten aber nicht gerade eine üppige Ausstattung. Imgrunde genommen stehen hier nur Asus- und ASRock- bzw. neuerdings auch MSI-Boards zur Auswahl.

Ich habe das MSI X99A Workstation gewählt da es sehr gut ausgerüstet ist, inklusuve 2x USB3.1, einmal als Typ C ausgeführt.

Einiges gibt es bei diesem Board zu beachten. Die Garantiezeit beträgt zwar 3 Jahre, die Abwicklung erfolgt aber über den Händler. Weiters ist die Laufzeit an das Produktionsdatum gebunden. Es gibt auf der Verpackung einen Code, aus dem man Monat und Jahr der Produktion ablesen kann. Eine Erläuterung dazu findet man auf der MSI-Webseite. Meine im Oktober gekaufte Platine weist als Produktionsdatum August 2016 auf. Das ist durchaus akzeptabel.


Eine Macke hat die Platine. Einige Sekunden nach dem Einschalten erfolgt ein erneuter Start, und es dauert eine gefühlte Ewigkeit bis der Rechner endlich betriebsbereit ist. Um dies zu verhindern sollte man im UEFI in den _„Einstellungen (Settings) – Erweitert – Windows 8.1/10 Support“ _den Ausschalter betätigen. Dann braucht der Computer nur noch ein Drittel der Zeit zum Hochfahren, was immer noch langsam genug ist.​
Im Eingangsschirm des UEFI befindet sich auch eine Schaltfläche „Board Explorer“, und die ist wirklich hochinteressant. Klickt man darauf wird eine Grafik des Mainboards angezeigt. Etliche Stellen sind mit einem Grauschleier überzogen, fährt man mit dem Mauszeiger darüber werden Informationen über die verbauten Komponenten angezeigt. Bei sämtlichen Steckplätzen ist dies ebenso. Hier wird man informiert in welchem Slot z.B. die Grafikkarte oder sonstige Karte eingebaut ist. Bei den freien Plätzen (diese sind nicht angegraut) wird angezeigt welcher Art diese sind.

Test

MSI X99A Workstation Motherboard Review

Spezifikationen

Chipsatz: Intel X99 • Speicher: 8x DDR4 DIMM, quad PC4-26666U/DDR4-3333 (OC), max. 128GB (UDIMM), 128GB (RDIMM) • Erweiterungsslots: 3x PCIe 3.0 x16 (2x *x16*, 1x *x8*), 2x PCIe 2.0 x1, 1x M.2/M-Key (PCIe 3.0 x4, 22110/2280/2260/2242), 1x U.2/SFF-8639 (PCIe 3.0 x4) • Anschlüsse extern: 2x USB 3.1 (Typ-A + Typ-C, ASM1142), 4x USB 3.0 (ASM1074), 4x USB 2.0, 2x Gb LAN (Intel I210-AT/Intel I218-LM), 5x Klinke, 1x S/PDIF (optisch), 1x PS/2 Combo, 1x Clear CMOS • Anschlüsse intern: 4x USB 3.0 (X99), 4x USB 2.0, 10x SATA 6Gb/s (X99), 1x SATA Express (belegt 2x SATA 6Gb/s, X99), 2x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 3x Lüfter 4-Pin, TPM-Header, RGB-Header • Audio: 7.1 (Realtek ALC1150) • RAID-Level: 0/1/5/10 (X99) • Multi-GPU: NVIDIA 3-Way-SLI (x16/x16, x16/x16/x8), AMD 3-Way-CrossFireX (x16/x16, x16/x16/x8) • Stromanschlüsse: 1x 24-Pin ATX, 1x 8-Pin EPS12V • CPU-Phasen: 8 • Grafik: N/A • Besonderheiten: Audio+solid capacitors, Diagnostic LED, ECC-Unterstützung


*CPU*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entgegen meiner früheren Intention habe ich mich bei diesem System für eine CPU mit einer TDP über 100W entschieden. In den letzten Jahren ist die Kühler- und Lüfter-Entwicklung weiter fortgeschritten, und ich habe den *Intel Xeon E5-1650 v3, 6x 3.50GHz, Sockel 2011-3*, boxed gewählt. Dieser ist etwas billiger als die Tray-Version und die dreijährige Herstellergarantie nimmt man gerne mit.

Test

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Intel-CPUs-Xeon-E5-vs-Core-i7-634/

Spezifikationen

Hexa-Core: "Haswell-EP" • Taktfrequenz: 3.50GHz, Turbo: 3.80GHz • TDP: 140W • Fertigung: 22nm • Interface: DMI, 5GT/s • L2-Cache: 6x 256kB • L3-Cache: 15MB shared • Stepping: R2 • Grafik: N/A • PCIe-Lanes: 40x PCIe 3.0 • Sockel: 2011-3, max. 1 CPU • Memory Controller: Quad Channel PC4-17000U (DDR4-2133), 68GB/s, max. 768GB, ECC-Unterstützung • Features: SSE4.1, SSE4.2, AVX2, Turbo Boost 2.0, vPro, Hyper-Threading, VT-x EPT, VT-d, Intel 64, Idle States, Demand Based Switching, EIST, Thermal Monitoring, IPT, AES-NI, Secure Key, TXT, XD Bit

*CPU-Kühler*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​
Da das Sharkoon BW9000-V nur eine Kühlerhöhe bis maximal 165mm erlaubt, musste ich bei der Wahl des Kühlers Obacht geben. Es wurde der *EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn White Edition Rev. C*. Sieht optisch sehr gut aus und es wurde laut EKL eine spezielle wärmeleitende und hitzefeste Lackierung verwendet.

Tests

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...n-rev-c-white-edition-eingeschneit-im-pc.html

http://www.valuetech.de/blog/review...alpenf-hn-matterhorn-rev-c-white-edition-test

Spezifikationen

Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 138x158x100mm • Lüfter: 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+, FM1, FM2, FM2+ • Besonderheiten: 6 Heatpipes106m³/h, 18.2dB(A) • Gewicht: 1067g • Anschluss: 4-Pin PWM • Sockel: 775, 1150, 1151, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011, 2011-3, AM​
*RAM*​​
Da der X99-Chipsatz Vierkanal-Technologie unterstützt habe ich mich für ein Kit aus vier Modulen entschieden. Es handelt sich um das *Crucial DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2133, CL15, reg ECC*.Die Herstellergarantie für Österreich beträgt immerhin 10 Jahre.

Spezifikationen

Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin, reg ECC • Ranks/Bänke: single rank, x4 • Module: 4x 8GB • JEDEC: PC4-17000R • Spannung: 1.20V • Besonderheiten: N/A • Herstellergarantie: lebenslang (10 Jahre in AT/DE)


*Grafikkarte*​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du deinen Rechner nicht nur zum Arbeiten sondern auch für Spiele nutzen willst, ist eine potente Grafikkarte gefragt. Da AMD zur Zeit keine neuen Spitzenmodelle anbieten kann, kam nur Nvidia infrage. Hier aber ein Herstellermodell, da diese in der Regel bessere und trotzdem leisere Kühllösungen aufweisen.

Ich habe mich für ein GTX 1070-Modell entschieden. Gründe dafür waren die geringere Lautstärkeentwicklung bei nur etwas geringerer Leistung gegenüber der GTX 1080, und natürlich der wesentlich günstigere Preis.

In *PCGH 09/2016* wurde die EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 mit 8GB GDDR5 *getestet *und als eines der leiseren Modelle genannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spezifikationen

Chip: GP104-200-A1 "Pascal" • Chiptakt: 1607MHz, Boost: 1797MHz • Speicher: 8GB GDDR5, 2000MHz, 256bit, 256GB/s • Shader-Einheiten/TMUs/ROPs: 1920/120/64 • Rechenleistung: 6900GFLOPS (Single), 216GFLOPS (Double) • Fertigung: 16nm • Leistungsaufnahme: 150W (TDP), keine Angabe (Leerlauf), 215W (Powertarget) • DirectX: 12.0 (Feature-Level 12-1) • OpenGL: 4.5 • OpenCL: 1.2 • Vulkan: 1.0 • Shader Modell: 5.0 • Schnittstelle: PCIe 3.0 x16 • Gesamthöhe: Dual-Slot • Kühlung: 2x Axial-Lüfter (100mm) • Anschlüsse: DVI, HDMI 2.0b, 3x DisplayPort 1.4 • Externe Stromversorgung: 2x 8-Pin PCIe • Abmessungen: 267x129mm • Besonderheiten: H.265 encode/decode, NVIDIA G-Sync, NVIDIA VR-Ready, 2-Way-SLI (HB-Bridge), HDCP 2.2, Zero-Fan-Modus (bis 53°C), Backplate, LED-Beleuchtung (RGB), werkseitig übertaktet • Herstellergarantie: drei Jahre (kostenpflichtige Garantieerweiterung möglich) 


*SSD und Festplatte *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der SSD habe ich mich für die *Intel SSD 750 Series 1.2TB *entschieden. Das Vergnügen ist zwar kein billiges, dafür aber ein sehr flottes. Du solltest darauf achten, dass der PCIe-Steckplatz vier elektrische Leitungen bereitstellt. Der Hersteller gewährt fünf Jahre Garantie.

Tests

http://www.allround-pc.com/artikel/ssds/2015/test-intel-ssd-750-series-1200-gb

http://www.computerbase.de/2015-05/intel-ssd-750-series-test-gegen-samsung-sm951/

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/SSD-Hardware-255552/Tests/Intel-SSD-750-Test-NVME-1157866/

http://www.tomshardware.de/intel-750-series-nvme-pcie-ssd,testberichte-241797.html

Spezifikationen

Bauform: Solid State Card (SSC) • Formfaktor: Add-In Card • lesen: 2400MB/s • schreiben: 1200MB/s • IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben: 440k/290k • Cache: 2GB (DDR3-1066) • Schnittstelle: PCIe 3.0 x4, 32Gb/s • Leistungsaufnahme: 22W (Betrieb), 4W (Leerlauf) • NAND-Typ: MLC (20nm, Micron) • Max. Schreibvolumen (TBW): 219TB • MTBF: 1.2 Mio. Stunden • Controller: Intel CH29AE41AB0 • Abmessungen: 168x69x19mm • Besonderheiten: bootfähig, NVM Express (NVMe), Power-Loss Protection • Herstellergarantie: fünf Jahre


Als „Datengrab“ habe ich die *Western Digital WD Red 6TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD60EFRX)*
gewählt. Laut WD ist sie für den Dauerbetrieb konzipiert und soll sich besonders für kleine NAS-Systeme eignen. Wer also mit 6TB nicht auskommt hat hier noch Ausbaumöglichkeiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tests

http://www.allround-pc.com/artikel/speicherprodukte/2015/test-western-digital-wd-red-6-tb-festplatte

http://www.tomshardware.de/western-...d-purple-festplatten,testberichte-241720.html

Spezifikationen

Formfaktor: 3.5" • Drehzahl: 5400rpm • Cache: 64MB • Leistungsaufnahme: 5.3W (Betrieb), 3.4W (Leerlauf) • Lautstärke: 28dB(A) (Betrieb), 25dB(A) (Leerlauf) • Aufnahmeverfahren: Perpendicular Magnetic Recording (PMR) • Sektoren: 4KB mit Emulation (512e) • MTBF: 1 Mio. Stunden • Besonderheiten: geeignet für Dauerbetrieb • Herstellergarantie: drei Jahre 


*Optisches Laufwerk*​​
Wer noch Programme auf DVD hat oder gelegentlich eine Musik-CD brennen möchte, wird sich wohl ein optisches Laufwerk zulegen. Ich habe mich für das*LG Electronics BH 16NS55*entschieden, da dieses auch M-Discs verarbeiten kann. Das sind Speichermedien aus anorganischem Material, die eine hohe Langlebigkeit aufweisen. Angeblich halten sie 1000 Jahre. Leider konnte ich das bisher nicht überprüfen.

Datenblatt

http://www.lg.com/de/brenner-laufwerke/lg-BH16NS55

Spezifikationen

Bauform: 5.25" (intern) • Einzug: Schublade • BD-R (SL): 16x • BD-RE (SL): 2x • BD-ROM (SL): 12x • BD-R (DL): 12x • BD-RE (DL): 2x • BD-ROM (DL): 8x • BD-R (TL): 8x • BD-RE (TL): N/A • BD-R (QL): 6x • BD-RE (QL): 6x • DVD-R (SL): 16x • DVD+R (SL): 16x • DVD-RW (SL): 6x • DVD+RW (SL): 12x • DVD-ROM (SL): 16x • DVD-R (DL): 8x • DVD+R (DL): 8x • DVD-RAM (SL): 5x • HD DVD-RW: N/A • HD DVD-ROM: N/A • CD-R: 48x • CD-RW: 24x • CD-ROM: 48x • Besonderheiten: M-DISC, 4MB Buffer, BDXL


*Multifunktionspanel*
​​Da ich hin und wieder ein paar Fotos auf den Rechner hochlade (siehe auch diesen Thread), habe ich mir das Multifunktionspanel Akasa InterConnect EX zugelegt. Neben dem Cardreader hat das Gerät noch 4 Anschlüsse für USB 3.0 plus 2 USB-Ladeports.

Bericht

http://www.overclockers.com/akasa-interconnect-ex-review/

Spezifikationen

Typ: Multi-Slot-Kartenleser • Bauart: intern, 5.25" • Schnittstelle: USB 3.0 (Pin Header) • Kartenformate: CompactFlash (CF I, CF II), Secure Digital (SD, SDHC, SDXC, microSD, microSDHC, microSDXC), MultiMediaCard (MMC, MMCmobile), Memory Stick (MS, PRO, PRO Duo, PRO-HG, MagicGate, M2), xD-Picture Card, MicroDrive, SmartCard • zusätzliche Anschlüsse: 4x USB 3.0, 2x USB Ladeport (2.4A) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*

ErgänzendeBemerkung*​
Fallsjemand eine TV-Karte in seinen Rechner einbaut, empfehle ich alsSoftware *DVBViewer. *Kostet zwar € 20,00, ist es aber wert.Ich hatte ursprünglich das der Hauppauge zugehörige WinTVinstalliert. Das basiert zwar offensichtlich auf dem DVBViewer,zumindest ist das Erscheinungsbild sehr ähnlich, die Einrichtung und Bedienung ist aber ein Graus. Es werden vorgegebene Favoritenordner erstellt, die man nicht mal löschen kann. Man kann nur neue erstellen, sollte dann aber einen anderen Namen wählen. Will man einen Kanal anwählen, werden TV- und Radiosender zusammen aufgelistet. Ich nehme an, dass man dies irgendwo ändern kann, aber das Ganze ist einfach zu umständlich.DVBViewer ist einfach viel bequemer einzurichten und besser zu bedienen. Ach ja, ich bin kein Mitarbeiter von Christian Hackbart, und ich habe die Software natürlich wie viele andere auch gekauft.​



​​










​

Zuletzt bearbeitet: Heute um 02:19 Uhr​


----------



## 9Strike (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Hey,
super, dass du dir so viel Mühe gegeben hast. Sieht auch recht ordentlich aus.
Leider ist ein ~3000€ Workstation PC nichts für den Haupttpost, das ist mehr eine "spezielle" Konfig und nichts für die "breite Masse".
Gerade wenn es um Workstations geht muss man speziell auf die Nutzerwünsche eingehen. Manche wollen damit auch zocken, andere nur rechnen.


----------



## garfield36 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Na ja, mit meiner Konfiguration kann man sowohl zocken als auch rechnen. Zugegeben, sie ist nicht ganz billig. 
Mit ein wenig Verzicht, vor allem bei der schnellen SSD kann man aber locker € 600.- einsparen.

Gehäuse: SharkoonBW9000-V
Netzteil:SeasonicG-Series G-550 550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3
Mainboard:MSIX99A SLI
Prozessor:IntelXeon E5-1650 v3, 6x 3.50GHz, Sockel 2011-3
CPU-Kühler: EKLAlpenföhn Matterhorn White Edition Rev. C
RAM:CrucialDIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2133, CL15, reg ECC
Grafikkarte: EVGAGeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0
Sound:Onboard
SSD:SamsungSSD 850 Pro 1TB
HD:WesternDigital WD Red 4TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s
OptischesLaufwerk:  LGElectronics BH 16NS55
Multifunktionspanel: AkasaInterConnect EX

Diese Zusammenstellung würde bei deutschen Händlern knapp € 2400.- kosten, natürlich ebenfalls ohne Versandkosten.


----------



## 9Strike (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Aber wenn man nicht zocken will kann man noch knapp 400€ bei der GPU sparen. Der nächste braucht mehr Speicherplatz und will einen SSD Raid 0 zum Arbeiten und einen HDD Raid 5 fürs Backup.

Der Thread richtet sich halt hauptsächlich an Gaming-PC-Käufer, da das hier im Forum >90% der empfohlenen Konfigs sind. Hier soll der Thread helfen grobe Schwachsinnskonfigurationen zu verhindern (z. B. i7 + Box-Kühler + 1060 3Gb + 32Gb RAM + keine SSD) und die Threads etwas abzukürzen (z. B. mit dem FAQ).
Deine Zusammenstellung ist wirklich nicht schlecht (ein paar Dinge würde ich anders machen aber das ist immer Geschmackssache) und ich finde es echt super, wie du alles ausführlich erklärst und mit Tests begründest. Aber ist halt nichts für den Hauptpost, nimms mir nicht übel.


----------



## chischko (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

In der Konfig steht in der Übersicht ein P10 und unten in der Beschreibung ein P11... (nur nen Detail, das mir aufgefallen ist  )


----------



## garfield36 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Danke, habs korrigiert, es ist ein P11. Das P10 dient jetzt als Reserve.


----------



## chischko (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



9Strike schrieb:


> Aber ist halt nichts für den Hauptpost, nimms mir nicht übel.


Vorschlag: Du kannst ja den Beitrag verlinken im Hauptpost, so das der Hauptpost schön übersichtlich und klein bleibt und bei Fragen der Postersteller befragt werden kann.... ?


----------



## 9Strike (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Kann ich machen, wenn ich den Thread mal wieder aktualisiere (die Beschreibungen sind ja auch immer noch die alten). Jetzt wo es aufs Abi zugeht ist doch alles recht stressig und ich quasi nur noch am Handy unterwegs. Ich denke ich werde in den Herbstferien mal Zeit dazu finden.


----------



## Benno (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich habe ne Frage. Bei der Zusammenstellung Mini-ITX "Office", wenn ich da noch ne HDD rein packe, sind da 90W zu wenig ? Habe verschiedene Netzteilrechner benutzt und manche sagen die Konfig liegt unter 90W andere wiederum über 90W.


----------



## chischko (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Benno schrieb:


> Ich habe ne Frage. Bei der Zusammenstellung Mini-ITX "Office", wenn ich da noch ne HDD rein packe, sind da 90W zu wenig ? Habe verschiedene Netzteilrechner benutzt und manche sagen die Konfig liegt unter 90W andere wiederum über 90W.


Wenn Du ne Standard HDD als Grundlage nimmst reicht das locker aus! Die verbraucht unter Last gerade mal ca. 6W. Ne 2,5" Variante nochmal weniger. Pack rein, keine Sorge! 
Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dirty-Dagmar (4. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Moin!

Die Frage passt hier zwar nicht wirklich rein, aber auch sonst finde ich dafür keinen geeigneten Thread: Kann mir bitte jemand den Unterschied zwischen diesen drei Karten erklären?
4096MB PNY Quadro K1200 DP Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16
4096MB PNY Quadro K1200 für DVI LP Aktiv PCIe 2.0
4096MB PNY Quadro K1200 Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16

Danke schonmal


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

So wie ich das sehe sind bei der einen Mini-Displayport - auf Displayport-Adapter dabei, bei der 2ten zusätzlich noch Mini-Displayport - auf DVI-Adapter.

Dritte und 4te sind die gleichen Karten mit erweiterter Garantie : Produktvergleich PNY Quadro K1200 for DisplayPort, PNY Quadro K1200 for DVI, PNY Quadro K1200 for DisplayPort + Warranty Extension, PNY Quadro K1200 for DVI + Warranty Extension | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Corpi (11. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Hey leute ich hab hier -> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von ein PC zusammen gestellt, und wollte fragen was ihr von dem haltet, und ob der spiele wie GTA auf hohen Einstellungen packen würde und mit wie vieöen FPS. Ggf verbessurgns vorschläge.


----------



## flotus1 (11. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Mach das am besten in einem eigenen Beratungsthread. Das könnte länger dauern...


----------



## 9Strike (11. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Corpi schrieb:


> Hey leute ich hab hier -> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von ein PC zusammen gestellt, und wollte fragen was ihr von dem haltet, und ob der spiele wie GTA auf hohen Einstellungen packen würde und mit wie vieöen FPS. Ggf verbessurgns vorschläge.


Ich halte davon gar nichts, versuch dich mal an den Beispielen zu halten. Rest siehe flotus1.


----------



## Masi9701 (12. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Das wäre fast mein PC- Setup was ich mir bestellt habe. SSD hab ich halt ne Hyper X Savage 250GB und eine andere HDD.


----------



## Masi9701 (12. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Corpi schrieb:


> Hey leute ich hab hier -> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von ein PC zusammen gestellt, und wollte fragen was ihr von dem haltet, und ob der spiele wie GTA auf hohen Einstellungen packen würde und mit wie vieöen FPS. Ggf verbessurgns vorschläge.



Würde da eher auf ne Radeon RX 480 ( Preisleistung ist eine GTX 1060 flop als top ). Empfehle die XFX RX 480. Und aufjedenfall nen anderen Tower Kühler z.B. nen be quiet! dark rock 3 (Musst halt schauen ob der in dein Case reinpasst ). 

Aber schau dir mal die Beispiele von den anderen an, denn die haben Teilweise Preiswerte Sachen verbaut.

Und GTA sollte der locker packen mein alter Rechner mit i7 4790k + GTX 970 mit noname Ram schafft das Spiel auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## 9Strike (13. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Naja wozu ein DRP3? Auf einem HD3P? Macht kein Sinn, viel OC geht da eh nicht, da reicht auch ein Brocken Eco.
Noch dazu ist das ein 6500, den kann man eh nicht OCen (außer vllt ein bisschen mit dem BLCK).

Aber wie du schon gesagt hast, der RAM ist relativ teuer. Beim NT bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es gut ist, aber es gibt günstigere Alternativen, z. B. das Vengence 400W oder G450M.
Bei der GraKa würde ich halt auch nicht unbedingt zur Gigabyte greifen.






Masi9701 schrieb:


> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
> 
> Das wäre fast mein PC- Setup was ich mir bestellt habe. SSD hab ich halt ne Hyper X Savage 250GB und eine andere HDD.


Wieso denn ne WaKü? Die sind relativ laut (mit 2 Ausnahmen). Die Inno ist auch nicht so leise. 600W sind auch übertrieben.


----------



## Masi9701 (13. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



9Strike schrieb:


> Naja wozu ein DRP3? Auf einem HD3P? Macht kein Sinn, viel OC geht da eh nicht, da reicht auch ein Brocken Eco.
> Noch dazu ist das ein 6500, den kann man eh nicht OCen (außer vllt ein bisschen mit dem BLCK).
> 
> Aber wie du schon gesagt hast, der RAM ist relativ teuer. Beim NT bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es gut ist, aber es gibt günstigere Alternativen, z. B. das Vengence 400W oder G450M.
> ...





Wakü = Platzersparnis + Aussehen + Temperatur... Lautstärke ist mir relativ egal. Grafikkarte ist in dem Shopbuild gerade die falsche drin, habe mir die GTX 1070 Gaming G1 geholt, die ist zwar auch etwas lauter, kühlt aber besser als die Konkurrenten und die Gaming X lohnt sich nicht wirklich.

600W Netzteil, weil ich nicht genau weiß, was da in der Zukunft noch reinkommt + Übertakten + Mehrere Festplatten. Daher will ich eine stabile Spannungsversorgung, die mir nicht zu schwanken beginnt.

Hier ein Beispiel zum i5 6500 ( Er ist Übertaktbar ), er verwendet zwar das gleiche Mainboard, welches in meinem PC verbaut habe, würde aber mit seinem genauso funktionieren. Ist aber klar, dass ein i5 6600k eher fürs Übertakten gedacht ist als ein i5 6500 und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Takt stabil bei Last bleibt + wie die Temperatur sich verhält.


----------



## 9Strike (13. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Masi9701 schrieb:


> Wakü = Platzersparnis + Aussehen + Temperatur... Lautstärke ist mir relativ egal. Grafikkarte ist in dem Shopbuild gerade die falsche drin, habe mir die GTX 1070 Gaming G1 geholt, die ist zwar auch etwas lauter, kühlt aber besser als die Konkurrenten und die Gaming X lohnt sich nicht wirklich.
> 
> 600W Netzteil, weil ich nicht genau weiß, was da in der Zukunft noch reinkommt + Übertakten + Mehrere Festplatten. Daher will ich eine stabile Spannungsversorgung, die mir nicht zu schwanken beginnt.
> 
> Hier ein Beispiel zum i5 6500 ( Er ist Übertaktbar ), er verwendet zwar das gleiche Mainboard, welches in meinem PC verbaut habe, würde aber mit seinem genauso funktionieren. Ist aber klar, dass ein i5 6600k eher fürs Übertakten gedacht ist als ein i5 6500 und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Takt stabil bei Last bleibt + wie die Temperatur sich verhält.



OC verbraucht nicht viel Strom, 600W sind eher unnötig. Meistens wird ja auch nicht alles ausgefahren (CPU @Max, GPU @Max, plus Festplatten ausgelastet).  Außer du willst dir so GraKas wie die Fury (X) kaufen, aber dann würde ich auch eher zum P11 statt zum E10 greifen.

Der 6500 lässt sich nicht über den Multi OCen, nur über den BCLK. Aber den kann man nicht beliebig hochdrehen, meistens ist nach 10% Schluss. Da gehen dann auch die Temps nicht wirklich hoch, außer man ändert die Spannung. Das bringt beim BCLK-OC aber nicht so viel, da sich andere Komponenten bei einem zu hohen BCLK verabschieden können.

Wenn dir Lautstärke egal ist, ist das mit WaKüs natürlich was anders, aber rein von den Temps her ist das vollkommen über trieben. Ich habe einen i5 4590 (Vorgänger vom i5 6600) und meine Temps gehen mit einem Shadowrock 2 nie höher als 60°C, außer ich lass ihn über 24h F@H rechnen, dann sind es auch mal 65°C. Skylake ist aber noch sparsamer.


----------



## Masi9701 (13. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Joa wie gesagt will ich nen PC haben der ein Blickfang ist und da sieht ne Wakü wesentlich besser aus . Du würdest ja auch nicht mit einem Sportwagen fahren und dann Stahlfelgen draufhauen, obwohl es keinen Unterschied macht. Deswegen hab ich auch in meinem Case ein Fenster.

By the way ich hab nen i7 6700K!?


----------



## 9Strike (13. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Masi9701 schrieb:


> Joa wie gesagt will ich nen PC haben der ein Blickfang ist und da sieht ne Wakü wesentlich besser aus . Du würdest ja auch nicht mit einem Sportwagen fahren und dann Stahlfelgen draufhauen, obwohl es keinen Unterschied macht. Deswegen hab ich auch in meinem Case ein Fenster.
> 
> By the way ich hab nen i7 6700K!?


Klar, ne WaKü sieht hübsch aus. Wenn ich Geld hab bau ich mir auch irgendwann mal ne Custom.

Ah und sry wegen des i5 6500, hab das mit dem anderen Warenkorb irgendwie durcheinandergewürfelt.


----------



## Corpi (13. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

So hab hier einen neuen, wie findet ihr den -> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Was sollte ich überarbeiten ?


----------



## Masi9701 (14. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Corpi schrieb:


> So hab hier einen neuen, wie findet ihr den -> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Was sollte ich überarbeiten ?



Eigentlich ein recht gutes Build. Ist halt ein schlicht gehaltener PC und der hat genug Leistung. Würde nur ein anderes Netzteil einbauen, da ich in mehrere Beiträgen im Internet gelesen habe, das es schnurrt. Würde so eines Verbauen: 8602482 - 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM


----------



## chischko (14. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Masi9701 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein recht gutes Build. Ist halt ein schlicht gehaltener PC und der hat genug Leistung. Würde nur ein anderes Netzteil einbauen, da ich in mehrere Beiträgen im Internet gelesen habe, das es schnurrt. Würde so eines Verbauen: 8602482 - 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM



Was redest Du da?? Das E10 500 ist bereits im Warenkorb!


----------



## Masi9701 (14. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



chischko schrieb:


> Was redest Du da?? Das E10 500 ist bereits im Warenkorb!



Mir wurde gestern Komplett was anderes angezeigt.

Würde einen anderen Ram verbauen : 16GB G.Skill RipJaws VKB schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM

Und den CPU Kühler : be quiet! Dark Rock 3 Tower Kühler - Hardware,
Oder eventuell eine Kompaktwasserkühlung wie z.B. : Enermax Liqmax II 240 Komplett-Wasserkühlung

Gehäuse: Würde ich irgendeinen Midi Tower wählen, der dir gefällt.

Der Rest würde mir bei dem Setup passen.


----------



## chischko (14. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Masi9701 schrieb:


> Mir wurde gestern Komplett was anderes angezeigt.
> 
> Würde einen anderen Ram verbauen : 16GB G.Skill RipJaws VKB schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM
> 
> ...



Lieber den: Preis fast identisch, Leistung ist besser: EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Lass die Finger von den AiO WaKüs: Luft ist hier definitiv besser oder Du nimmst ne hochwertige AiO WaKü wenn es aus optischen Gründen sein muss () und ersetz die Lüfter gegn richtig hochwertige.


----------



## Masi9701 (14. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Könnte sein, dass er mit dem EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Platzprobleme bekommt daher der DarkRock3, der vollkommen reicht.
Und so schlecht ist die AiO WaKü nicht und du meinst  eine hochwertige AiO WaKü die wäre ?


----------



## 9Strike (14. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Corpi schrieb:


> So hab hier einen neuen, wie findet ihr den -> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Was sollte ich überarbeiten ?


Naja, geht so.
Investiere bei der SSD mal lieber ein paar Euro mehr: Crucial MX300 275GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (hält länger, ist schneller)
Das Mainboard ist naja, ein schlechter Kompromiss. Ich hab den Fragenkatalog eigentlich nicht gemacht weil mir langweilig ist und ich 10x das gleiche schreiben will, aber gut: Willst du übertakten? Wie viel? Wie gut kennst du dich damit aus? (Ich vermute nämlich nicht gut genug, dass es sich lohnen würde)
Der Kühler ist für (sinnvolles) OC einfach zu schwach. Nimm da ein Brocken 2, bzw. würde bei dir vermutlich auch ein Brocken Eco reichen.
Wenn du RAM für ~95€ nimmst, dann bitte diesen: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GVGB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bei der GraKa würde ich dir ein leiseres Modell empfehlen, aber wenn du dich im 250€ Bereich aufhalten willst dann eher die hier: PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Red Dragon, 8GB GDDR5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Generell würde ich dir eher vom 6600K + Z170 abraten. Investier lieber etwas mehr in andere Komponenten, davon hast du am Ende (mMn) mehr. Ich z. B. ärgere mich heute noch, dass ich vor 3 Jahren an den falschen Stellen gespart habe. Die CPU Leistung brauchen die meisten nicht, aber ob du sie brauchst kann ich dir erst sagen, wenn du mir sagst, was du für Spiele spielst -> Fragenkatalog

*Eigentlich ist der Thread nicht für Beratungsgespräche gedacht. Macht einen eigenen Thread auf UND folgt wenigsten der Anleitung, wenn ihr schon die Beispiele und den FAQ zum größten Teil ignoriert!*
(Ist jetzt kein Problem, aber hier lesen sich es halt nur 3-4 User durch, bei einem neuen Thread sind es wesentlich mehr, also bekommt ihr mehr Erfahrung und Eindrücke/Möglichkeiten. Ich will den anderen Usern nur etwas Arbeit abnehmen, damit sie nicht jedes Mal von null anfangen müssen.)




Masi9701 schrieb:


> Könnte sein, dass er mit dem EKL Alpenföhn Olymp Platzprobleme bekommt daher der DarkRock3, der vollkommen reicht.
> Und so schlecht ist die AiO WaKü nicht und du meinst  eine hochwertige AiO WaKü die wäre ?


Be Quiet Silent Loop z. B. ist sehr leise. Kostet aber auch.


----------



## 9Strike (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

So, Haswell ist raus. Die Komponenten waren kaum noch verfügbar, vor allem der DDR3 RAM wurde teuer, dadurch ist Skylake günstiger.
Das ist aber nicht die einzige Änderung: Die Sapphire RX 470 8Gb hat als Option Einzug in die 700€ und 800€ Konfigs gefunden.
Die Standard-GraKa für die 900€ und 1000€ Karte wird nun die Powercolor RX 480 Red Dragon, die anderen bleiben als Option.
Die Standard-GraKa für die 1070 und 1080 wird nun die Palit GameRock.
Zu den 1070ern darf sich jetzt auch die Palit Jetstream gesellen, die EVGA SC Black Edition ist rausgeflogen.

Das waren die wichtigsten Änderungen, hab hier und da noch ein Case o. ä. getauscht aber im Grund nichts wichtiges.
Weiß jemand was im Moment mit den RAM Preisen los ist? Ist da ein Werk o. ä. abgebrannt?
Der 2133MHz RAM ist ja mal so teuer geworden:
G.Skill Value 4 DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2133C15D-16GNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland vs Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (<10€ Preisunterschied bei Mindfactory)

Hauptpost wurde auch mal wieder aktualisiert.


----------



## Stuart0610 (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Guck mal hier: DRAM-Preise ziehen an: DDR4 und DDR3 werden wieder teurer


----------



## 9Strike (19. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Guck mal hier: DRAM-Preise ziehen an: DDR4 und DDR3 werden wieder teurer


Danke


----------



## Sixe44 (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*

Ich schaue hier gerade das erste Mal intensiver rein und sehe, dass du selbst bei einem 1500€-Budget einen i5 als Option anbietest und bei einem 1000€+ Budget ausschließlich den i5 empfiehlst. 

Hat das einen Grund? 
Trifft bei mir auf absolutes Unverständnis, spätestens ab 1200€ gehört meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach ein i7 rein.

EDIT: Nur mal quick&dirty: 

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## chischko (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*



Sixe44 schrieb:


> Ich schaue hier gerade das Erste mal intensiver rein und sehe, dass du selbst bei einem 1500€-Budget einen i5 als Option anbietest und bei einem 1000€+ Budget ausschließlich den i5 empfiehlst.
> 
> Hat das einen Grund?
> Trifft bei mir auf absolutes Unverständnis, spätestens ab 1200€ gehört meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach ein i7 rein.


Unsinn! Die hier gemachten Vorschläge sind Gaming PCs und dabei soll eine ausgewogene Qualität für das beste Gaming Erlebnis an erster Stelle stehen. Eine starke GPU ist hier klar der Fokus und auch die Qualität der anderen relevanten Bauteile (RAM, MB, PSU etc.). Die aller wenigsten Spiele sind CPU limitiert und deswegen sie die hier gemachten Vorschläge auch für den Großteil der Interessenten gut geeignet. Die Mehrheit spielt ja doch die Titel wie GTA5, TW3, BF, COD etc. 
Wer z.B. sehr CPU lastige Spiele (MMORPG, Dota o.Ä.) spielt kann ja eine stärkere CPU rein pflanzen bzw. eine günstigere Konfig nehmen und diese modifizieren gem. seinen individuellen Anforderungen (und auch in einem eigenen Thread, wo solche Individualität auch abgefragt werden.
Deshalb macht es keinen Sinn bei einem noch relativ knappen Budget einfach pauschal einen teuren i7 rein zu pflanzen, wenn es eigentlich für den Hauptanteil der Nutzer eben noch überhaupt nicht nötig ist.

Und BTW: Diese PSU () (und SSD...ernsthaft: Wieso ne BX200 in diesem Preisbereich???) zu empfehlen disqualifiziert ohnehin schon einmal von Vornherein und Du solltest dein "Wissen" für Dich behalten und nicht das was hier durch jahrelange Erfahrung und Feintuning der Community erstellt wurde und mühevoll von 9Strike (und Schnuetz1) zusammengetragen wurde kritisieren.


----------



## flotus1 (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Dafür enthält diese Zusammenstellung einige Dinge die bei vielen hier auf Unverständnis stoßen werden (Netzteil, SSD). Man kann es eben nicht allen recht machen mit einer *Beispiel*zusammenstellung. Außerdem ist das Budget deutlich überschritten.


----------



## Sixe44 (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*



chischko schrieb:


> Und BTW: Diese PSU () (und SSD...ernsthaft: Wieso ne BX200 in diesem Preisbereich???) zu empfehlen disqualifiziert ohnehin schon einmal von Vornherein und Du solltest dein "Wissen" für Dich behalten und nicht das was hier durch jahrelange Erfahrung und Feintuning der Community erstellt wurde und mühevoll von 9Strike (und Flotus) zusammengetragen wurde kritisieren.





Sixe44 schrieb:


> EDIT: Nur mal *quick&dirty*:


Ich wüsste nicht, was an der PSU verkehrt wäre. Bei der BX hast du recht, da habe ich mich verguckt.
EDIT: Jup, jetzt weiß ichs: ich meinte das E10-400W. Quick&dirty lass ich das nächste mal wohl bleiben - ändert beides aber wenig am Gesamtpreis meiner Config.



Sixe44 schrieb:


> unmaßgeblichen Meinung


Wie dort bereits erwähnt, ich bin absolut kein Vollblutprofi. Finde deine Antwort aber recht respektlos, nur weil ich kritisch nachfrage.

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema:
Du magst recht haben, allerdings sehe ich nicht, in einen !! 1500€ !! PC einen !!i5!! einzubauen (oder auch nur zu empfehlen) - Grafikpower-Argument hin oder her, auch in meiner Konfig ist eine GTX1070 UND ein i7, für weniger als 1500€. 
Das Argument "Fokus auf Gaming" gilt insofern nicht, als dass immer mehr Spiele mehr als 4 Kerne akzeptieren, und das wird wohl in Zukunft auch nicht weniger werden. Damit ist der i7 für die Zukunft definitiv die bessere Wahl und würde bei gleichem Preis des System den i5 in 2-3 Jahren ziemlich stehen lassen.


----------



## 9Strike (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wie schon geschrieben, handelt es sich um Beispiele. Das hier ist nicht dafür da, dass man das einfach blind eintüten kann. Wenn jemand z. B. nur Spiele wie BF1, Arma 3 etc spielt, wäre 1000€ aufgrund der stärkeren CPU empfehlenswerter als die 1100€ Konfig. Das gleiche Spiel geht auch andersrum: Spielt jemand nur Spiele wie TW3, ROTTR etc, ist 1000€ nicht unbedingt die bessere Wahl als die 900€ Konfig. Da würde dann eher in ein besseres Case, eine größere SSD o. ä. investieren.
Deine Konfig ist nicht wirklich gut. Zum einem das Case, ich hab es selbst, die Lüfter sind sehr laut, auch wenn es recht schick ist. Das DS3 ist für den gleichen Preis deutlich leiser.
Wenn kein Sichtfenster da ist, würde ich auch eher den Brocken 2 PCGH nehmen. Der Thermalright ist nur für Window-User drin, da ich den wesentlich hübscher finde und auch sehr gut kühlt (aber eben nicht ganz so leise wie der Brocken 2 PCGH).
Die BX200 ist quatsch. Die MX300 kostet keine 5€ mehr und ist schneller, hat mehr Speicher und hält dank 3D-NAND länger.
Das NT ist zwar von der Größenklasse richtig, aber von der Qualität her nicht. Das Vengeance oder G450M ist empfehlenswerter.
Das MB hat kein USB 3.1, ein wesentliches Feature von Skylake. Wieso nicht das Gigabyte HD3P?
Der RAM ist zu teuer. Gibt 3000MHz RAM schon für ein paar Euro mehr. Also entweder 2133MHz RAM für 5€ weniger oder 3000MHz RAM.
Die Gigabyte gehört zu den lauteren 1070ern, und ist nicht mal billiger als die leisen von Palit / Gainward / EVGA.

Nix mit quick und dirty, ohne Begründung wird hier nichts geändert. Wenn du den FAQ gelesen hättest, hätten ich mir diesen Text sparen können. Am besten holst du das mal nach


----------



## Sixe44 (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Okay, okay, meine Konfig war nicht der Hit. Wir sind uns offensichtlich aber alle einig, dass man bessere Komponenten für das gleiche Geld kriegt - sprich den i7 und die 1070 beibehalten kann und den Preis von 1200€ kaum sprengt.

Warum also den i5? Eine Eignungs-Bewertung ist auch nur eine Momentaufnahme. Ihr sagt "der Reicht" - was ich meine ist "der Reicht *momentan*" und sehe beim i7 einfach größere Chancen für die Zukunft zu gleichen Preisen.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will hier niemanden angreifen (und schon gar nicht angegriffen werden). Ich will was dazulernen und war einfach ziemlich überrascht, weil das so gar nicht meinem Welt(PC)-Bild entsprochen hat. Ich dachte, es lohnt sich mehr, an einem Case oder dem MB zu sparen um eine bessere CPU zu kaufen - das Gehäuse kann man halt sehr einfach erneuern, genau wie SSD/HDD/NT etc.


----------



## 9Strike (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Sixe44 schrieb:


> Okay, okay, meine Konfig war nicht der Hit. Wir sind uns offensichtlich aber alle einig, dass man bessere Komponenten für das gleiche Geld kriegt - sprich den i7 und die 1070 beibehalten kann und den Preis von 1200€ kaum sprengt.
> 
> Warum also den i5? Eine Eignungs-Bewertung ist auch nur eine Momentaufnahme. Ihr sagt "der Reicht" - was ich meine ist "der Reicht *momentan*" und sehe beim i7 einfach größere Chancen für die Zukunft zu gleichen Preisen.
> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will hier niemanden angreifen (und schon gar nicht angegriffen werden). Ich will was dazulernen und war einfach ziemlich überrascht, weil das so gar nicht meinem Welt(PC)-Bild entsprochen hat. Ich dachte, es lohnt sich mehr, an einem Case oder dem MB zu sparen um eine bessere CPU zu kaufen - das Gehäuse kann man halt sehr einfach erneuern, genau wie SSD/HDD/NT etc.


Also gut, dann erkläre ich es dir mal.
Also zum einem muss dir klar sein, dass Namen nur Schall und Rauch sind. Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch ein i7 in seinem Laptop, aber der ist trotzdem langsamer als mein i5. Der i7 hat weder mehr Takt, noch mehr Kerne / Threads. Gut, ist ein Laptopchip, hat mit den Desktopchips erstmal wenig zu tun.
Was bedeutet dann i7? Nun, es suggeriert ganz klar "es gibt nicht mehr als i7, also ist es das beste". Und das ist grundsätzlich nicht mal falsch. Und dummerweise lässt sich das wesentlich leichter merken als die sich dauernd  ändernden Namen von GPUs (v. a. in den letzten Jahren bei AMD).
Ein i7 6700K ist prinzipiell erstmal das gleiche wie ein i5 6600K. Allerdings bekommt der i7 jetzt noch etwas mehr Cache (für uns spielt das aber erstmal kaum eine Rolle), etwas mehr Takt (da sich beide Prozessor aber in die gleichen Regionen übertakten lassen ist das nicht wichtig) und Hyper-Threading.
Klingt cool, aber was steckt dahinter? HT ist quasi Intels Markenname für SMT (Simultaneous Multi Threading), was bedeutet, dass jeder Kern zwei Aufgaben gleichzeitig ausführen kann.
Wie wirkt sich HT auf die Performance aus? Das kommt ganz auf die Art der Beanspruchung drauf an. Viele professionelle Programme für Videoschnitt, CAD o. ä. können sehr gut von HT profitieren. In Videospielen sah es lange Zeit anders aus. Vor einiger Zeit (mehrere Jahre, wann genau weiß ich nicht) hat PCGH mal einen Test gemacht. Dort kam heraus, dass HT in Spielen eher blockiert statt hilft (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel). Bei einem i5 und einem i7 mit gleichem Takt wär der i5 also schneller. Gut, das ist schon lange her, und der Unterschied ist minimal. Der Grund dafür war, dass Spiele-Entwickler damals kaum mehrere Kerne ansprechen konnten. Das hat sich inzwischen glücklicherweise geändert. Performance-Verluste treten eigentlich nicht mehr auf, in manchen Spielen (z. B. BF1) kann man sogar deutliche Performance-Gewinne erzielen.
Aber in den meisten modernen Spielen limitiert die GPU. Was bringt dir ein i7, wenn du in Fallout trotzdem Details reduzieren musst, um flüssig spielen zu können. Die fps kommen von der GPU. Nur, wenn die GPU von der CPU kein Input bekommt geht das natürlich nicht. Aber guck dir mal TW3 (Open World RPG)an: selbst ein Athlon X4 für 60€ kann mit einer RX 470 betrieben werden. Wer so Spiele spielt profitiert nicht von einem i7, auch nicht in 5 Jahren. Klar, wer BF spielt, der profitiert stark von einem i7. Dort sind die Anforderungen aber auch anders. Und das ist etwas, was ich hier nicht tun kann: Für jeden Spielertyp eine Konfig hier reinstellen. Das geht nicht. Das Beispiele, die eine gute Basis bilden. Hier geht auch um Komponenten wie NT, SSD, Case etc, weil genau so etwas oft komplett wahllos rausgesucht wird. Dann geht eine Zusammenstellung 10x schneller. Lies dir meinen letzten Post durch. Ich hab das jz einmal für dich gemacht, aber stell ich dir vor, ich müsste das in jeden Thread machen. Es würde verdammt viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.

Eine Frage vllt noch an die Community: Hab ibr ne Idee, wie man die 7. Frage ("Wie viel Speicherplatz wird benötigt") sinnvoll umformulieren kann? Viele denken, dass ich damit den Arbeitsspeicher meine.


----------



## DjTomCat (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



9Strike schrieb:


> Eine Frage vllt noch an die Community: Hab ibr ne Idee, wie man die 7. Frage ("Wie viel Speicherplatz wird benötigt") sinnvoll umformulieren kann? Viele denken, dass ich damit den Arbeitsspeicher meine.



Vielleicht könnte mein die Frage so Formulieren " Wie groß soll die Festplattenkapazität sein"


----------



## flotus1 (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, Festplatte) wird benötigt?


----------



## 9Strike (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



DjTomCat schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte mein die Frage so Formulieren " Wie groß soll die Festplattenkapazität sein"


Ist ein guter Vorschlag 
Stiftet aber vllt etwas Verwirrung weil die SSD ja an sich keine "Hard Drive" ist. Trotzdem danke.



flotus1 schrieb:


> 7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, Festplatte) wird benötigt?


Werde ich so übernehmen


----------



## chischko (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



flotus1 schrieb:


> 7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, Festplatte) wird benötigt?


Finde ich gut! Das wäre vom Wording eine weitgehende Anpassung an diesen Standard Fragenkatalog:


> 7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?



[Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung - PC zusammenstellen


----------



## 9Strike (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ist ja an sich nicht schlimm. Die Frage, ob eine SSD benötigt wird erübrigt sich bei den SSD-Preisen heutzutage. Eine Empfehlung für einen PC ohne SSD gibt es von mir nicht.
Ich mag nur die Wortwahl aus dem Standard Fragenkatalog nicht so, deswegen habe ich alle mal umformuliert, inhaltlich sollen sie kompatibel sein.


----------



## chischko (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich glaub ich muss mal den Bookmark ersetzen: diesen durch diesen!


----------



## 9Strike (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



chischko schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss mal den Bookmark ersetzen: diesen durch diesen!



Wir hatten ja eigentlich schon die Diskussion, die Fragen neutraler zu formulieren, aber daraus wurde ja leider nichts.


----------



## flotus1 (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich unterstütze es dennoch voll und ganz. Der "leetspeak" oder wie auch immer man den Tonfall der Originalfragen nennen will hat sicherlich viele verwirrt.


----------



## FlorianKl (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wieso finde ich den Fragebogen erst jetzt? 
Werde ich ab jetzt anstelle des alten verlinken.

Eine Anregung hätte ich noch, und zwar geht es um das Laufwerk. Viele brauchen ja inzwischen keins mehr, vielleicht könnte man das irgendwo mit einfließen lassen. Dann könnte ich mir das ewige Nachfragen und Verlinken von optionalen Laufwerken sparen


----------



## 9Strike (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich werde gleich auch mal eine Umfrage wie von soth vorgeschlagen machen, die Fragen neutral zu formulieren. Wenn ich rausgefunden habe, wie das geht 

Mit den Laufwerken meinst du, ob ein ODD benötigt wird soll in den Fragenkatalog? Klingt sinnvoll.

Was haltet ihr davon?
7.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* (SSD, Festplatte) wird benötigt? Wird ein optisches Laufwerk benötigt (DVD oder Bluray)?


----------



## FlorianKl (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ja genau, hätte ich präziser formulieren sollen. Wenn das eine Frage ist, die zu sehr ins Detail geht kann ich das aber auch nachvollziehen. Mir ist es nur aufgefallen, deswegen wollte ich das mal einbringen.


----------



## 9Strike (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

So, hier ist die Umfrage, die sich soth gewünscht hat: Neuformulierung des Standard-Fragenkatalogs


----------



## mc_arthur (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage bzgl. der Beispielzusammenstellungen, ohne dafür ein separates Thema zu erstellen:

1.
In den Beispielzusammenstellungen taucht folgende Kombination auf:

CPU-Kühler:  EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition und
Arbeitsspeicher: G.SKills RipJaws V DDR4-3200 CL 16 Dual Kit
Mainboard: ASRock Z170 Extreme 4

Darf man also entsprechend der Beispielzusammenstellung davon ausgehen, dass dieser durchaus sehr monströs aussehende RAM-Kühler unter/neben dem CPU-Kühler Platz findet?

2.
Es werden abwechselnd als Arbeitsspeicher  vorgeschlagen:

G.Skill 16 GB Kit RipJaws V  DDR4-3200
Corsair Vengeance LPX Kit 16GB DDR4-3000.

Beide sind quasi preisgleich.

Der erste hat eine höhere Taktung, aber auch höhere Latenzen. Der zweite hat dafür zusätzlich XMP, was ich beim ersten nicht erkenne. Inwiefern  haben diese Unterschiede irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf die Beispielzusammenstellungen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## 9Strike (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Das dürfte vermutlich stimmen, sollte aber keine Absicht sein. Die Corsair sollten drin sein, aber dann hab ich es wohl vergessen überall zu ändern (die RAM Preise sind mal explodiert, seit dem hab ich mich nicht mehr richtig damit beschäftigt). Die 200 MHz oder XMP reisen es jetzt nicht raus, die Höhe und der Preis sind die entscheidenden Faktoren.
Danke für den Hinweis, ich werde es morgen editieren.


----------



## 9Strike (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

So, ich hab meine Listen mal überarbeitet. Werde auch gleich noch ein Hinweis setzen, dass gerade RAM schnell im Preis steigt / fällt, und man immer Fall für Fall gucken muss.
Ansonsten hat sich nicht so viel geändert. Noch Gehäuse getauscht (Cooler Master N300 wurde durch das Sharkoon S25-V ersetzt; Bitfenix Nova und Cornmade sind rausgeflogen, da reicht auch das Zahlman T5), ein optional bessere B150-MB als H110 Alternative, das RX 470 4GB Custom getauscht und das war glaube ich dann alles.


----------



## Hardy42 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ahoi,

ich wollte mein Rechner die Graka austauschen und halt fragen ob das so ok ist.

1) wollte halt so ~400€ ausgeben (Richtung GTX1070)

2) an Rechner alles soweit vorhanden.

3) Ja

4)Xigmatek Gaia AMD und Intel 754, 939, 940, AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+, 775, 1156, 155, 1366
8GB (2x 4096MB) Corsair Vengeance LP Blue DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit
530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze
ASRock B75 Pro3 Intel B75 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
120x120x25 Scythe Kaze-Jyuni SY1225SL12M 1200U/m 24dB(A) Schwarz
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 7.200U/min 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 1xDVI/1xHDMI/2xminiDP (Retail)
Intel Core i5 3470 4x 3.20GHz So.1155 BOX
Bitfenix Shinobi
Irgendein dvd laufwerk
ach und Win10

5)LG IPS235P 1080p 23"

6)Spiele Größtenteils Fallout 4, XCOM2, GTA V, LoL, Skyrim, Civ 6 

7)Hab jetzt momentan 1TB eingebaut aber noch extern 3TB zur Verfügung 

8)Übertakten ist nicht so meins

9)Wünsche fallen mir nicht ein.

Ich hoffe alles zufriedenstellend beantwortet.

MfG Ben


----------



## 9Strike (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ja, kann man machen. Aber warte mal bis morgen, da gibt es neue Infos zu Vegia. Vielleicht fallen dann auch die Preise etwas.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wobei eine 1070 und das L8 jetzt keine tolle Kombination sind...


----------



## 9Strike (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wobei eine 1070 und das L8 jetzt keine tolle Kombination sind...


Ein L8 ist nie eine gute Idee, besonders nicht seit dem GPUs boosten. Aber man kann es schon machen. Ich würde das NT nur halt dann mal demnächst tauschen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Dann kann man es doch gleich jetzt tauschen, spart Versandkosten


----------



## Hardy42 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Was ist denn mit den L8?


----------



## 9Strike (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Gruppe NT. Guck mal in den FAQ zum Thema NTs, da ist ein Post verlinkt, der das Problem erklärt.


----------



## Hardy42 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Okay hab ich verstanden. 
als Netzteil dann zum Beispiel:

400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular 80+ Gold


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

@Hardy42

Wenn es bis jetzt deine 7970 befeuern konnte, wird es eine GTX1070 auch locker schaffen.

Ist ja nicht so, als wenn die 7970 nicht boosten würde 

Ist aber schon richtig, ein Straight Power 10 wäre viiiel besser, sozusagen optimal.

Das 400 Watt Modell reicht auch ganz locker.

Das Elend ist zwar nur ein Luxusproblemchen, aaaber : 

Mit ein paar von diesen "Sleeved Power Cables" bräuchtest Du beim teilmodularen Straight Power 10 CM 500 Watt die fetten Kabelbäume für HDD/SSD/DVD nicht anschliessen.

be quiet! Sleeved Power Cable CS-3310, 1x SATA, 300mm
be quiet! Sleeved Power Cable CS-6610, 1x SATA, 600mm

Dadurch hättest Du nur noch sehr wenig Kabelgedöns im Rechner,  und ein modulares Netzteil wird dadurch erst so richtig sinnvoll 

300mm für HDD/SSD, 600mm für den DVD-Brenner (falls vorhanden).

Eigentlich gehört deine Anfrage ja in die Kaufberatung, aber wenn Kumpel 9Strike dir schon antwortet.... 

Und willkommen im besten Forum ever


----------



## Schnuetz1 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Auch wenn Kaby Lake, Zen und Vega vor der Tür steht, werden die "alten" Konfigs nochmal aktualisiert.
Kaby Lake-Konfigs werden bald kommen, lasst mir da noch ein paar Tage Zeit. 

450€ AMD A10 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
550€ i3 RX460 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
650€ i5 RX460 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
700€ i5 RX 460 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
750€ i5 RX 470 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
http://geizhals.eu/?cat=WL-699011
http://geizhals.eu/?cat=WL-713253
http://geizhals.eu/?cat=WL-691019
http://geizhals.eu/?cat=WL-683498
http://geizhals.eu/?cat=WL-683499
http://geizhals.eu/?cat=WL-630217
http://geizhals.eu/?cat=WL-694556


----------



## 9Strike (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

So, die ersten Kaby Lake Konfigs sind da. Sie ersetzen den i3 6100 mit H110 Board durch einen Pentium G4560 mit B250 Board.

Die neuen Pentiums haben HT, der einzige Unterschied ist, dass ein AVX fehlt. Braucht man aber nur beim Videoschnitt:
Kaby Lake boxed ab 4 Threads
Vergleich i3 vs Pentium

Der i3 6100 ist zwar noch 200 MHz schneller, aber dafür auch mit B150 Board teurer.
Mein Plan für die "Zukunft": der G4560 kommt mit H110 Nachfolger in die 400€ Konfig, der G4620 mit B250 Board in die 500€/600€ Konfig. Die Preise für die MBs werden sicher noch fallen (derzeit fehlen auch vor allem noch günstigere Modelle).
Bei anderen Preisbereichen sind mir die MBs / CPUs noch zu teuer, dass sich ein Wechsel lohnen würde.


----------



## 9Strike (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Kaby Lake steht vor der Tür, und ich hab schon mal ein paar Unterbauten gemacht:


*Preis*
 | 
*CPU*
 | 
*RAM*
 | 
*Sonstiges*
~210€
 | 2C/4T, 3.5GHz, kein AVX | 8GB, 2400MHz | -
~270€
 | 2C/4T, 3.9GHz | 8GB, 2400MHz | -
~330€
 | 4C/4T, 3GHz, Boost 3.5GHz | 8GB, 2400MHz | -
~370€
 | 4C/4T, 3GHz, Boost 3.5GHz | 16GB, 2400MHz | -
~420€
 | 4C/4T, 3.4GHz, Boost 3.8GHz | 16GB, 2400MHz | Mit CPU-Kühler
~550€
 | 4C/4T, 3.8GHz, Boost 4.2GHz | 16GB, 3000MHz | Mit CPU-Kühler, USB 3.1 Gen 2, OC-tauglich, alternativer Kühler nicht ganz so leise dafür leistungsstärker
~660€
 | 4C/8T, 4.2GHz, Boost 4.5GHz | 16GB, 3000MHz | Mit CPU-Kühler, USB 3.1 Gen 2, OC-tauglich, alternativer Kühler nicht ganz so leise dafür leistungsstärker
~730€
 | 4C/8T, 4.2GHz, Boost 4.5GHz | 16GB, 3000MHz | Mit CPU-Kühler, USB 3.1 Gen 2, OC-tauglich, 10 CPU-Phasen, 2x M.2
Was haltet ihr davon? H270 fällt raus, da B250 mit 12 PCIe 3.0 Lanes eigentlich genug hat. Noch dazu fehlen einfach so Mainboards wie das Pro4S, leider auch bei B250. Weiß jemand wie es mit einem H210 oder so aussieht? Gab es da was von Intel?
Ich hab mir mit Schnutz1 überlegt, ob wir nicht statt den ganzen kompletten Konfigs (die wirklich viel Arbeit zum pflegen sind), einfach "Kits" machen. Eine Konfig besteht dann aus verschiedenen Kits. Also ein CPU-MB-RAM-Kühler-Kit, ein GraKa-Kit (also eig nur ne Liste mit alternativen Modellen), ein Case-NT-Kit und nicht zuletzt ein Speicher-Kit. Zum einen lässt sich das ganze Leichter pflegen. Ich muss nicht in allen Konfigs ein Case / GraKa tauschen, sondern nur in einer. Gut, beim RAM werde ich wohl nie drum rum kommen. Aber es ist mMn nach auch einfacher, wenn man individuell auf die Anforderungen achten muss. So kann man etwa ganz leicht zwischen einem Multiplayer und Singleplayer PC unterscheiden, ohne Konfigänderung auf den Speicherplatz-Wünsch eingehen oder einfacher auf Design-Anforderungen bei Cases eingehen. Deswegen würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr da kurz eure Meinung dazu sagt.


----------



## Stuart0610 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich finde die Idee ganz gut, aber was sind Singleplayer und Multiplayer PCs?


----------



## 9Strike (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Starke GPU = Singleplayer, starke CPU = Multiplayer


----------



## Merrel (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Update für die 350€ Steambox? Bestellung aus einer Hand ist dann schöner wie ich finde 

APU: AMD A10 Series A10-7800 4x 3.50GHz So.FM2+ BOX
SSD: 240GB SanDisk Ultra II 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s
RAM: 8483828 - 8GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2400 DIMM CL11
PSU: 300 Watt be quiet! SFX Power 2 Non-Modular 80+
Mobo: 8615687 - ASRock FM2A68M-HD+ AMD A68H So.FM2+
Case: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...01-Desktop-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_1011196.html

350,25€


----------



## 9Strike (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ich hab die Woche leider keine Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen, sry.
Ich kann mal gucken, aber ich vermute ich werde die Konfig erst mit den AM4 APUs ändern.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Meine Konfigs sind vorrübergehend nicht erreichbar bzw zum Teil leer.
Spätestens morgen poste ich hier die neuen. 

Ich bitte um Verständnis, aber ich baue sie gerade alle um.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

So, neue Konfigs im Preisbereich von 450 bis 1700€. 

Alles ist jetzt auf Kaby Lake umgestellt, je nach dem was sich preislich in der nächsten Zeit tut, werden die Konfigs zum Teil noch überarbeitet.
Auch überlege ich, ein paar optisch ansprechendere Konfigs in verschiedenen Farben zu machen.

Meistens habe ich die HDD als Option gemacht und erstmal nur eine SSD verwendet. 
Die SSD ist in er Regel aber immer mit 0x als Option drin.

450€ - Pentium RX460 2GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
500€ - Pentium RX460 4GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
600€ - Pentium GTX1050Ti Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
600€ - i5 RX460 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
700€ - i5 RX470 4GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
800€ - i5 RX470 8GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
900€ - i5 RX480/GTX1060 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1100€ - i5k RX480/GTX1060 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1100€ - i5 GTX1070 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1200€ - i7 GTX1070 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1300€ - i5k GTX1070 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1400€ - i7k GTX1070 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1700€ - i7k GTX1080 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 9Strike (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Merrel schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Update für die 350€ Steambox? Bestellung aus einer Hand ist dann schöner wie ich finde


Das Case ist leider nicht mehr lieferbar, aber es gefällt mir schon besser als das, was im Moment drin ist. Im Moment habe ich leider aber auch nicht so viel Zeit, dass ich das jetzt neu konfigurieren kann. Ich hoffe Bristol Ridge kommt mit Zen dann relativ zügig auch auf den Desktop, deswegen werde ich jetzt nicht nochmal APUs, MBs und RAM für den alten FM2+ Sockel raussuchen. Beim Case habe ich vllt mal Zeit zu gucken, im Moment aber eher nicht.




Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> So, neue Konfigs im Preisbereich von 450 bis 1700€.


Top, hab sie reingemacht. Meine Kits gurken noch etwas vor sich hin, hab zum Teil schon MBs ausgetauscht, aber die ganzen Preisschwankungen sind mir im Moment zu Zeitaufwendig.
Wenn sich das Ganze in 1-2 Wochen hoffentlich beruhigt hat, wird dann alles ausgetauscht (falls das vor Zen noch passiert, was ich mir wünschen würde). Hoffentlich normalisieren sich bis dahin auch die RAM-Preise, denn eigentlich finde ich sollte 2400MHz RAM jetzt schon langsam Standard werden.
Im gleichen Schritt werde ich auch noch die HDDs rausmachen und dafür größere SSDs rein. Ebenfalls werde ich dann auch die Kits fertig machen, die kommen dann in einen extra Thread in Form von Tabellen, wie ich es schon bei den Kaby Lake Kits gemacht habe.


----------



## 9Strike (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Konfigs sind jetzt mit Kaby Lake. Aber besonders gut gefallen sie mir nicht, vor allem das 1000€ System (60€ zu teuer), aber ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich bei den meisten Konfigs einfach Kaby Lake draufgeklatscht habe.
Das Bitfenix Whisper ist als optionales NT dazugekommen, die Radeon Customs wurden etwas überarbeitet und die Festplatten entfernt.
Ich werde mich nochmal hinsetzen und das ganze verbessern, aber im Moment habe ich kaum Zeit. Hoffentlich habe ich die wieder, wenn Zen rauskommt


----------



## 9Strike (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Hab die Konfigs mal wieder etwas überarbeitet. Das L10 ist dazugekommen und hat das Vengeance & G450M ersetzt, die Pascal Customs wurden entfernt (nur noch eins), die Beschreibungen aktualisiert und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert. Der Ram ist weiterhin ein Platzhalter, falls jemand die Konfigs in Empfehlungen benutzen will. 16 Gb 2133 MHz gibt es fast 10€ günstiger, aber dieses permanente Kit wechseln ist mir zu blöd. Die Preise ändern sich gefühlt sowie so jeden Tag.

Absolut nicht zu gebrauchen sind im Moment leider die ganzen Mini-Systeme unter 400€. AMD bringt Bristol Ridge (noch) nicht auf den Desktop und Intel bringt kein H210, was alles etwas unpraktisch ist. Das wird sich leider auch erstmal nicht so schnell ändern, aber jetzt heißt es erstmal auf Zen abwarten.
Dann kommen auch die Kits von mir wieder.


----------



## Merrel (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Mal eine kurze Anfrage. Wäre es möglich ein Office PC mit M.2 SSD in die Liste mit aufzunehmen welcher mit einem Pentium (HT) ausgestattet ist? 

Auch interessant wäre ein kleiner Photoshop PC welcher welche zusätzlich noch ne Grafikkarte hat.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Wozu die M.2?


----------



## 9Strike (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Merrel schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Anfrage. Wäre es möglich ein Office PC mit M.2 SSD in die Liste mit aufzunehmen welcher mit einem Pentium (HT) ausgestattet ist?
> 
> Auch interessant wäre ein kleiner Photoshop PC welcher welche zusätzlich noch ne Grafikkarte hat.



Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht so recht vorstellen, dass es da eine große Nachfrage gibt. Das meiste dürfte dann doch sehr speziell sein, gerade wenns ums Fotoeditieren geht.


----------



## Merrel (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Weil ne gute M.2 ziemlich schnell ist


----------



## chischko (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Merrel schrieb:


> Weil ne gute M.2 ziemlich schnell ist


Und in der Praxis merkste den Unterschied zu ner Standard SSD mal sowas von überhaupt nicht v.A. im Officebereich außer du lädst mehrfach täglich >200Gb hin und her.... dann evtl. Sonst nutzt Dir das einfach nix und wird auch so schnell nicht seinen Weg in die Standard Konfigs finden, die sich ja an ein möglichst breites Publikum und nihct Speziialistenanwender richten sollen. Für spezielle/individuelle Konfigs wird ohnehin ein eigener Thread meistens aufgemacht und die hier aufgefühgrten Konfigs sind ne Art "Fundament" auf das man mal aufbauen kann und von dort aus individualisieren.


----------



## Humpel69 (1. März 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*

Hallo,
vor 2 Jahren war dieses Forum so nett mir einen PC für ca. 1000 Euro zusammen zu stellen. Leider konnte ich damals aus privaten 
Gründen doch nicht zuschlagen. Aber jetzt ist es soweit.
Ich habe mir jetzt das 900 € Beispiel genommen. Mein Warenkorb sieht nun so aus. Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Ich hoffe es ist aufrufbar.
Meine Frage. Soll ich da noch etwas ändern? Der Preis sollte in etwa so bleiben 
Und: Lohnt es sich noch zu warten, da Ryzen gerade veröffentlich wurde, zwecks Preissenkungen?

Gruß Humpel


----------



## 9Strike (1. März 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Also eigentlich eigenen Thread aufmachen. Hab kein Problem, wenn du hier ein Link zum Thread postest, aber hier lesen das halt nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Usern.
Fragenkatalog nicht vergessen. Wie sieht es mit Lautstärke aus? Die Gehäuselüfter übertönen das E10, so dass du auch ein L10 nehmen könntest.
Der RAM ist ein Platzhalter, findest günstigere. Anleitung lesen 
Ryzen kann sich lohnen. Mehr Infos, wenn du einen eigenen Thread aufmachst.


----------



## Humpel69 (1. März 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*

Ok. Habe verstanden. Aber leider fehlt bei mir der Button neuen Artikel erstellen. Ich bin mit Foren nicht so vertraut. Wie stelle ich das an?
Muss ich vielleicht ein Abo abschließen um ein Thema zu erstellen?


----------



## chischko (1. März 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen*



Humpel69 schrieb:


> Ok. Habe verstanden. Aber leider fehlt bei mir der Button neuen Artikel erstellen. Ich bin mit Foren nicht so vertraut. Wie stelle ich das an?
> Muss ich vielleicht ein Abo abschließen um ein Thema zu erstellen?



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95 hier klicken und dann oben links auf "Thema erstellen" klicken: Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## 9Strike (4. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

So, hatte endlich mal wieder Zeit den Thread zu aktualisieren, die Listen habe ich eigentlich immer aktuell gehalten.
Dank Ryzen kam die 2k raus. Dafür darf die 1080 Ti rein, aber da heißt es erstmal auf die Tests der Customs warten.
Die Preise haben sich auch etwas verändert, aber das lässt sich leider nicht so leicht fixen. Aber Ryzen 3 und 5 kommt ja bald, ich hoffe dann gibt es da auch wieder etwas Bewegung.


----------



## LukasGregor (5. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Hast du schon die Ergebnissse der PCGH-Tests gelesen bzgl. single vs. dual ranked DDR4 ?


----------



## 9Strike (5. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Ja, aber leider nicht sehr ausführlich. Hab im Moment recht wenig Zeit wegen Abi und so.
Normalerweise ist dual ranked schneller, oder?
Im Moment ist das Kit meine Empfehlung, weil es von Corsair freigegeben wurde: Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich interpretiere X4M2 als 4 Chips mit je 2GB, oder 4 Chips auf 2 Sticks. Im Endeffekt dürfte das Single-Channel bedeuten. Es ist echt traurig, dass solche Angaben bei Geizhals quasi immer fehlen.


----------



## Merrel (9. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Bei der 400€ PC Konfiguration kann man einfach Geld sparen, 

ASRock H110M-DVS R3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hat für 15 Cent mehr schon das Update drauf was als Service bei MF 8€ kostet.

Bei meisten anderen Konfiguration sollte auch das gleiche gelten. Da könnte man die Ersparnis in eine andere Aufwertung umleiten.


----------



## 9Strike (9. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Auf der Herstellerseite steht das aber anders: ASRock > H110M-DVS R3.0

Ich habs trd mal ausgetauscht, da neuer und gleiche Ausstattung bei gleichem Preis.


----------



## Merrel (9. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Netzteil Alternative beim 400€ PC :Xilence Performance A+ Serie 430W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kanpp 10€ Günstiger mit DC/DC


----------



## 9Strike (9. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Hast du da ne Quelle oder so? Hab von der Xilence Performance Reihe eigentlich nur schlechtes gehört.


----------



## Merrel (9. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Soweit ich weiß gehören die jetzt zum Mutterkonzern von Bequit!, hab ich glaub ich mal bei Hardware Rat mal gehört.

Edit: Es war HardwareDealz:

400â‚¬ Gaming PC - 2017 - Test & Zusammenbauen! - YouTube


----------



## Merrel (9. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

500€ PC Konfiguration -  Vorschlag (Preis absteigend sortiert):

GPU: MSI Radeon RX 470 Armor 4G OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

SSD: Intenso High Performance SSD 240GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CPU: Intel Pentium G4560, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

RAM: G.Skill Value 4 DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2133C15S-8GNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mobo: ASRock H110M-DVS R3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Psu: Xilence Performance A+ Serie 430W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Case: https://geizhals.de/bitfenix-nova-schwarz-bfx-nov-100-kkwsk-rp-a1336871.html

Edit: Dual Fan GPU eingfügt.


----------



## 9Strike (9. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Irgendwie traue ich der Single Fan Karte nicht so - im Prinzip ist es aber egal. RX 570 und Ryzen 3 kommen bald, ich gebe eigentlich eh keine Empfehlungen mehr für die Konfigs. Es ist einfach besser wenn man noch ein bisschen wartet. Deswegen lass ich Konfig erstmal so.


----------



## Merrel (9. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Stimmt schon aber wer jetzt Leistung braucht wird Sie sich kaufen. Die GPU mit dem einen Fan hab ich mal ausgetauscht.


----------



## Merrel (9. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Nur um dich noch mal zu nerven 

400€ PC Vorschlag:

GPU: Gigabyte Radeon RX 460 Windforce OC 4G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CPU: Intel Pentium G4560, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

RAM: G.Skill Value 4 DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2133C15S-8GNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mobo: ASRock H110M-DVS R3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

HDD: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Psu: Xilence Performance A+ Serie 430W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Case: https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-vg5-w-rot-mit-sichtfenster-a1328880.html


----------



## 9Strike (9. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Ich bin kein Freund der günstigen Sharkoon, die sind qualitativ schrecklich. Aber wie schon gesagt - ich warte erstmal auf Ryzen 3.


----------



## Merrel (9. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Wir alle warten auf Ryzen und die  RX 500er  

Und so schlecht sind die jetzt auch nicht. Wer einen günstigen Gaming PC möchte der braucht für sein Geld nun mal Leistung


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (9. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Xilence Performance A+ ist nicht die alte Serie (nur A). Die neue hat DC-DC, ist aber angesichts des Preises natürlich kein Wunder. Quelle hab ich aber leider auch nicht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Die Xilence Performance A&A+ sind für Ihren Preis ganz gut, die Performance C sind nicht so toll. Ich hatte selber ein A+ (und ein A) da und finde sie für ihre jeweiligen Preise voll okay, besser als der Durchschnitt in dem Preisbereich.
[Lesertest] Xilence Performance A+ 730W - massig Leistung für 60 Euro?


----------



## 9Strike (9. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Danke für den Link. Ich mach es dann mal in die günstigen Konfigs. Größere Anpassungen kommen aber wie gehabt erst mit Ryzen 3.


----------



## 9Strike (12. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Folgendes ist geplant:

400€: G4560 + RX 460 2G (bzw. RX 550 / 560 2G)
500€: G4560 + RX 460 4G ("")
600€: G4560 + RX 570 4G ("")
700€: R5 1400 + GTX 1050 Ti [Multiplayer Empfehlung, sonst 700€ Konfig mit 16GB RAM und RX 580 8G]
800€: R5 1400 + RX 570 4G
900€: R5 1400 + RX 580 8G
1050€: R5 1600 + RX 580 8G
1300€: R5 1600 OC + GTX 1070
1400€: R5 1600 OC + GTX 1080
1600€: R7 1700 OC + GTX 1080 / Ti

"Silent" sind die Konfigs erst ab 900€, davor wird kein Wert auf Lautstärke gelegt (NT, Case, Kühler). Ich bin noch am Überlegen, wie ich die Lücke zwischen 1050€ und 1300€ stopfen soll. Vermutlich eine 1600 + 1070. Aber im Moment habe ich nicht so viel Zeit, mich intensiv damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Kamahl1992 (13. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*



9Strike schrieb:


> Folgendes ist geplant:
> 
> 400€: G4560 + RX 460 2G (bzw. RX 550 / 560 2G)
> 500€: G4560 + RX 460 4G ("")
> ...



bei den 1300 Euro Beispiel Build kannst du einen B350 Board verwenden zb den "Asus B350 Prime Plus, der nur 94 Euro kostet und du dabei 70 Euro sparen würdest. Der reicht genug um den R5 1600 auf 3,9 ghz zu übertakten.
bei der Graka kannst du den GTX 1070 KFA EX nehmen, dabei würdest du auch 30 Euro sparen.
Damit wäre der Beispiel Build bei 1200 Euro


----------



## 9Strike (14. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Sind 4 CPU Phasen nicht etwas knapp fürs OC? Ich hab im Moment wegen meinem Abitur recht wenig Zeit, deswegen werde ich mich vermutlich erst danach mal intensiver mit guten P/L Konfigs und OC von Ryzen beschäftigen.


----------



## Stuart0610 (17. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Kurze Frage: kann man nicht durch OC den R5 1600 auf den Niveau eines R5 1600X bringen? Was rechtfertigt dann den Preis zur teuren Version?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Hinfällig.


----------



## 9Strike (17. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Ich hab doch gar kein 1600X drin? Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, aber es könnte sein, dass die ganzen X Varianten mehr Strom ziehen können und dadurch höher takten - aber das weiß ich leider nicht genau. Der Aufpreis lohnt sich idR nicht, siehe CB Datenbank.


----------



## 9Strike (19. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Die R5 Konfigs sind jetzt fertig. Lediglich bei der 700€ Konfig wird sich wohl noch etwas ändern. Entweder kommt eine A320 Board rein oder ein 4 Kerner ohne SMT, dafür die RX 570.
Der RX 500 Refresh ist übrigens auch schon drin. Bei der RX 580 wird es wohl die Nitro+ bleiben, außer die Pulse setzt auf das gleiche Kühlsystem (was ich nicht glaube). Bei der RX 570 bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob es bei der Pulse bleibt. Da fehlen mir im Moment die Tests.
Zum Thema Ryzen und X-Version: Von der Leistung her lohnen sich die X-Versionen nicht (Außnahme: 1700 ohne OC), besser übertakten kann man sie auch nicht. Es wird lediglich von AMD selektiert, aber das dürfte den Aufpreis in den meisten Fällen nicht rechtfertigen.


----------



## AfFelix (26. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Endlich gepinnt  Halleluja


----------



## chischko (26. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*



AfFelix schrieb:


> Endlich gepinnt  Halleluja



Ist doch schon länger gepinnt  Hab damals sämtliche Moderatoren zusammen mit 9Strike und 1-2 anderen (glaube HisN und noch einer) genervt bis sie endlich genervt genug waren und den nervigen Thread genervt angepinnt haben. Etwa bei Post #170 ist diese Diskussion auf Hochtouren und das war Mitte 2016.


----------



## AfFelix (26. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

dann hab ichs auf den Augen xD

ah die gepinnten themen sind auch Chronoligisch sortiert.
Schau nie drauf, somit erklärt sich das


----------



## kmf (27. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Hmm, wenn ich ein bestimmtes Budget zur Verfügung hab und mir völlig egal ist, was ich letztendlich verbaue, bin ich in diesem Thread sehr gut aufgeboben.

Aber ...

ich möchte mir jetzt ein spezielles Ryzen-System zusammen bauen - Preisrahmen ist im Moment noch komplett außen vor. Prozessor ist schon gekauft - es ist ein 1700X. Rechner wird wassergekühlt, aber das soll vorerst mal keine Rolle spielen.
Ich strebe an, die derzeit "vernünftigsten" am Markt verfügbaren Teile zu verbauen, das heißt Infrastruktur mit einem Top Preis/Leistungsverhältnis mit den am wenigsten zu erwartenden Kinderkrankheiten. Außerdem will ich übertakten - so hoch wie's geht... 

Angestrebt wird also eine Top-Beispielskonfig über Motherboard u. Ram - darüber hinaus Bios-Einstellung, Ram-Timings etc. für einen Ryzen-8Kern-Rechner. 

Passt das überhaupt hier rein oder besser neuer Thread?  (wenn nein - Mods bitte entsprechend verschieben)

wenn ja ... dann haut mal rein


----------



## 9Strike (27. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Eigentlich soll man einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Wenn du willst, dass ich dazu was sage, kannst du hier gerne einen Link posten, da ich nicht immer Zeit habe mir die Threads anzugucken.


----------



## chischko (27. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*



kmf schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn ich ein bestimmtes Budget zur Verfügung hab und mir völlig egal ist, was ich letztendlich verbaue, bin ich in diesem Thread sehr gut aufgeboben.
> 
> Aber ...
> 
> ...



Das hat hier nix verloren--> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95 
hier rein und neuen Thread erstellen. Das hier soll Dir nur ne Basiskonfiguration geben.


----------



## 9Strike (28. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

So, ein paar kleine Anpassungen:
Bei den Konfigs für 500€ und 600€ sind jetzt 16GB RAM drin. In beiden Fällen ging dafür das B250 Board drauf und das RX 470 Custom wurde gewechselt. Bei der 500€ Konfig wurde zusätzlich noch das NT und die SSD getauscht.
Die 700€ Konfig hat jetzt eine RX 470, erreicht wurde das durch ein A320 Board (M.2, aber kein USB 3.1 Gen2).

Edit: So, hab auch noch ein bisschen was in den teureren Konfigs rumgeschoben. Ausführlicherer Änderungsbericht und Hauptpost-Überarbeitung kommt morgen.


----------



## 9Strike (29. April 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Also, die 1070 non-OC ist einer 580 OC gewichen. In die kommt übrigens die Asus Strix 580, die ist mit Silent-Bios die leiseste im Test (CB) und ist dabei nicht mal langsamer.

Generell habe ich das Define R5 gegen das Define C getauscht. Ebenso ist die Kombi ASRock X370 K4 mit Mugen 5 PCGH gegen ein Asus X370 Pro mit Thermalright Macho getauscht worden. Um das Problem mit der verklebten Backplate zu umgehen sind die Thermalright AM4 Schrauben mit im Warenkorb, mit denen kann man die Asus-Backplate nutzen.

Die 1450€ Konfig hat jetzt die modulare 500W Variante des E10 statt dem 400W Modell.

Außerdem habe ich alle besonders leisen Konfigs nun mit "Silent" markiert. Leider hab ich wohl irgendwie die FAQ wegeditiert, die kommen aber nach meinem Abi in einen extra Thread, wo generell erklärt wird, welche Komponenten sinnvoll sind und worauf man achten sollte. Da kommen dann auch die Beispielkits rein.


----------



## Merrel (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

ASRock H110M-DVS R3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Funktioniert von Haus aus mit KL


----------



## 9Strike (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*

Hab ich doch drin. KL geht aber trd erst ab P1.10


----------



## Trollherbert (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Unter Mini-ITX Systeme 400€ Steambox Warenkorb bei Geizhals muss der Warenkorb noch mal erstellt werden.


----------



## 9Strike (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Ich weiß, steht auch da:


> Derzeit keine attraktiven Desktop-APUs, vermutlich erst mit Bristol Ridge in Q3.



FM2+ würde ich nicht mehr empfehlen, Intels iGPUs sind aber zu schwach. Also müssen wir wohl warten, bis es die ersten APU für AM4 gibt, leider.


----------



## Trollherbert (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Ich idiot...lesen muss gelernt sein . Alles klar.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Ich habe mal ein paar Listen aktualisiert, die nächsten Tage werden aber noch Anpassungen sowie günstigere Listen kommen.

900€ R5 RX570 8G Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1000€ R5 RX580/GTX1060 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1050€ R5 RX580/GTX1060 OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1150€ R5 GTX1070 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1200€ R5 GTX1070 OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1300€ i7 GTX1070 OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1500€ i7 GTX1080 OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 9Strike (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Hab sie aktualisiert


----------



## FanBoySlim (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand April 17)*



9Strike schrieb:


> So, ein paar kleine Anpassungen:
> Bei den Konfigs für 500€ und 600€ sind jetzt 16GB RAM drin.



Enschuldigung, aber warum? Sollten 8GB nicht für einen Low-Budget PC reichen?

z.B. Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C4G4D240FSB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

RAM-Benchmarks in Spielen - Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher braucht man? - GameStar


----------



## 9Strike (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Hat eher einen praktischen Aspekt, denn viel mehr kann man nicht aufrüsten. Eine 580 ist für einen G4560 zu viel des guten, ein i5 zu teuer.
Zudem kommt es auch auf die Spiele an. Open World oder Strategie Spiele können da schon recht viel Speicher belegen.
Mit Ryzen 3 ändert sich das vermutlich auch wieder.

Aber ich guck nachher mal, ob ein R5 1400 mit 8GB in eine Konfig reinpasst. Ist eigentlich eine gute Idee, als ich das Ryzen Update gemacht hab gabs die A320 Boards noch nicht.

Edit:
In der 500€ Konfig ist jetzt eine 570 statt einer 460, danke für die Idee 

Da wäre eine Möglichkeit für 600€:
1 SanDisk Plus  240GB, SATA (SDSSDA-240G-G26)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 1400, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (YD1400BBAEBOX)
1 Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C4G4D240FSB)
1 Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 570 4GD5, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DisplayPort, lite retail (11266-04-20G)
1 ASRock A320M (90-MXB590-A0UAYZ)
1 Zalman T5
1 Xilence Performance A+ Serie  430W ATX 2.4 (XP430R8/XN060)

Ist halt ~30€ drüber, eure Meinung würde dazu würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## FanBoySlim (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*



9Strike schrieb:


> Da wäre eine Möglichkeit für 600€:



Man könnte das Sharkoon MA-A1000 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland anstelle des Zalman T5 in Betracht ziehen.

Das Sharkoon hat einen Lüfter mehr, doppelt so viele USB Anschlüsse an der Front, Grafikkarten können länger sein und CPU Lüfter Höher.  Preisdifferenz aktuell: 4€

Bei Mainboard + Prozessor teile ich deine Meinung.


----------



## 9Strike (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Ich mag die billigen Sharkoons nicht so, die sind grauenhaft verarbeitet. Aber ich vermute mal stark, dass das Zalman nicht besser ist. Ich guck mal.


----------



## FanBoySlim (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*



9Strike schrieb:


> Edit:
> In der 500€ Konfig ist jetzt eine 570 statt einer 460, danke für die Idee



Vorschlag: anstelle der Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 570 4GD5  könnte man die KFA² GeForce GTX 1060 EXOC, 3GB GDDR5 verbauen.

In  diesem Benchmark schlägt die "1060-3GB" die "570-4GB" knapp. Zusätzlich handelt es sich bei der " KFA² GeForce GTX 1060" auch um eine "exoc" Edition.

Ist halt die Frage, ob die schwache CPU die Grafik "bottlenecken" würde. Laut dieser Quellen würden allerdings 1060er Grafikkarten besser mit einer Intel-2-Kern CPU klarkommen
Best GPU for G4560? - [Solved] - CPUs - Tom's Hardware
Pentium G4560 Review: The Best Budget CPU We've Tested! - YouTube

Aber dass ist jetzt auch kein muss. Ich bin einfach neugierig


----------



## Schnuetz1 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Problem ist, dass 4GiB VRAM schon recht wenig sind. 
Ok, das eine GiB macht jetzt keinen großen Unterschied, aber dennoch sind 3 einfach zu wenig.

Auf der anderen Seite ... für 500€ eine 1060 ist auch keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## 9Strike (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

So, die 600€ Konfig ist jetzt mit Ryzen.
Das RX 470 Modell ist jetzt die Sapphire Pulse ITX, da diese leiser als die normale Pulse ist, und noch dazu günstiger. Durch ein paar Preisanpassungen ist eine Konfig im 1000€ Bereich rausgeflogen, und das E10 400W habe ich durch das L10 500W CM getauscht. Die 800€ Konfig hat jetzt auch eine RX 580, die 400€ Konfig eine RX 560 4G. Bei der 1450€ Konfig ist jetzt außerdem eine optionale 1080 Ti drin. Zudem haben die Office-Konfigs ein paar kleine Anpassungen bekommen.


----------



## Hank_Moody (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Hallo zusammen, wollte mich bedanken für dieses tolle Forum im allgemeinen und diesen Threat im speziellen, war extrem hilfreich für meine neueste Zusammenstellung.
Top Informativ!

der 1050er Warenkorb ist nicht öffentlich aktuell.


----------



## 9Strike (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Bitte löschen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind diese sogar besser als die ryzen 6 und 7.



Lass die Teile erstmal auf den Markt kommen, dann kann man sehen, was man macht. 
Außerdem ist der 7740K ja für den Sockel 2066, da muss man mal sehen, was die Boards kosten. Wohl einiges mehr als die Z270-Boards.


----------



## 9Strike (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Könnte man den i7 7700k vielleicht durch den i7 7740k ersetzen? Und die neuen Intel 6 und 8 Kerner sind auch nicht so teuer. Vielleicht sind diese sogar besser als die ryzen 6 und 7.


Also erstens ist gar kein i7 7700K in meinen Konfigs, und der i7 7740K hat auch nicht mehr Kerne.
Intels neue Plattform wird dank Quad-Channel wieder ziemlich teuer, ich bezweifle stark, dass die in meine Konfigs kommen. Threadripper genauso wenig.


----------



## markus1612 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*



9Strike schrieb:


> Also erstens ist gar kein i7 7700K in meinen Konfigs, und der i7 7740K hat auch nicht mehr Kerne.
> Intels neue Plattform wird dank Quad-Channel wieder ziemlich teuer, ich bezweifle stark, dass die in meine Konfigs kommen. Threadripper genauso wenig.


Die gammeligen 4-Kern-2066-CPUs können auch kein Quadchannel.
Da werden alle möglichen Slots deaktiviert.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Ich würde meine Konfigs mal gerne in Klammern setzen.
Bei den momentanen Verfügbarkeiten und den stark schwankenden Preisen von Grafikkarten müsste ich die Listen einfach jeden Tag aktualisieren und schauen, wo welche GraKa gerade verfügbar ist.

Sobald sich der Markt wieder stabilisiert hat, werde ich komplett überarbeitete Konfigurationen im Bereich von 500-2.000€ posten.
Bis dahin einfach im Forum nachfragen oder mir eine PN schreiben.


----------



## 9Strike (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Die gammeligen 4-Kern-2066-CPUs können auch kein Quadchannel.
> Da werden alle möglichen Slots deaktiviert.


Richtig, aber das aufwändige PCB darf man trotzdem zahlen 




Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ich würde meine Konfigs mal gerne in Klammern setzen.
> Bei den momentanen Verfügbarkeiten und den stark schwankenden Preisen von Grafikkarten müsste ich die Listen einfach jeden Tag aktualisieren und schauen, wo welche GraKa gerade verfügbar ist.
> 
> Sobald sich der Markt wieder stabilisiert hat, werde ich komplett überarbeitete Konfigurationen im Bereich von 500-2.000€ posten.
> Bis dahin einfach im Forum nachfragen oder mir eine PN schreiben.


Ich habs inzwischen auch schon aufgegeben. Hoffentlich hört der Boom bald auf, das ist im Moment einfach lächerlich. Ich setz mal einen Hinweis.


----------



## Merrel (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Mal ne kurze Frage, wie findet ihr diese Konfi für 999,99€ (20.07.2017: 23:30)

GPU: 6GB Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - GTX 1060 - Hardware, Notebooks
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 6x 3.20GHz So.AM4 BOX - Sockel AM4 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei
RAM: 8636229 - 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U)
PSU: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W - Hardware, Notebooks
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (MZ-75E250B/EU) - SATA 2.5 Zoll SSDs
Mobo: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1161977.html
Case: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...tfenster-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netztei_1173065.html
Frezzer: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/EKL-Ben-Nevis-Tower-Kuehler_992035.html
Case Fan (2x): https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...x25mm-1500-U-min-19-dB-A--schwarz_930178.html


----------



## Schnuetz1 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Ok, aber hat noch ein kleines bisschen Verbessungspotential.

Mach doch einfach ein eigenes Thema auf und beantworte die Standard-Fragen.


----------



## 9Strike (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Ganz ok, würde eher zum Pure Power bei der Preisklasse greifen, das Asus B350 Plus statt dem MSI nehmen.


----------



## 9Strike (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Bristol Ridge ist da, Vega und Threadripper stehen nächste Woche an, keine Sorge, ich bin noch da.
Aber nicht wundern: erstmal stehen 2 Wochen Urlaub an, danach kümmer ich mal wieder um die Listen.


----------



## FoodForYourThoughts (11. August 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

hey, wie wird sich dieser rechner mit aktuellen Spielen schlagen? Battlefield 1, PUBG etc. 

1 x AMD Ryzen 5 1400 WRAITH, Prozessor 
1 x GIGABYTE GA-AB350-Gaming 3, Mainboard 
1 x Arctic Alpine 64 PLUS, CPU-Kühler 
1 x GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC 4G, Grafikkarte 
1 x WD WD10EZEX 1 TB, Festplatte 
1 x Sharkoon VS4-S, Tower-Gehäuse 
1 x be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W, PC-Netzteil 
1 x Microsoft Windows 10 Home 64bit OEM Alternate, Betriebssystem-Software 
1 x Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR4-2133, Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## chischko (11. August 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*



FoodForYourThoughts schrieb:


> hey, wie wird sich dieser rechner mit aktuellen Spielen schlagen? Battlefield 1, PUBG etc.
> 
> 1 x AMD Ryzen 5 1400 WRAITH, Prozessor
> 1 x GIGABYTE GA-AB350-Gaming 3, Mainboard
> ...



Falscher Thread. Bitte hier einen eigenen Thread erstellen am besten unter Beantwortung des Standardfragenkatalogs, hier soll nur ne Diskussion dazu geführt werden, welche Hardware heute als Generalempfehlung/Grundlage gewählt werden kann und als Endprodukt eine aktuelle Auflistung passend zu verschiedenen Anwendungszwecken/BUdgets stehen wie es heute der Fall ist. Zu individuellen Setups sollen keine ausgedehnten Diskussionen stattfinden.ö


----------



## Firefox83 (16. August 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Hallo

da ich nicht ein neues Thema für eine simple Frage aufmachen wollte, stelle ich meine Frage hier drin.

Aus welchen minimalen und oder empfohlenen Komponenten (CPU / GPU) muss heute ein Gaming-Rechner bestehen, wenn mit folgenden Auflösungen gespielt wird?

- FullHD
- WQHD
- 4K

lohnt sich heute schon in einem WQHD oder sogar 4K System zu investieren oder ist die Investition noch zu hoch?

und ist eine GTX 1070 für nur FullHD Betrieb zu überdimensioniert?

bin gespannt auf die Feedback's 

Danke und grüsse


----------



## chischko (16. August 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*



Firefox83 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> da ich nicht ein neues Thema für eine simple Frage aufmachen wollte, stelle ich meine Frage hier drin.
> 
> ...



Die Frage gehört hier ebenso wenig her und deshalb verweise ich an meinen Post #416 genau über deinem. 
Ein Kommentar dazu sei dennoch erlaubt: 
Die Frage ist unsinnig bzw. kann nicht konsistent beantwortet werden. Ich bekomme eine 1080Ti oder Pascal Titan X in FHD in die Knie wenn ich Supersampling und Ultra Settings etc. verwende. Andererseits bekomme ich auch mit einer 1070 o.Ä. UHD zum laufen, wenn ich die Settings entsprechend sinnvoll justiere. Das ist eine Gretchenfrage und gleichzeitig ein endloses Diskussions- und Glaubensthema, welches global nicht ohne Eindämmungen und Angabe der persönlichen Vorlieben sowie Budgets und Ansprüche des letztigen Users als Frage dienen kann sondern als Diskussionsgrundlage.


----------



## Firefox83 (16. August 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Danke für den Hinweis und Danke für die Antwort.

Ich werde bei Gelegenheit die Frage im richtigen Thread posten.


----------



## Neion (19. September 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Hallo, leute

kann mir jemand ne kompi AMD und Intel zusammstellen bis 650 - 700€ ?, soll zum zocken und streamen sein.

Mainbaord 
CPU
Speicher


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. September 2017)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

@Neion



chischko schrieb:


> Falscher Thread. Bitte hier einen eigenen Thread erstellen am besten unter Beantwortung des Standardfragenkatalogs, hier soll nur ne Diskussion dazu geführt werden, welche Hardware heute als Generalempfehlung/Grundlage gewählt werden kann und als Endprodukt eine aktuelle Auflistung passend zu verschiedenen Anwendungszwecken/BUdgets stehen wie es heute der Fall ist. Zu individuellen Setups sollen keine ausgedehnten Diskussionen stattfinden.ö



Sonst wäre das zu unübersichtlich


----------



## Schnuetz1 (5. April 2018)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Meine Konfigs sind momentan nicht mehr aktuell, da ich in der letzten Zeit diese nicht aktualisiert habe. 
Da der Hardwaremarkt gerade verrückt spielt und der Release von Ryzen 2 vor der Tür steht, werde ich diese erst nach diesem aktualisieren.


----------



## 9Strike (5. April 2018)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Mir geht das (sieht man ja am Titel) nicht groß anders, hab ab und zu was geändert, aber es war nicht wert hier was zu ändern, die GPU Preise haben sich ja täglich eh drastisch geändert. Solangsam beruhigt sich der Markt ja, bei Ryzen 2 werd ich auch wieder mal aktualisieren.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (5. April 2018)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*

Dann können wir uns ja mal gemeinsam hinsetzen, wenn du magst.


----------



## 9Strike (11. April 2018)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Dann können wir uns ja mal gemeinsam hinsetzen, wenn du magst.


Wenn du willst kannst du dir schon mal meine Konfigs bis 930€ ansehen. Ryzen 2000 ist zwar noch nicht draußen, aber so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe kommt erst mal als unteres Modell ein Ryzen 5 2600 für ~200€. Bin mir auch gerade bei der 930€ Konfig nicht ganz sicher. Naja abwarten vor dem Kauf sollte man eh auf jeden Fall, aber als Grundlage reicht es auf jeden Fall erst mal.
Aber die 1060er haben ja fast wieder normale Preise, ich bin ganz hin und weg  Leider ist die 1050 Ti dafür deutlich teurer geworden 
Das MSI Mainboard hab ich genommen, weil es eines der günstigsten mit HDMI Ausgang und VRM Kühler ist, im unteren Preissegment spielt der Hersteller ja eh kaum eine Rolle. Der 3000er Ram ist drin einfach weil er günstiger ist als jeder 2666er den ich finden konnte. Ansonsten sag mir einfach mal deine Meinung


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

Ich fange einfach mal mit der 930€ Konfig an und gebe meinen Senf dazu:

SSD: Passt, je nach Vorliebe kann man ja Alternativ eine 1TB HDD und kleinere SSD nehmen.
CPU: Passt
RAM: Ich finde den hier immer ganz gut: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zwar kein 3000er, dafür aber dual ranked. Ansonsten passt der Aegis auch.
GraKa: Naja, irgendwie muss man ja im Budget bleiben. Ist natürlich nicht optimal von der Kühlung her. 
Die günstigste, welche ich wirklich empfehlen würde:
Palit GeForce GTX 1060 Dual, 6GB GDDR5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kühler: Würde fast den boxed nehmen und dafür eine etwas bessere GraKa. 
Case: Passt, eh Geschmackssache. Gibt ja genug Alternativen. 
Netzteil: 400 reichen aus. 

Zu den anderen Konfigs schreibe ich immer wieder mal was.


----------



## durky91 (12. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

Wegen der SSD MX300 weshalb nicht eine MX500?? Wegen des Preis/GB Verhältnisses?


----------



## 9Strike (12. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ich fange einfach mal mit der 930€ Konfig an und gebe meinen Senf dazu:
> 
> SSD: Passt, je nach Vorliebe kann man ja Alternativ eine 1TB HDD und kleinere SSD nehmen.
> CPU: Passt
> ...


SSD: Bin kein Fan mehr von HDDs, meine 1TB macht einfach gar nichts mehr seit ich 500GB hab, außer ein paar Spiele, die ich eh nicht spiele, beheimaten. Klar jeder hat andere Anspruche, aber ich glaube dank Netflix, Spotify, Smartphones und einigermaßen schnellem Internet sind die größeren Datenansammlungen nicht mehr am Mainstream-Gaming-PC. Wer mehr will muss das halt anpassen, zmdst würde ich das so handhaben.
RAM: ach da war ja was mit dual ranked und so  gibts da auch Tests mit Raven Ridge? Hier hat sich ja schon ein bisschen was geändert.
GraKa: Recht hast du, schon ausgetauscht, zmdst in der 920€ Konfig.
Case: ich hab es mal gegen das Core 2500 getauscht, laut HWLuxx sind die Lüfter recht leise. Sicher ist das DS3 leiser, aber so wirklich lohnt sich es mMn nicht bei den Komponenten.



durky91 schrieb:


> Wegen der SSD MX300 weshalb nicht eine MX500?? Wegen des Preis/GB Verhältnisses?


Danke, gibt wohl ne neue Revision, hab ich irgendwie verpasst. Werde alles austauschen.


----------



## airXgamer (12. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

Gigabyte GA-AB350M-DS3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das ist ein etwas "komisches" Board, aber da laufen die 2x00G CPUs schon ohne BIOS Update, weil das Board eben erst vor kurzem released wurde.  Die Ausstattung des Boards ist nicht atemberaubend und der X370 Chipsatz etwas ungewöhnlich in der Klasse, aber vielleicht bringst du das als alternative ein?


----------



## 9Strike (13. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*



airXgamer schrieb:


> Gigabyte GA-AB350M-DS3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Das ist ein etwas "komisches" Board, aber da laufen die 2x00G CPUs schon ohne BIOS Update, weil das Board eben erst vor kurzem released wurde.  Die Ausstattung des Boards ist nicht atemberaubend und der X370 Chipsatz etwas ungewöhnlich in der Klasse, aber vielleicht bringst du das als alternative ein?


Wut    Wird auf jeden Fall gegen das MSI ausgetauscht, bestes X370 für 60€. Dann bleibt auch der 3000er Ram, der ist trotz single rank schneller als 2400.
Ein bisschen schade, dass nur ein Lüfter Anschluss für Case Fans da ist. Weiß jemand ob die Fans im Sharkoon S25-V mit Molex oder 3/4pin angeschlossen werden? Sonst müsste man da halt noch ein Adapter in die Konfig machen.


----------



## TohruLP (13. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*



9Strike schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob die Fans im Sharkoon S25-V mit Molex oder 3/4pin angeschlossen werden?



Wie bei Sharkoon üblich haben die Lüfter je einen 3-Pin- und einen Molex-Anschluss.


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

Ich finde es nett das ihr euch die Arbeit mit den Configs macht. Aber mit den ganzen Spoilern finde ich das etwas unübersichtlich.

Edit: Und ich habe mal gerade die Systeme durchgeklickt. Das passen die verlinkten Wunschlisten der letzten 3 Systeme nicht zusammen.
Und warum nur AMD Systeme? Würde immer ein System mit Intel und Amd machen.


----------



## 9Strike (22. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde es nett das ihr euch die Arbeit mit den Configs macht. Aber mit den ganzen Spoilern finde ich das etwas unübersichtlich.
> 
> Edit: Und ich habe mal gerade die Systeme durchgeklickt. Das passen die verlinkten Wunschlisten der letzten 3 Systeme nicht zusammen.
> Und warum nur AMD Systeme? Würde immer ein System mit Intel und Amd machen.



Ich hatte es kurz ohne Spoiler und fand es irgendwie sehr unübersichtlich. Gibts noch andere Meinungen dazu? Werde das machen was die Mehrheit übersichtlicher findet.

Also gehen die Links bis 920€? Danach kanns gut sein, dass die nicht gehen bzw stimmen, hab da noch fast nichts gemacht.

Bzgl AMD vs Intel: ich will es den Leuten hier einfach machen und einen kleinen Marktüberblick geben. In den meisten Fällen seh ich da AMD einfach was das P/L angeht vorne. Klar es gibt Ausnahmen (PUBG z. B.), wo ein Intel System spürbar besser ist als ein AMD System. Genauso wird es hier auch nur eine GraKa in den Konfigs geben. Wenn man einen Free-/G-Sync Monitor hat, kann das die Wahl deutlich beeinflussen, aber hier gehts halt vor allem um einen grundlegenden Überblick, der nicht direkt einen mit den zahllosen Möglichkeiten vollbombadiert, dafür sind die Threads da, die werden durch die Beispielkonfigs nicht ersetzt.
Konkret bin ich noch am überlegen wie ich das mit Ryzen 2 und den Intel 8x00 mach, gerade die i5 sind nicht schlecht. Aber Ryzen 2 muss sich erst noch preislich etwas einpendeln bevor ich da was mache. Ich denke nächstes WE werd ich mal die Konfigs ab 1k€ machen.


----------



## Gysi1901 (22. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

Ich finde, die Spoiler haben mehr Vor- als Nachteile.


----------



## 9Strike (24. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

Zu DR und SR bei Ryzen 2: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 2700, 5 2600X & 2600 im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Rosigatton (25. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

Ihr solltet aber wirklich ein paar Intel Konfigs als Alternativen zu den ganzen AMD-Zusammenstellungen basteln.

Was ist denn mit Pentium Gold, i3-8100, i5-8400.... ? 

Kann doch nicht angehen, das man sich die Beispielkonfigs anschaut und ausschliesslich AMD-CPUs findet


----------



## ncc1701 (25. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

Hallo!
Ich bin neu hier und möchte mir meinen ersten richtigen Gaming PC zusammenstellen, aber mit nem Budget von nur ca. 800€. Diesbezüglich hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen.
Wieweit sind die niedrigen Konfigs später aufrüstbar? (z.B. Kann man optische Laufwerke einbauen?)
Was sollte beim Kauf noch alles beachtet werden?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (25. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

Willkommen im FOrum, ncc1701.

Mach doch am besten einfach ein eigenes Thema auf und beantworte zum Start gleich unten stehende Fragen. Dann können wir dir gut und übersichtlich weiterhelfen.

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)


----------



## 9Strike (25. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ihr solltet aber wirklich ein paar Intel Konfigs als Alternativen zu den ganzen AMD-Zusammenstellungen basteln.
> Was ist denn mit Pentium Gold, i3-8100, i5-8400.... ?



Naja nimm mal den 2200G + das X370 MB, macht insgesamt ~150€. Bei Intel bekommst du dafür einen i3 8100 und ein H310 Board. Vom Takt sind die Chips quasi identisch, von der IPC ebenfalls und der Verbrauch ist sehr ähnlich, aber bei AMD bekommst du ne bessere iGPU, ein besseres Board und hast einen vernünftigen Aufrüst-Pfad. In meinen Augen gibt es nicht einen guten Grund für das Intel Setup. Vor Ryzen hatten wir ja auch keine AM3 Systeme drinnen nur um eine Alternative zu haben^^

Pentium Gold wäre tatsächlich eine Möglichkeit für eine Konfig zwischen dem 2200G + 1050 Ti und dem 2200G + iGPU, aber der Aufpreis zum 2200G beträgt lediglich 30€. Ein Dualcore in 2018? Muss mMn nicht sein, dann lieber erstmal auf der iGPU spielen und weiter sparen.

Was den 8400 angeht: hab gerade die 990€ Konfig gemacht. Im Grunde die 910€ Konfig, nur mit einem 8400 und nem hübscheren Case. Der 8400 ist hier einfach vom P/L deutlich vor dem 2600, va weils im Moment noch keine B450 Bretter gibt. 
Bei den Boards (B360, ~80€), hat mich das Gigabyte HD3 am meisten angesprochen. USB 3.1 Gen2, M.2-E mit Intel CNVi, 1x M.2 mit PCIe 3.0 x4 und 1x M.2 mit PCIe 3.0 x2, Audio wirkt halbwegs vernünftig, aber da sind die Mitstreiter auch nicht besser.

So die 1150€ hab ich dann mal auch gemacht. Mit 460€ für die günstigste 1070 ist halt irgendwie doch noch 100€ zu viel für meinen Geschmack, aber es geht in die richtige Richtung.

Bei den darüber (1250, 1400, 1600) hab ich schon mal die Links aktualisiert und GraKas rausgesucht. Ich Moment bin ich bzgl Ryzen 2 vs Intel i7 echt noch unentschlossen. Für 280€ finde ich den i7 8700 sogar ziemlich gut für seinen Preis, mit 4.6 GHz Turbo halt einfach optimal für Spiele, aber trotzdem noch 12 Threads. Auf der anderen Seite kostet der Ryzen 2700 mit 8 Kernen auch nur 20€ mehr und boostet auch bis immerhin 4.1 GHz auch schon relativ hoch. Dazu wirkt der neue Precision Boost Algorithmus auf mich ziemlich vernünftig und dank XFR2 hat man auch eigentlich direkt maximale Performance out-of-the-Box.
Dafür kostet ein vernünftiges X470 im Moment einfach noch mindestens 140€, bei Intel kommt man immerhin für 120€ weg. Insgesamt 50€ Ersparnis für Intel und in Spielen wird man wohl meistens noch eher den i7 vorne sehen.

Finds irgendwie schade, dass es immer noch so wenige Boards mit internem USB 3.1 Gen2 gibt. Für mich ist das ein must-have bei so einem teuren PC, gerade da der Anspruch von (ausgereiften) Games an die CPUs eher stagniert und so eine CPU+MB Kombo gerne mal 5 und mehr Jahre hält (ein 2700K läuft noch ganz zufrieden, und da war USB 3.0 auf Boards noch keine Selbstverständlichkeit).


----------



## Rosigatton (26. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

Kannst Du ja von mir aus gerne so sehen, deswegen sollte man aber trotzdem Alternativen mit Intel anbieten.

Was ist denn mit diesem Argument ? AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 2700, 5 2600X & 2600 im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Wenn sich ein PC-Neuling die Beispielkonfigs anguckt, muss der ja automatisch zu dem Schluss kommen, das Intel nix taugt, oder er auf einer AMD-Fanboy-Seite gelandet ist 

Ich kriege auch Zusammenstellungen für 800,- Taler hin, mit i5-8400, GTX1060 und 16GB RAM.


----------



## RyzA (26. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

Ja wenn man sich schon die Arbeit damit macht sollte man auch Alternativen anbieten.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (26. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

Und vor 2 Jahren musste er denken, er ist auf einer Intel-Fanboyseite? 

Es hatte schon seinen Grund, warum Bulldozer nicht empfohlen wurde, einfach, weil es eine bessere Alternative gab. Kommt halt ganz auf den Preisbereich an. Bei 400 Euro hat AMD momentan einfach die Nase vorn.

Allerdings erschließt sich mir der Sinn eines 2400G mit einer GPU auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## 9Strike (26. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich kriege auch Zusammenstellungen für 800,- Taler hin, mit i5-8400, GTX1060 und 16GB RAM.


Poste sie doch einfach rein, dann können wir uns das mal angucken. Ich probiere auch nicht jede Möglichkeit durch, da reicht meine Zeit nicht.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Allerdings erschließt sich mir der Sinn eines 2400G mit einer GPU auch nicht wirklich.


Naja der 2200G ist die Ablöse für den 1300 und der 2400G die Ablöse für den 1400X. Preislich auf dem gleichen Niveau, dafür höherer Takt und ne iGPU. Der 2400G ist halt immer noch günstiger als ein 8400, gerade wenn noch ein einigermaßen vernünftiges MB rein soll. Mit einem H310 kostet der 8400 natürlich nur 20€ mehr als ein 2400G mit MB, aber ein 50€ Board muss halt bei 800€ nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

Zusammen ~ 785,- Taler :

1 Seagate BarraCuda Compute 1TB
1 Intel Core i5-8400
1 G.Skill Aegis DIMM 8GB, DDR4-3000
1 Palit GeForce GTX 1060 JetStream
1 Gigabyte Z370P D3
1 BitFenix Nova TG schwarz, Glasfenster
1 be quiet! Pure Power 10-CM 400W

2ter Riegel RAM kann nachgerüstet werden, ebenso eine SSD und der Ben Nevis Advanced.

Wenn das Koolink Stronghold wieder lieferbar ist, sollte das auch in die Vorschläge einfliessen : Kolink Stronghold schwarz, Glasfenster


----------



## 9Strike (29. April 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

Naja das ist schon eine Konfig für 800€ mit 8400, aber sie hat halt auch eine Menge Kompromisse.
Der erste wäre mal die HDD. Ich empfehle grundsätzlich nur noch SSDs als Boot Platte, ein PC macht einfach nur halb so viel Spaß ohne SSD. Ersetzt man das durch eine 250GB SSD landest du bei 820€.
Das zweite sind die 8GB Ram. Sicher kann man eine Menge Spiele auch gut mit 8GB spielen, aber die Neueren halt eben nicht. Mit nur einem Riegel bremst man dann auch noch die Geschwindigkeit des 8400 nicht unerheblich. Mit 16GB bist du dann bei 900€.
Die Intel boxed Kühler kann man auch in die Tonne werfen und dann landest du bei 920€.

Natürlich kann man alles nachrüsten, das ist nicht die Frage, aber das ist meiner Meinung nicht die Idee einer Beispielkonfiguration. Eher sollte man sich eine teurere Konfig nehmen und schauen, wo man wie was sparen kann oder ggf später aufrüsten.
Sie sollen eher einen Marktüberblick geben und keine direkte Einkaufsliste sein, denn wenn das nur Konfigs sind, wo das Ziel ist später noch aufzurüsten, sieht der Laie überhaupt nicht, was er überhaupt aufrüsten soll. Außerdem glaube ich, dass die meisten Laien lieber einmal einen Rechner zusammenbauen und dann mal mindestens ein Jahr Ruhe haben wollen, bevor sie sich mit auf- bzw nachrüsten beschäftigen wollen.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

Deswegen gehören alternative Intel-Zusammenstellungen trotzdem in die Beispielkonfigs.


----------



## EdMal (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*

@9strike
kann es sein, dass bei deiner 380 Euro Variante der PC Zusammenstellung ein Bios Update für das Mainboard noch fehlt, das noch vorgenommen werden müßte oder ist das vielleicht nicht notwendig ?
Bei Mindfactory muss man das unbedingt mitbestellen, falls es notwendig sein sollte. Eine getrennte Bestellung vom Vorgang ist nicht möglich.


----------



## _Berge_ (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*



EdMal schrieb:


> @9strike
> kann es sein, dass bei deiner 380 Euro Variante der PC Zusammenstellung ein Bios Update für das Mainboard noch fehlt, das noch vorgenommen werden müßte oder ist das vielleicht nicht notwendig ?
> Bei Mindfactory muss man das unbedingt mitbestellen, falls es notwendig sein sollte. Eine getrennte Bestellung vom Vorgang ist nicht möglich.



Das Board wurde NACH Release des 2200G gelistet und supportet diesen ab der ersten BIOS Revision (F1) dies gilt aber NICHT für Ryzen R5 2000 und R7 2000, diese benötigen Revision F22


----------



## Maddrax111 (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

Beispielkonfig 910 Euro. 

Siehe diesen Thread. Kaufberatung für gebrauchten PC benötigt

Den 2400G kann man besser gegen einen 1600 tauschen. Ist nur 6 Euro teurer.


----------



## 9Strike (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

Ich wird nach meinen Prüfungen mal wieder die Konfigs aktualisieren, die GraKa Preise sind ja zum Glück wieder normal.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*

@Maddrax111

Den 2400G durch den 1600 auszutauschen bedeutet aber auch, das eine dedizierte Graka fällig ist 

Ich denke, für einen Budget-Gaming-PC führt kein Weg am 2400G vorbei.

Bei einem etwas höheren Budget kann man halt über den 1600 oder 2600 oder i5-8400 nachdenken, plus dedizierte Graka.... also mindestens GTX1050Ti.


----------



## Maddrax111 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @Maddrax111
> 
> Den 2400G durch den 1600 auszutauschen bedeutet aber auch, das eine dedizierte Graka fällig ist
> 
> ...




Bei der Konfig für 910 Euro um die es geht ist eine GPU dabei. Eine 1060 und dann der 2400G macht nicht wirklich Gin.


----------



## 9Strike (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand April 18)*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Bei der Konfig für 910 Euro um die es geht ist eine GPU dabei. Eine 1060 und dann der 2400G macht nicht wirklich Gin.



Das war noch von den Zeiten als der 1600 noch nicht im Abverkauf war, jetzt macht das natürlich wenig Sinn.


----------



## 9Strike (1. August 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand August 18)*

Hab jetzt doch mal alles bis 1.2k aktualisiert. Feedback ist gerne gesehen 
Gerade CP-seitig, im Moment steckt quasi überall ein 1600 drin, das soll aber eigentlich nicht so bleiben. Ich hab mich jetzt mal durch ein paar Benches gelesen, und es sieht so aus als ob ein 8400 etwa gleichauf mit einem 2600X ist, aber die 50€+ Aufpreis im Vergleich zum 1600 finde ich im Moment noch etwas viel. Hängt am Ende halt doch irgendwie davon ab ob man übertaktet oder nicht. In den günstigeren Konfigs ist auch noch ein B350, sobald B450 günstiger ist wird das auch gewechselt. Vorschläge für 1200€+ fänd ich super, vor allem wie schon genannt wegen der CPU, darunter werde ich wohl erstmal bei AMD bleiben.

Btw: hat jemand schon mal von dem Monitor (AOC Q3279VWF) gehört? Der Preis ist so absurd tief, aber ich seh den Haken nicht


----------



## Rosigatton (2. August 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand August 18)*

Ihr/Du macht auf jeden Fall einen super Job 

Bei den Zusammenstellungen würde ich halt auf alle möglichen Variationen verweisen... von i5-8400 bis zum 8700K (i9 lasse ich einfach mal aussen vor ), und bei AMD halt von Ryzen 1600 bis zum 2700X.... TR4 lasse ich hier auch bewusst weg 

Könnte man natürlich drüber nachdenken, so eine kleine, Special-Ecke in die Vorschläge einfliessen zu lassen.
Also mit den kranken, sehr teuren CPUs.... die kaum jemand braucht.... 

Einfach nicht immer nur nach P/L gehen, auch etwas teurere Alternativen aufzeigen, welche nicht völlig sinnfrei sind 

Wer über das nötige Kleingeld verfügt, soll sich von mir aus ruhig eine 970 Evo M.2 in den Rechner knallen, auch wenn eine MX500 völlig reichen würde 

Der elende Sommer bringt mich so langsam um, und dat Bier is schon wieder alle.....


----------



## Rosigatton (2. August 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand August 18)*

Klar, den Ryzen 2400G sollten wir auch nicht vergessen


----------



## 9Strike (2. August 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand August 18)*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Bei den Zusammenstellungen würde ich halt auf alle möglichen Variationen verweisen... von i5-8400 bis zum 8700K (i9 lasse ich einfach mal aussen vor ), und bei AMD halt von Ryzen 1600 bis zum 2700X.... TR4 lasse ich hier auch bewusst weg


Bis 250€ CPU+MB Kosten sehe ich im Moment irgendwie AM4 deutlich vorne, inzwischen ist die Plattform ausgereift und man muss nicht Angst haben, dass die nächste CPU nicht mehr in den identischen Sockel passt *Grüße an Intel*.
Darüber sehe ich halt vor allem das High-End-Segment, wer so viel Geld ausgeben kann, den juckt es auch nicht ob er jetzt in 3 Jahren neu kauft oder sein Mainboard behält. Deswegen bin ich ja da noch so am zweifeln.



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Könnte man natürlich drüber nachdenken, so eine kleine, Special-Ecke in die Vorschläge einfliessen zu lassen.
> Also mit den kranken, sehr teuren CPUs.... die kaum jemand braucht....


Mich juckt es ja auch immer in den Finger PCs zu konfigurieren die unfassbar teuer sind, aber ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl die meisten Hilfesuchenden hier tangiert das eher wenig 
Vllt sollte ich einfach mal meine zusätzlichen Listen etwas mehr anpreisen, da sind ne Menge Gehäuse, Mainboards, Monitore etc angesammelt, nicht nur damit ich die Preise im Blick halten kann, sondern eigentlich auch damit sich der Laie umschauen kann was es noch so gibt.
Ich hab immer das Gefühl, wenn man von Anfang an so viele Möglichkeiten aufgetischt bekommt sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr, zumindest war das bei mir am Anfang immer so. Bis ich mal den Unterschied einer 560, 560 Ti, 650 und 650 Ti verstanden hab


----------



## Rosigatton (3. August 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand August 18)*

Du kannst ja ruhig momentan AM4 vorne sehen 

Momentan würde ich mir wohl auch am ehesten einen 2600X -PC zusammenklöppeln, aaaber, Alternativen mit Intel würde ich trotzdem in die Vorschläge aufnehmen 

Deine zusätzlichen Liste habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen..... sorry 

Finde ich auf jeden Fall gut, so einige Listen/Vorschläge für Mainboards, Gehäuse, CPU-Kühler und tralala 
Von günstig bis etwas teurer, zuuu teuer müssen die Teile natürlich nicht sein, wird ja irgendwann nur noch sinnfrei...

"Unfassbar teuer" muss sowieso nicht sein, ist doch nur was für Knalltüten 

Ich denke halt einfach an Oberklasse, die sich ein "Normalsterblicher" noch leisten kann, und die nicht völlig sinnfrei/übertrieben ist.

Corsair Obsidian 500D, Ryzen 2600/2700/X, oder halt 8700K, 2 x 8GB 3200er RAM (RipJaws V), ordentlich fetter Kühler für so starke CPUs.... Straight Power 11.... 970 Evo M.2..... auch wenn eigentlich eine MX500 locker reicht 

Die Zusammenstellungen müssen ja nicht immer völlig rational sein, ein kleines bisschen übertreiben darfst Du ruhig mal....  kannst Du ja anmerken


----------



## Clout (21. August 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand August 18)*

Hey Leute,
nun steht ein neuer Rechner an seit dem meiner letzte Woche den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Bin an die Konfiguration für 730€ interessiert. Habe aber schon ein ordentliches 600W Netzteil und kann mir die 60€ sparen und irgendwo anders investieren.

Welche Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor kann ich mit einem Gesamtbudget von 750€ dazuholen?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. August 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand August 18)*

Mach bitte einen eigenen Thread auf.


----------



## Haasinger (22. September 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand August 18)*

Würde bei der billigsten Konfiguration einmal darüber nachdenken ob 400W wirklich nötig sind.


----------



## 9Strike (23. September 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand August 18)*



Haasinger schrieb:


> Würde bei der billigsten Konfiguration einmal darüber nachdenken ob 400W wirklich nötig sind.



Geht halt auch darum, dass ein halbwegs vernünftiges Ding in der Kiste sitzt. Und vernünftige 300W Netzteile sind mir leider nicht bekannt, wird halt wenig von CB und co getestet.


----------



## WallaceXIV (7. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand August 18)*

Vielleicht wären auch noch ITX oder micro ATX Systeme interessant. Für mich zumindest wäre es zutreffend.


----------



## Omgviktor (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand August 18)*



9Strike schrieb:


> Geht halt auch darum, dass ein halbwegs vernünftiges Ding in der Kiste sitzt. Und vernünftige 300W Netzteile sind mir leider nicht bekannt, wird halt wenig von CB und co getestet.


Wieso nich o.O ?

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 526G dual sim mit Tapatalk


----------



## 9Strike (8. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand August 18)*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Vielleicht wären auch noch ITX oder micro ATX Systeme interessant. Für mich zumindest wäre es zutreffend.


Ich setz mich denke ich die Woche nochmal dran, hab endlich wieder Zeit ein bisschen die Konfigs zu pflegen.




Omgviktor schrieb:


> Wieso nich o.O ?


Denke mal das interessiert die Gamer einfach weniger. Und ganz ehrlich 38€ für ein Netzteil ohne Gruppe ist schon echt wenig, vor ein paar Jahren hat man noch mit Glück welche bei knapp 60€ gefunden.
Selbst wenn du nach 300W Netzteilen suchst fällt dir schnell auf, dass das meiste entweder eh fast 40€ kostet oder kompletter Müll ist, den du maximal in einem Bürorechner haben willst, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## 9Strike (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand Oktober 18)*

Kleiner Oktober Update, die teureren Konfigs hab ich noch nicht gemacht, mache ich aber noch im Verlauf der Woche. Um die mITX Builds hab ich mich auch noch nicht gekümmert.

Insgesamt hat sich nicht viel verändert, habe va die Preise angepasst und ein paar Mainboards/Gehäuse/Ram/Custom-Desgins getauscht, aber nichts erwähnenswertes.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand Oktober 18)*

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll alle Ryzen 1000 durch Ryzen 2000 zu ersetzen?


----------



## 9Strike (14. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand Oktober 18)*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoll alle Ryzen 1000 durch Ryzen 2000 zu ersetzen?



Leider nicht. Für den 2600 zahlst du 20€ drauf, für den 2700 sogar 70€. Und so viel mehr hat man davon jetzt nicht wirklich.
Wer maximalen Takt ohne OC will kann für entsprechendes Geld einen 2600X oder 1800X/2700X kaufen, aber ich würde es jetzt nicht unbedingt als erste Wahl ansehen.


----------



## Sescenarius (17. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand Oktober 18)*

Halli hallo,

vielen Dank für deine Mühe, ich hab schon ein bisschen auf die Aktualisierung gewartet, da ich mir jetzt endlich einen neuen PC kaufen möchte.

Lohnt sich bei den Prozessoren ein AMD im Vergleich zu einem Intel Prozessor preislich wirklich? Ich habe gelesen, dass die 8 Kerne des Ryzen bei Spielen eigentlich gar nicht zum Tragen kommen. Wäre vor diesem Hintergrund ein Intel Prozessor im P/L Verhältnis nicht besser?

Bei den GPUs habe ich auch eine Frage. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von der GTX 1070 ti zur GTX 1080? Die GTX 1080 liegt in deiner Liste bei ~600€, die 1070 ti (Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Ti Phoenix) liegt dagegen bei 430€. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ist nur der Boos-Takt bei der 1070ti  um 50 Mhz geringer und sie hat nur GDDR5 statt GDDR5X, dafür ist die Karte aber auch um ~170€ günstiger.


----------



## 9Strike (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand Oktober 18)*

Nein, die Intel Prozessoren sind einfach viel teurer im Moment. Ein 8400 kostet 290€ lieferbar, dafür bekommt man schon einen 2700. Im Endeffekt taktet der 2700 sogar 100MHz höher.

Bei der 1070 Ti hast du recht. Da werde ich am Wochenende mal n bisschen durch die Customs stöbern und die Konfigs anpassen.


----------



## Sescenarius (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand Oktober 18)*

Okay, wie siehts denn mit dem i5.8600K aus? Den hab ich für 290 gefunden, also knapp 10 Euro mehr als für den 2700. Nach den Benchmarks ist der i5 nur 2% langsamer (Gaming) bzw. 38% (Anwendungen) -> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-CPU-154106/Tests/Rangliste-Bestenliste-1143392/

Hatt ein AMD eigentlich auch eine integrierte Grafikeinheit wie ein Intel Prozessor?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand Oktober 18)*



Sescenarius schrieb:


> Okay, wie siehts denn mit dem i5.8600K aus? Den hab ich für 290 gefunden, also knapp 10 Euro mehr als für den 2700. Nach den Benchmarks ist der i5 nur 2% langsamer (Gaming) bzw. 38% (Anwendungen) -> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-CPU-154106/Tests/Rangliste-Bestenliste-1143392/
> 
> Hatt ein AMD eigentlich auch eine integrierte Grafikeinheit wie ein Intel Prozessor?



Der i5 8600k hat nur 6 Kerne und 6 Threads...Der r7 2700 hat 8 Kerne und 16 Threads. Mit optimiertem RAM zieht der 2700x am 8600k auch in Spielen vorbei. Allerdings haben die Ryzen 5 und 7 keine integrierte Grafikeinheit, da die meisten User eine Grafikkarte verbauen. Im Moment sind Intel Prozessoren einfach viel zu teuer. Die lohnen sich erst, wenn diese deutlich unter den niedrigsten jemals gemessenen Preis fallen. Das gilt natürlich nicht für die neunte Generation....Diese muss erstmal noch im Preis fallen. Zb ein 9900k für 300€ oder weniger wäre vielleicht eine Überlegung wert, da Intel das Verlöten vergeigt hat. Die Lotschicht ist viel zu dick.


----------



## tnamiad (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand Oktober 18)*

Beitrag gelöscht: Eigenen Thread eröffnet.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand Oktober 18)*

Erstelle bitte einen eigenen Thread...


----------



## RtZk (20. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand Oktober 18)*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Der i5 8600k hat nur 6 Kerne und 6 Threads...Der r7 2700 hat 8 Kerne und 16 Threads. Mit optimiertem RAM zieht der 2700x am 8600k auch in Spielen vorbei. Allerdings haben die Ryzen 5 und 7 keine integrierte Grafikeinheit, da die meisten User eine Grafikkarte verbauen. Im Moment sind Intel Prozessoren einfach viel zu teuer. Die lohnen sich erst, wenn diese deutlich unter den niedrigsten jemals gemessenen Preis fallen. Das gilt natürlich nicht für die neunte Generation....Diese muss erstmal noch im Preis fallen. Zb ein 9900k für 300€ oder weniger wäre vielleicht eine Überlegung wert, da Intel das Verlöten vergeigt hat. Die Lotschicht ist viel zu dick.



Sie ist nicht viel zu dick, sondern nur etwas zu dick, deshalb bringt köpfen noch ein wenig etwas aber nicht mal im Ansatz so viel wie bei den CPU's mit Pampe unterm Headspreader.
Man kann den 8600k auch OCn und optimieren und dann bleibt er locker vorne, @Stock ist er bereits 10% vorne. 
Entweder du vergleichst OC vs OC oder Stock vs Stock.


----------



## Schmocki (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand Oktober 18)*

Ich wollte mal eben noch Bescheid geben das in der 1750€ Konfig ein NT ist das mit dem MB dazu nicht kompatibel ist.
Da es einen 8-Pin ESP12V UND einen 4-Pin12V Stecker benötigt, das verlinkte NT hat leider nur 2x4-Pin12V. 
Hatte selber nicht drauf geachtet und muss erstmal morgen das NT umtauschen gehen bis dahin läuft garnix 

NT müsste dann ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'128,74 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland sein.

Oder sehe ich hier etwas komplett falsch?

Evtl. mal drüber schauen wenn du Zeit hast.

lg Schmocki


----------



## 9Strike (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand Oktober 18)*

Danke für die Info!
Theoretisch brauchst du den extra 4pin nicht anschließen damit es läuft, soweit ich das zmdst in Erinnerung hatte. Aber wenn er schon da ist werde ich natürlich das NT tauschen.


----------



## Bifa11 (4. November 2018)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*

Ich möchte einen Rechner bauen welcher nur für Office Anwendungen oder mal ein Youtube Video oder Netflix & Co in 1080P benötigt wird. 
Wert lege ich hierbei auf einen sehr schnellen Bootprozess sowie allgemeine sehr hohe Reaktionszeiten. Außerdem sollte er dies auch noch in mehreren Jahren im akzeptablen Maße können. Habe hier die Konfiguration für 350€ mit SSD entdeckt diese Wäre ja hierfür wie gemacht oder was sagt ihr mit mehr Ahnung dazu 

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (4. November 2018)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*

Eröffne bitte einen eigenen Thread.


----------



## 9Strike (5. November 2018)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*



Bifa11 schrieb:


> Ich möchte einen Rechner bauen welcher nur für Office Anwendungen oder mal ein Youtube Video oder Netflix & Co in 1080P benötigt wird.
> Wert lege ich hierbei auf einen sehr schnellen Bootprozess sowie allgemeine sehr hohe Reaktionszeiten. Außerdem sollte er dies auch noch in mehreren Jahren im akzeptablen Maße können. Habe hier die Konfiguration für 350€ mit SSD entdeckt diese Wäre ja hierfür wie gemacht oder was sagt ihr mit mehr Ahnung dazu
> 
> Gruß Fabian



Thread hier verlinken ist gar kein Problem, aber hier sehen es einfach zu wenige, deswegen mach doch bitte einen eignen auf. Spoiler: 350€ reicht, aber man könnte sich auch was NUC-artiges überlegen.


----------



## Bifa11 (5. November 2018)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure antworten  Was ist den etwas NUC- artiges?

Habe mal euren Rat befolgt und einen Thread erstellt. Hier der Link:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...neller-office-pc-ausreichend.html#post9580202


----------



## 9Strike (15. November 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand November 18)*

So hab ein kleines Update mit der RX590 gemacht (zu finden in der 850€ Konfig). Außerdem hat der Ryzen 2600 endlich den Preis des 1600 erreicht, hab den entsprechend auch ausgetauscht. In den Konfigs ab 1000€ ist jetzt das Pure Power 11.
Außerdem hab ich sämtliche 1070's gegen 1070 Ti's getauscht, da der Preis quasi gleich ist. Die 1050 Ti in der 550€ Konfig habe ich gegen eine RX 570 getauscht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. November 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand November 18)*

Vielen Dank. Somit kann ich hoffentlich demnächst wieder 2 Leute zum Ryzen Orden bekehren


----------



## Juniorz2k10 (19. November 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand November 18)*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich suche einen PC bis 2000€ ohne Windows und selbst zusammen bauen. 

Ziel ist eigentlich nur auf den aktuellen Stand zu kommen, kein Streaming aber das neue bf5 sollte schon alles auf Ultra Full HD laufen. 

Die 2000€ dürfen ausgeschöpft aber nicht überschritten werden. Dazu kommt das es keine ambitionen zu NVIDIA oder AMD.

Gespielt wird auf einem 144hz Monitor 24,5 zoll
Es soll/muss nicht übertaktet werden.

Hoffe das reicht an Infos. Der 1700€ pc am Anfang des Posts fehlen ja noch ein paar Bauteile wie Laufwerk oder so.

Grüße Juniorz


----------



## Lordac (19. November 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand November 18)*

Servus Juniorz,

mach doch bitte ein eigenes Thema auf und beantworte am besten den Fragenkatalog im [Guide] Informationen zur Kaufberatung- PC zusammenstellen.

Dieses angeheftetes Thema ist nur für Beispielkonfigurationen und Anregungen dazu.

Danke, Lordac


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand November 18)*

Sollte man eher das Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming oder das ASUS Prime X470-Pro  nehmen?
Beide finden sich in den Kompontenlisten und ich sehe nicht wirklich große Unterschiede zwischen ihnen.


----------



## 9Strike (29. November 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand November 18)*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Sollte man eher das Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming oder das ASUS Prime X470-Pro  nehmen?
> Beide finden sich in den Kompontenlisten und ich sehe nicht wirklich große Unterschiede zwischen ihnen.



Es gibt einen sehr kleinen, aber feinen Unterscheid. Das Gigabyte verwendet 4 gedoppelte Phasen, während das Asus 6 (nicht gedoppelte) Phasen verwendet. Das Gigabyte verwendet 3 Phasen für die SoC Spannung, das Asus 2 gedoppelte. Quelle: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html

Grundsätzlich ist für den "Mainstream-Enthusiast" das Gigabyte vollkommen ausreichend (und 40€ günstiger), die Spannungsversorgung des Asus ist aber etwas besser, wodurch man damit in einigen Fällen höher übertakten kann. Und es sieht mMn deutlich besser aus.

Eigentlich ist es etwas schade, dass das Asus so teuer ist. Das X370 Pendant (mit der gleichen Spannungsversorgung) war für für 120-140€ zu haben. Meine Hoffnung war immer, dass das X470 Modell auf den gleichen Preis abfällt, aber leider ist das wohl nicht der Fall


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand November 18)*



9Strike schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist für den "Mainstream-Enthusiast" das Gigabyte vollkommen ausreichend (und 40€ günstiger), die Spannungsversorgung des Asus ist aber etwas besser, wodurch man damit in einigen Fällen höher übertakten kann. Und es sieht mMn deutlich besser aus.


Danke für die Antwort.
Da hab ich wohl alles richtig gemacht mit dem Asus und auch nur 15€ mehr bezahlt. Dank 25€ Cashback. Alternativ gibt es auch ein BC-12D2HT Bulk Silent dazu.


----------



## Christian91 (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand November 18)*

Mal rein eine Frage ist es noch Sinnvoll die AM4 300er Chipsätze zu empfehlen da brauch man ja für die 2. Ryzen Generation ein Update und für den Mehrpreis bekommt man da nicht schon zumindest das hier ASRock B450M Pro4 ab €' '75,79 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## 9Strike (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand November 18)*

Das X370 Board in den günstigeren Konfigs benötigt *kein* Bios Update, da die bereits nach den Release der 2000er Serie rauskamen. Die 15€ kann man sich mMn sparen.


----------



## kullmann27 (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand November 18)*

Also kann ich mir sicher sein das ein 2000er Ryzen auf einem x370 Board von Gigabyte läuft ? Weil ich bisher schon an mehreren Stellen gelesen hab das das ganze nicht funktioniert.


----------



## 9Strike (4. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand November 18)*

Generell gilt das für X370 nicht. Ich empfehle notfalls immer beim Hersteller nachzugucken.

Das Mainboard hat seit dem ersten Bios (8.1.18) Support für die 2000er APU und seit dem zweiten Bios (1.2.18) Support für die restlichen "normalen" 2000er CPUs.
Für die GE oder Pro Modelle braucht man ein neueres Bios.
Da nun aber das zweite Bios bereits über 10 Monate draußen ist, wird sich wohl kaum noch ein Board mit dem ersten Bios im Umlauf befinden.


----------



## Nobbelino (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand November 18)*

Hallo Zusammen,
mein Rechner hat kürzlich den Geist aufgegeben und ich habe die Empfehlung  bekommen mir hier Anregung für ein neues System zu holen. 
Ich habe die Variante für 600€ von 9Strike(vgl. Geizhals.de) gewählt und nach Erhalt gestern zusammengebaut.

Leider funktioniert diese Systemkonfiguration nicht.

 Bei der Fehlersuche habe ich nun bemerkt, dass für das Mainboard (Gigabyte GA-AX370M-DS3H) die angegebene RAM (G.Skill Aegis DDR4 - 3000) nicht kompatibel ist. 
Der Prozessor ist ebenfalls wie empfohlen AMD Ryzen 5 2600 3,4GHz.
Der PC startet zwar das Bild bleibt jedoch schwarz (DVI und HDMI probiert) alte Graka habe ich ebenfalls getestet mit gleichem Ergebnis.
Die andere Möglichkeit wo der Fehler liegen könnte wäre wohl, dass erst ein Bios-Update gemacht werden müsste. 

Ich hab mich auf die Empfehlung verlassen da in der Vergangenheit die Infos eigentlich gepasst haben.

Was könnte man noch versuchen?

Danke euch im Voraus für etwaige Hilfe


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand November 18)*



Nobbelino schrieb:


> Die andere Möglichkeit wo der Fehler liegen könnte wäre wohl, dass erst ein Bios-Update gemacht werden müsste.


Das muß auf jeden Fall gemacht werden.


----------



## 9Strike (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand November 18)*



Nobbelino schrieb:


> Bei der Fehlersuche habe ich nun bemerkt, dass für das Mainboard (Gigabyte GA-AX370M-DS3H) die angegebene RAM (G.Skill Aegis DDR4 - 3000) nicht kompatibel ist.
> Der Prozessor ist ebenfalls wie empfohlen AMD Ryzen 5 2600 3,4GHz.
> Der PC startet zwar das Bild bleibt jedoch schwarz (DVI und HDMI probiert) alte Graka habe ich ebenfalls getestet mit gleichem Ergebnis.
> Die andere Möglichkeit wo der Fehler liegen könnte wäre wohl, dass erst ein Bios-Update gemacht werden müsste.



Ram Kompatiblität sollte eig kein Problem sein. Falls du dich auf die Liste beim Hersteller beziehst: da wird nie jeder vorhandene Ram aufgelistet sein. IdR funktioniert aber jeder Ram, der sich an die DDR4 Spezifikationen hält (=jeder).

Theoretisch könnte es am Bios liegen. In dem Fall könntest du dir einen 200GE kaufen und anschließend zurückgeben: AMD Athlon 200GE Retail AM4: Amazon.de

Überprüf aber erstmal warum der PC nichts anzeigt, mit Hilfe der Null Methode: [Guide] Neuer PC startet nicht - Was tun?
Die Bedeutung der Pieps-Codes steht meistens irgendwo im Handbuch.

Sry auf jeden Fall, dass das nicht klappt. Wenn du weißt, woran das Problem liegt, sag auf jeden Fall bescheid, ggf tausche ich dann Komponenten aus.


----------



## Frontline25 (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand November 18)*

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage bezüglich den CPU Kühler's "EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced"

Ich hatte mir eure Listen zur Hilfe gezogen um ein System für mein Kollegen zu erstellen. Jedoch ist und aufgefallen das dieser auf ein AM4 Sockel (Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming) bombenfest saß 
Um diesen wieder zu demontieren musste er die gesamte Basis halterung abschrauben o_ o
Gibt es jemanden der diesen auch hier in Einsatz hat und ähnliche Probleme hat, oder war dies nicht normal?


----------



## 9Strike (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand November 18)*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage bezüglich den CPU Kühler's "EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced"
> 
> Ich hatte mir eure Listen zur Hilfe gezogen um ein System für mein Kollegen zu erstellen. Jedoch ist und aufgefallen das dieser auf ein AM4 Sockel (Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming) bombenfest saß
> Um diesen wieder zu demontieren musste er die gesamte Basis halterung abschrauben o_ o
> Gibt es jemanden der diesen auch hier in Einsatz hat und ähnliche Probleme hat, oder war dies nicht normal?



Ich hab zwar den Kühler, aber leider (noch) kein AM4 Board. Wäre auf jeden Fall interessant wenn noch jemand was dazu sagen könnte.

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass der Kühler einfach fester sitzt weils ein PGA ist.


----------



## 9Strike (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand Dezember 18)*

Gab btw ein kleiner Update. "Changelog."
-hab das günstige X370 gegen ein äquivalentes B450 ausgetauscht
-die 1070 Ti gegen eine 2070 getauscht
-bei 350€ und 550€ einen günstigeren Ram genommen
-bei der nun 1800€ Konfig ist jetzt ein 9700K statt einem 9600K drin
-bei der nun 1600€ Konfig ist jetzt ein 2700X statt eine 2600 drin


----------



## 9Strike (7. August 2019)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (August 19)*

Ich hatte zwar zwischendrin schon ein paar Änderungen gemacht, ingesamt aber nichts größeres. Jetzt hab ich mich aber mal wieder richtig hingesetzt und alle Konfigs nochmal durchgearbeitet.

-bei der 350€ Konfig ist jetzt ein 3200G drin, das bedeutet aber auch dass man vorher ein Bios updaten machen (lassen) muss
-das Pure Power 11 hab ich durch das Focus Plus Gold ersetzt, da das 450W Seasonic günstiger ist und das 550W Seasonic vollmodular
-bei den Konfigs bis 900€ bin ich bein Ryzen 2600 geblieben, einfach weil der 3600 noch 80€ mehr kostet
-dafür gibts ab den 800€ das MSI Tomahawk MAX, weil es im Gegensatz zu den anderen ein 32MB Bios hat
-in den Konfigs von 600€ bis 1000€ sind die RX 5xx Karten rausgeflogen
-ab 1000€ sind jetzt Ryzen 3000 CPUs drin, allerdings mit den MSI MAX Boards
-erst ab 1900€ verwende ich ein X570 Board, eine PCIe 4.0 SSD und 3600 MHz Ram


----------



## Maddrax111 (8. August 2019)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (August 19)*

350 Euro Konfig

MSI B450M Gaming Plus ab €' '76,64 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das Board hat BIOS Flashback Funktion,also BIOS Update selber möglich was Kapital für eine größere SSD wie der Patriot Burst frei macht.


----------



## 9Strike (9. August 2019)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (August 19)*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> 350 Euro Konfig
> 
> MSI B450M Gaming Plus ab €'*'76,64 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Das Board hat BIOS Flashback Funktion,also BIOS Update selber möglich was Kapital für eine größere SSD wie der Patriot Burst frei macht.



Sehr gute Idee, danke dafür. Ich hab aber statt der größeren SSD 16GB Ram mit 3200 MHz genommen. Hat einen einfachen Grund: das Mainboard hat nur 2 DIMM-Slots, was aufrüsten teuer macht. Speicherplatz bei der Bedarf nachkaufen ist günstiger^^


----------



## Maddrax111 (9. August 2019)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (August 19)*



9Strike schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee, danke dafür. Ich hab aber statt der größeren SSD 16GB Ram mit 3200 MHz genommen. Hat einen einfachen Grund: das Mainboard hat nur 2 DIMM-Slots, was aufrüsten teuer macht. Speicherplatz bei der Bedarf nachkaufen ist günstiger^^



Stimmt,macht mehr Sinn.


----------



## Nconstract (10. August 2019)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (August 19)*

Warum ist den die 600€ Konfi für mittlere Details in WQHD und die 700€ Konfi für hohe Details in FullHD beschrieben trotz der stärkeren GPU?


----------



## 9Strike (10. August 2019)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (August 19)*



Nconstract schrieb:


> Warum ist den die 600€ Konfi für mittlere Details in WQHD und die 700€ Konfi für hohe Details in FullHD beschrieben trotz der stärkeren GPU?



Weil ich es falsch rum eingetragen hab, danke für die Info


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (August 19)*

Gibt es einen Grund dafür, dass jede Konfig nur mit 16GB Ram ausgestattet ist?


----------



## 9Strike (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: PC Beispielkonfigurationen (August 19)*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund dafür, dass jede Konfig nur mit 16GB Ram ausgestattet ist?



So halb. Bei allem bis vllt 1600€ seh ich den Vorteil fürs _Gaming_ nicht, dafüber sollte es aber rein, hast Recht. Wenn ich das nächste mal Zeit hab, änder ich es


----------



## Mydgard (22. Februar 2020)

Hinweis zur 800er und 900er Konfiguration: Der dort empfohlende CPU Kühler ist seit 9.1.2020 nicht mehr kaufbar bei irgendeinem Geizhals Händler ... da solltet ihr mal einen anderen rein packen ...


----------



## 9Strike (28. Februar 2020)

Danke, ich setz mich nächste Woche mal hin und geh alles durch.


----------



## Easycreed (31. März 2020)

*AW: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Gaming)*

Hallo ich wollte mir einen neuen Gaming PC zusammenstellen aber brauche dabei hilfe weil ich mich da leider nicht ganz so gut auskenne .
Folgendes ist mein system:
AMD FX-6100
Zambezi 32nm Technology
8,00GB Single-Channel DDR3 (9-9-9-24)
Gigabyte Technology Co. Ltd. GA-970A-UD3 (Socket M2)
BenQ RL2455 (1920x1080@60Hz)
BenQ RL2450H (1920x1080@60Hz)
4095MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 (Gigabyte)
931GB Seagate ST1000DM005 HD103SJ ATA Device (SATA )
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NSB0 ATA Device
Corsair VOID RGB USB Gaming Headset

Die Monitore und das Headset wollte ich behalten aber ansonsten wollte ich alles erneuern der preis ist offen es sollte nur  Sinn machen.


----------



## Lordac (31. März 2020)

Servus und Willkommen im Forum!

Bitte eröffne ein eigenes Thema in diesem Unterforum, hier geht es nur um die Beispielkonfigurationen und Diskussionen/Vorschläge dazu, nicht um eine Beratung!

Du findest hier im Unterforum auch einen Fragebogen angeheftet *klick*, bitte lies dir dir drei Spoiler durch, kopiere die Fragen in dein neu eröffnetes Thema, und beantworte sie so gut es geht.

Danke, Lordac


----------



## andi123 (4. April 2020)

bei der 1000€ Konfiguration gibt es den Artic Freezer CPU Kühler nicht mehr, Gute Alternative?


----------



## Lordac (4. April 2020)

Servus,

der Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced oder Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Dilligaf (25. April 2020)

Die 1900 Euro Konfiguration, denkst du da wird etwas in den kommenden 4 bis 8 merklich im Preis fallen? Ich plane eigentlich erst in eben 4 bis 8 Wochen zu kaufen da man derzeit aber viel Langeweile hat könnte ich mir sonst auch vorstellen jetzt schon zu bestellen ^^


----------



## Lordac (25. April 2020)

Servus,

aufgrund der aktuellen Weltlage lässt sich nur schwer sagen wie sich die Preise und die Verfügbarkeit in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten entwickeln, bei den Netzteilen ist z.B. teilweise schon ein Engpass zu beobachten.

Um dich ideal beraten zu können, machst du am besten ein Thema auf und nutzt den Fragebogen: Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten

Bei den Zusammenstellungen hat jeder eine etwas andere Herangehensweise, ich würde den Vorschlag für 1900,- Euro - je nach Ausgangslage, z.B. teilweise etwas anders gestalten, was aber absolut nichts gegen "9Strike" ist, der sich hier wirklich viel Mühe macht !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Dilligaf (27. April 2020)

Spricht bei der 1900er Konfiguration etwas dagegen den Ram 2x zu verbauen? Oder eher die 2x 16GB Riegel?


----------



## Lordac (27. April 2020)

Servus,

ich würde nach Möglichkeit immer auf zwei Riegel setzen, so wie ich es in deinem Thema vorgeschlagen hab: Neuer Rechner um die 1900 Euro

Am besten schreibst du da weiter, hier geht es eigentlich nur um die Beispielkonfigurationen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo, mittlerweile gibt es 64GB Ram Kits zu Preisen um die 200€. Wie wäre es in manchen Konfigs die 16GB Kits durch 32er zu ersetzen und in den teuersten Konfigs 64GB Kits zu empfehlen?


----------



## markus1612 (25. Juli 2020)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Hallo, mittlerweile gibt es 64GB Ram Kits zu Preisen um die 200€. Wie wäre es in manchen Konfigs die 16GB Kits durch 32er zu ersetzen und in den teuersten Konfigs 64GB Kits zu empfehlen?



Bei ersterem würde ich zustimmen, bei letzterem eher nicht.
Natürlich sind 64GB nett, beim Gaming bringt einem das aktuell aber gar nix.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (25. Juli 2020)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Bei ersterem würde ich zustimmen, bei letzterem eher nicht.
> Natürlich sind 64GB nett, beim Gaming bringt einem das aktuell aber gar nix.



HisN findet immer eine Ausnahme. Außerdem bearbeiten viele Leute neben dem Zocken ihre hochauflösenden Fotos und Videos. Da sind 64GB dann fast schon zu wenig Wenn man dann noch encodiert und gleichzeitig spielt, sind oft Ram und Vram voll.


----------



## Mr.M. (7. November 2020)

Hi,

werden die Beispielkonfigurationen in naher Zukunft aktualisiert? 

Ich würde gerne was zusammenstellen und fande eure Seite dafür sehr hilfreich. Allerdings gibt es die Hälfte von dem "alten Zeug" schon nicht mehr zu kaufen. 🙈

Gruß
Matti


----------



## DarkG4m3r (11. November 2020)

Mr.M. schrieb:


> werden die Beispielkonfigurationen in naher Zukunft aktualisiert?
> 
> Ich würde gerne was zusammenstellen und fande eure Seite dafür sehr hilfreich. Allerdings gibt es die Hälfte von dem "alten Zeug" schon nicht mehr zu kaufen. 🙈


Mach doch dazu ein neues Thema auf, dann wirst du mit "dem neuesten Sh*t" beraten!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. November 2020)

Erst einmal Danke an 9Strike für die bisherige Arbeit in diesem Thread. 
Gibt es denn jemanden, der diesen Thread übernehmen möchte? Dann bitte direkt hier im Thread oder bei mir melden.


----------



## FlorianKl (9. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde mich daran beteiligen, möchte das aber nicht alleine machen. Man verbaut sonst schon ein bisschen seinen eigenen Geschmack (und ich bin nicht durchgehend sehr aktiv hier)  Gibt's vielleicht jemanden, der/die sich dazu mit mir austauschen möchte? Geht ja auch darum, was für Listen man überhaupt erstellt. Ich finde z.B. die Aufteilung nach harten Preisklassen nicht optimal, ich würde eher sowas wie "eSport", "1440p AAA-Spiele", "Videoschnitt" jeweils mit einer "runden" Konfig erstellen. Dazu Anmerkungen, wie man sparen/was man optional ausgeben kann.


----------



## DarkG4m3r (9. Dezember 2020)

FlorianKl schrieb:


> Ich finde z.B. die Aufteilung nach harten Preisklassen nicht optimal, ich würde eher sowas wie "eSport", "1440p AAA-Spiele", "Videoschnitt" jeweils mit einer "runden" Konfig erstellen. Dazu Anmerkungen, wie man sparen/was man optional ausgeben kann.


Ich finde das schon mal eine sehr, sehr gute Idee! Ich bin dafür glaub ich auch nicht geschaffen und nicht immer aktiv.


----------



## 9Strike (25. März 2021)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Erst einmal Danke an 9Strike für die bisherige Arbeit in diesem Thread.
> Gibt es denn jemanden, der diesen Thread übernehmen möchte? Dann bitte direkt hier im Thread oder bei mir melden.


Sorry, ja ich gebe den Thread gerne ab, habe leider keine Zeit mehr das hier aktuell zu halten, und im Moment macht HW kaufen eh wenig Spaß


----------



## Lordac (11. Dezember 2021)

Servus,

da mich "chill_eule" explizit darauf angesprochen hat (**klick**):


> Wie wäre es, wenn du den Thread von @9Strike übernimmst?


Auch wenn ich die ein oder andere Stunde im Forum verbringe, und im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten versuche zu helfen, sehe ich mich hier nicht.

Ich hatte vor geraumer Zeit einen Blog "*Kaufempfehlung*", neben dem das diesen manche in der Signatur hatten - ich natürlich auch, wurde auch darauf hingewiesen, ähnlich wie jetzt auf den Fragebogen.

Es waren zwar keine Beispielkonfigurationen, der Aufwand die Hardware aktuell zu halten war aber ähnlich hoch, ich weiß also was man sich da antut!

Da ich die Einteilung in Preisklassen - wie auch "FlorianKI" hier im *#523* geschrieben hat, damals schon nicht gut fand, hab ich einen anderen Weg gewählt.

Ein PC ist sehr individuell und jeder hat gewisse Vorlieben oder eine Linie/Struktur in den Vorschlägen, welche aber niemals Allgemeingültig sein können.
Dies sieht man sehr oft wie meine "kritisiert" oder nicht beachtet/beherzigt werden, vor allem bei der Ansicht Grafikkarte vs. Auflösung vom Monitor.

Aber zurück zu den Beispielkonfigurationen, so praktisch diese grundsätzlich als Basis sein können, denke ich nicht das sie viel genutzt werden, Aufrufzahlen hin- oder her.

Man sieht ja schon am Fragebogen und den zugehörigen Anmerkungen das diese Hilfestellung eigentlich viel zu wenig und "richtig" eingesetzt wird.
Vielen Leuten fehlt es einfach an Eigeninitiative, unabhängig von aktuellen Beispielkonfigurationen, könnte man sich ja auch an aktuellen Themen im ähnlichen Preisbereich orientieren, wie viele machen das?

Man könnte sich hier natürlich grundlegend anders aufstellen und die Konfigurationen deutlich runterbrechen oder anders aufbauen/gestalten, was auch den Aufwand minimieren würde.

Für mich ist das hier aber nur ein Hobby, und ich habe viel Halbwissen weil ich weder beruflich mit Hardware zu tun habe, noch in meiner Freizeit zu tief einsteigen möchte.
Ich reflektiere mich da durchaus selbst, und weiß nicht ob ich dann überhaupt Leute beraten soll, weil ich eben nur ein "Normalanwender" bin, der technisch nicht zu tief drin steckt.

Mir bricht da auch kein Zacken aus der Krone indem ich das offen zugebe.

Angenommen ich übernehme das Thema, und schlage bei einem AM4-ITX-Mainboard XY vor, dann kommt jemand mit mehr Wissen um´s Eck, und schlägt im Beratungsthema folgendes vor: _"Nimm doch Mainboard YZ, das hat mehr Layer, bessere Powerstages, eine bessere Ausstattung, und ist dabei noch günstiger..."._

Damit ist der Beispielvorschlag hinfällig, bzw. müsste man sich ständig bei jeder Komponente bis in´s Detail auf dem Laufendem halten.
Bei Geizhals sind z.B. bei den Mainboards leider die Informationen zu den  Spannungswandlern raus geflogen, welche zumindest für mich ein Anhaltspunkt waren.

Ich wüsste jetzt spontan nicht wo ich Detailinformationen zu den Mainboard her bekomme, mit Ausnahme der Herstellerseite.

Da jetzt aber zu jedem Mainboard die Spezifikationen zu durchsuchen (sofern da alles angegeben ist), zu vergleichen, zu bewerten und dann eine Entscheidung zu treffen, ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu viel.

Hier gibt es genügend andere Leute die mehr in der Technik drin sind, und/oder dafür Zeit/Interesse aufbringen.

Wie dem auch sei, ich sehe in diesem Thema hier jedenfalls dringenden Handlungsbedarf!

Die Zusammenstellungen sind gut zwei Jahre alt, ihr wisst selbst wie schnell sich der Hardwaremarkt dreht !
Auf Stephan´s Aufruf folgten nur wenige Beiträge, und sonst ist nichts passiert.

Das Thema muss überarbeitet, oder nicht mehr oben angeheftet werden, dies hab ich gestern auch Stephan geschrieben, da warte ich aber noch auf eine Rückmeldung.

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Dezember 2021)

Sehr schöner und richtiger/wichtiger Beitrag, Kumpel @Lordac 

Momentan ist es noch schwieriger, einen ordentlichen PC zusammenzustellen, geschweige denn, einen Gaming-PC.... bei den völlig durchgeknallten Preisen für Grakas  

Alles schwer im Umbruch.... der schweineteure DDR5 drängt auf den Markt..... was ich von dem "kranken" 12600K halten soll (6+4 und tralala..... ), weiß ich echt nicht.... selbst für die günstigsten Z690 Bretter werden lockere 200,- Taler aufgerufen.....

AMD hat mit dem Release der 5000er Ryzen die Preise so elendig angezogen 

Ich fände es trotzdem schade, wenn die Beispielkonfigurationen rausfliegen.

Hat mal jemand geguckt, wie das bei der Konkurrenz aussieht (mit den Beispielkonfigs) ?
Also bei Luxx und der Base ?

Vielleicht sollten (momentan) gar keine Beispielkonfigs angeboten werden, sondern nur "ein Querschnitt" der aktuellen Technik.... also, welche CPUs, Mainboards, RAM etc. momentan aktuell sind.... von günstig bis Deluxe..... ein paar Vor- und Nachteile aufgezeigt..... Preis/Leistungsverhältnisse angesprochen werden....

Wie ein "günstiger" Gaming-PC für nicht so anspruchsvolle Gelegenheitszocker aussehen könnte (Ryzen 5600G oder 5700G).

Grakas kann man ja momentan gar keine empfehlen.... 

Auf jeden Fall, beste Grüße aussem Pott an die komplette Belegschaft hier, und an meine alten Kumpels 
Rosi


----------



## Lordac (16. Dezember 2021)

Grüß dich Rosi,

danke für die netten Worte!


Rosigatton schrieb:


> Alles schwer im Umbruch.... der schweineteure DDR5 drängt auf den Markt...


das sehe ich (noch) nicht tragisch, weil der Mehrwert für Spieler erst mit schnelleren Kits samt strafferen Timings kommen wird.

Ich hoff das sich da bis zur neuen AMD-Plattform was tut, und dann auch die Verfügbarkeit gegeben ist.


Rosigatton schrieb:


> ...was ich von dem "kranken" 12600K halten soll (6+4 und tralala..... ), weiß ich echt nicht...


Ich find die CPU gut, man muss sich halt von der bisherigen Einstufung: 2-, 4-,6-, 8-, 12-, 16-Kerner lösen.


Rosigatton schrieb:


> ...selbst für die günstigsten Z690 Bretter werden lockere 200,- Taler aufgerufen...


Das find ich auch nicht so wild, z.B. das solide GIGABYTE Z590 Gaming X stieg auch mit knapp 200,- Euro ein, und Z-Boards waren schon immer etwas teurer.


Rosigatton schrieb:


> AMD hat mit dem Release der 5000er Ryzen die Preise so elendig angezogen


Ja, leider.
So ist aber z.B. ein AMD-Unterbau mit einem Ryzen 7 5800X, zu welchem ich raten würde wenn es vom Budget her geht, vom Preis her nicht weit weg von einem i5-12600K:





						Produktvergleich AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, 8C/16T, 3.80-4.70GHz, boxed ohne Kühler, Alpenföhn Brocken 3, MSI B550-A Pro, G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC) Geizhals Deutschland
					

Produktvergleich für AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, 8C/16T, 3.80-4.70GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (100-100000063WOF), Alpenföhn Brocken 3 (84000000140), MSI B550-A Pro (7C56-002R), G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC)




					geizhals.de
				








						Produktvergleich Intel Core i5-12600K, 6C+4c/16T, 3.70-4.90GHz, boxed ohne Kühler, be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4, MSI PRO Z690-A DDR4, G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC) Geizhals Deutschland
					

Produktvergleich für Intel Core i5-12600K, 6C+4c/16T, 3.70-4.90GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX8071512600K), be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (BK022), MSI PRO Z690-A DDR4 (7D25-002R), G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC)




					geizhals.de
				



Da liegen aktuell 59,- Euro dazwischen, dafür ist der i5 im Spiele-Mix der PCGH-Benchmarks ~ 7% schneller, lässt sich übertakten, und "Meteor Lake" soll mutmaßlich mit den aktuellen Boards laufen.


Rosigatton schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand geguckt, wie das bei der Konkurrenz aussieht (mit den Beispielkonfigs) ?


So sieht das bei Computerbase aus:








						Leserartikel - Der Ideale Gaming-PC: Spiele-PC selbst zusammenstellen
					

Einen Gaming-PC ganz einfach selbst zusammenstellen: mit Konfigurationen für Rechner von 500 bis über 2000 Euro ein Kinderspiel.    [FAQ] Der Ideale Gaming PC Spiele-PC selbst zusammenstellen     Letztes Update: 08.11.2022     An wen richtet sich die FAQ? Aufgrund der zahlreichen Anfragen im...




					www.computerbase.de
				



Wie schon angesprochen, fällt mir aber z.B. auf das beim i5-10400F/i5-11400F nicht darauf hingewiesen wird das die CPUs mit offener TDP mehr Leistung haben, und dann auch ein entsprechend besserer CPU-Kühler nötig/sinnvoll ist, oder man die Einstellung im BIOS/Uefi kontrollieren/vornehmen soll, wenn man das nicht möchte.

Da die meisten Intel-Mainboardhersteller die TDP pauschal frei geben, und dieser Leistungszugewinn die beiden CPUs auch so attraktiv macht (die Effizienz lasse ich mal außen vor), ist dieser Hinweis für mich unabdingbar!


Rosigatton schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten (momentan) gar keine Beispielkonfigs angeboten werden, sondern nur "ein Querschnitt" der aktuellen Technik...


Wie auch immer es gelöst wird, es muss alles gepflegt werden, und daran scheitert es seit über zwei Jahren...

Ich hab auch schon überlegt mal einen groben Entwurf zu machen wie "chill_eule" hier vorgeschlagen hat: **klick**.

Die Frage ist nur wie viele schauen sich das Thema an, und wie viele nutzen dann den "Baukasten", was ja wieder ein Stück weit "Aufwand" für einen selbst bedeutet, da ist der Klick auf den "Neues Thema erstellen"-Knopf viel praktischer.


Rosigatton schrieb:


> Grakas kann man ja momentan gar keine empfehlen...


Ich seh das total entspannt, und im Forum sind auch sehr viele die jeden aufgerufenen Preis bezahlen, bitte das aber nicht als Wertung verstehen!

Vor kurzem war es erst so das jemand eine RTX3080Ti für einen WQHD-Monitor kaufen wollte, was ich selbst nie machen würde.
Letztlich wurde dann eine RTX3090 gewünscht/gekauft die für über 50% Aufpreis, ca. 4,2% Mehrleistung bringt. 

Das war sicher nicht die Regel, aber es ist ganz oft so das eine RTX3060Ti/RX6700XT welche ich für WQHD sehr gut finde, als zu schwach gesehen, und mind. 1-3 Stufen höher gekauft wird.

Das Geld scheint für viele also keine Rolle zu spielen, deshalb empfehle ich nach wie vor die Grafikkarten, welche ich zur Auflösung vom Monitor passend finde, ganz egal was sie kosten!

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## RyzA (16. Dezember 2021)

Wenn die Beispielkonfigurationen nicht gepflegt und regelmäßig aktualisiert werden, macht das keinen Sinn.
Und man müßte die Anzahl der Configs stark reduzieren. Sonst ist das einfach zuviel Arbeit.
Ich selber stelle zwar auch gerne mal zusammen, aber mache das lieber spontan wie ich Zeit&Lust habe.
Außerdem sind individuelle Zusammenstellungen angepasster an die jeweiligen Bedürfnisse/Wünsche des Kaufinteressenten.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Dezember 2021)

Letztes Jahr und Anfang diesen Jahres, als ich noch mehr Zeit (und Lust ^^) hatte, bei den Kaufberatungen aktiv zu sein, habe ich mir unzählige Wunschlisten bei Geizhals abgespeichert, um dann je nach Budget und Umfang einer Aufrüstung schnell einen Vorschlag parat zu haben.
Viele davon könnte man auch heute noch verwenden, auch wenn sie teilweise outdated sind oder nicht komplett, weil z.B. Alderlake als Plattform bisher fehlt.
Aber AMDs Zen2 und Zen3, sowie Intels 10er und 11er Generation gibts dort in zahlreichen Varianten.

Hier mal ein Auszug, ca. ein Drittel meiner gespeicherten Listen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind viele bei, die dann doch dem User angepasst wurden, aber der Großteil davon ist universal, vor allem was CPU/RAM/Board Kombinationen + evtl. ne SSD oder Netzteil angeht.
Grafikkarten konnte man ja die ganze Zeit nicht wirklich empfehlen, deshalb hab ich da fast nie eine mit drin.

Falls jemand sich erbarmt, dieses Thema hier weiter zu Pflegen, stelle ich die Listen gerne als Starthilfe oder Anhaltspunkt zur Verfügung


----------



## RyzA (17. Dezember 2021)

Solche Listen hatte ich auch viele. Dann aber der Übersicht wegen wieder gelöscht.
Ich verlinke in den Threads die Komponenten nur noch einzeln. Dafür packe ich mir die vorher in meine lokale Wunschliste.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich hätte schon Lust, mich mal wieder richtig reinzuhängen.... aber momentan habe ich einfach keine Zeit dazu ...


----------



## Shinna (17. Dezember 2021)

Das "Problem" bei den aktuellen GPUs ist schlicht und einfach die Verfügbarkeit. Was zBsp. bei MF mit "Mehr als 5 auf Lager" gelistet ist kann trotz allem binnen Minuten ausverkauft sein.  Gerade bei den NVidia RTX Karten ist das häufig der Fall. Das führt dazu, dass in solchen Beispiel Konfigurationen quasi je nach Tageszeit nicht mal mehr die überteuerten Karten verfügbar sind. Alles was man dann noch findet sind Angebote aus nicht wirklich bekannten Shops mit Extrem-Scalper-Preisen.

Das was man ggf. machen könnte wären ein paar Kategorien und einen Hinweis, dass man bei der GPU selber tagesaktuell nachschauen muss was und wo verfügbar ist. Sprich letztlich dann sowas:

Office/Internet/E-Learning PC​Gaming PC für 1080p​Gaming PC für 1440p​Gaming PC 4k​​


Lordac schrieb:


> Bei Geizhals sind z.B. bei den Mainboards leider die Informationen zu den Spannungswandlern raus geflogen, welche zumindest für mich ein Anhaltspunkt waren.
> 
> Ich wüsste jetzt spontan nicht wo ich Detailinformationen zu den Mainboard her bekomme, mit Ausnahme der Herstellerseite.
> 
> Da jetzt aber zu jedem Mainboard die Spezifikationen zu durchsuchen (sofern da alles angegeben ist), zu vergleichen, zu bewerten und dann eine Entscheidung zu treffen, ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu viel.


Das isst gar nicht soo dramatisch wie man denkt.  Seitens der Hersteller ist da einfach nur sehr sehr viel Marketing dabei. Fast alle Hersteller nutzen bei ihren jeweiligen "Board Familien" Copy/Paste bei der VCore VRM. Ggf. gibt es Unterschiede bei der Anzahl der PowerStages und dem Nominal Current Output dieser. Was letztlich aber keinen wirklich realen Einfluß hat. Am Ende ist es quasi egal ob eine VCore VRM 40,50 oder 70°C warm wird. Die PowerStages sind für 105°C bzw. sogar zT für 150°C gespecct. IdR wird einem eher die CPU Thermal Throttlen bevor das Board die Beine von sich streckt. 

Um mal ein Beispiel zu bringen:

CPU X benötigt 200A um dann mit X Ghz zu laufen. Ob man nun ein Board mit 14x 50A DrMOS hat oder 20x 105A SPS ist belanglos. Solange das jeweilige Board halbwegs vernünftige Passiv Kühlkörper aufweist verrichten beide ihren Job. Sicherlich gibt es Unterschied beim Ripple oder Transient Respons. Nur ist das abgesehen von "Extrem OC" auch nichts was einen einschränkt. 

Das was die Menge an PowerStages bewirkt ist schlicht und einfach die Abwärme pro Bauteil zu verringern. Damit wird "gewährleistet", dass die Boards vom unteren bis oberen Ende der CPU SKUs alles "vertragen".  Und das auch in nicht optimal gekühlten Gehäusen. Irgendwann sind die Board Hersteller "leider" dazu übergegangen den Phasen Count so zu bewerben wie die CPU Hersteller den Core Count. Mit dem Unterschied das eine 4 Phasen besser sein kann als eine 6 oder 8 Phasen VCore VRM. Das ASUS B550 F-Gaming hat eine 4 Phasen VCore VRM mit 3 PowerStages pro Phase. Ist sie deswegen schlecht? Nein absolut nicht. Die kann es mit jeder 6 Phasen VCore VRM von Gigabyte auf B550 aufnehmen bzw. ist sogar besser.


----------



## Optiki (20. Dezember 2021)

Lordac schrieb:


> Es waren zwar keine Beispielkonfigurationen, der Aufwand die Hardware aktuell zu halten war aber ähnlich hoch, ich weiß also was man sich da antut!


Ich glaube aktuell will sich das keiner wirklich antun. 


Lordac schrieb:


> Ein PC ist sehr individuell und jeder hat gewisse Vorlieben oder eine Linie/Struktur in den Vorschlägen, welche aber niemals Allgemeingültig sein können.
> Dies sieht man sehr oft wie meine "kritisiert" oder nicht beachtet/beherzigt werden, vor allem bei der Ansicht Grafikkarte vs. Auflösung vom Monitor.


Eine Kaufberatung ist leider meiner Meinung nach sehr undankbar, du solltest es dir nicht zu sehr zu Herzen nehmen. Ich finde deine Vorschlage immer sehr schön aufgearbeitet, schreibe dazu auch gleich noch etwas unten. 


Lordac schrieb:


> Aber zurück zu den Beispielkonfigurationen, so praktisch diese grundsätzlich als Basis sein können, denke ich nicht das sie viel genutzt werden, Aufrufzahlen hin- oder her.
> 
> Man sieht ja schon am Fragebogen und den zugehörigen Anmerkungen das diese Hilfestellung eigentlich viel zu wenig und "richtig" eingesetzt wird.
> Vielen Leuten fehlt es einfach an Eigeninitiative, unabhängig von aktuellen Beispielkonfigurationen, könnte man sich ja auch an aktuellen Themen im ähnlichen Preisbereich orientieren, wie viele machen das?


Das mit der Eigeninitiative ist natürlich ein ansteigendes Problem in unserer Gesellschaft, aber ich denke es gibt schon noch Leute, welche es so machen, ich selber habe es damals 2016 so gemacht. 


Lordac schrieb:


> Für mich ist das hier aber nur ein Hobby, und ich habe viel Halbwissen weil ich weder beruflich mit Hardware zu tun habe, noch in meiner Freizeit zu tief einsteigen möchte.
> Ich reflektiere mich da durchaus selbst, und weiß nicht ob ich dann überhaupt Leute beraten soll, weil ich eben nur ein "Normalanwender" bin, der technisch nicht zu tief drin steckt.


Lustigerweise geht es mir genauso, wenn ich im echten Leben etwas machen darf, dann sind es immer halbsterbende Laptops, die langsamer als jede Schnecke sind und ich dann darf dann über Stunden die Daten kopieren. Ich hab in den letzten 5 Jahren genau 2 Kühler verbaut und ein ganzen PC gebaut, sonst nur SSDs eingebaut.  


Lordac schrieb:


> Angenommen ich übernehme das Thema, und schlage bei einem AM4-ITX-Mainboard XY vor, dann kommt jemand mit mehr Wissen um´s Eck, und schlägt im Beratungsthema folgendes vor: _"Nimm doch Mainboard YZ, das hat mehr Layer, bessere Powerstages, eine bessere Ausstattung, und ist dabei noch günstiger..."._
> 
> Da jetzt aber zu jedem Mainboard die Spezifikationen zu durchsuchen (sofern da alles angegeben ist), zu vergleichen, zu bewerten und dann eine Entscheidung zu treffen, ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu viel.


Für solche Sondersachen wie ITX oder alles RGB sind die Beispiel-Konfigurationen ja nicht gedacht. 
Die Thematik Mainboard ist wirklich schwierig, gerad die Thematik die du hier ansprichst, sehe ich gerade wieder bei den Z690 Boards, vor allem am Anfang ist das schwierig genaue Empfehlungen auszusprechen. Bist jetzt ist mir da nur @Shinna aufgefallen, welcher da halbwegs ein paar Informationen gibt, aber sich auch viel Bullzoid bezieht. 
Teilweise habe ich sogar Leute aus dem PCGH Team oder heute beispielsweise IIcarus markiert, weil ich die Hoffnung hatte, die Leute könnten uns mehr Informationen geben. Leider fühlt sich die Kaufberatung manchmal an, wie eine eigene Welt, die von den Leuten mit tiefem Wissen gemieden werden. 



Lordac schrieb:


> Hier gibt es genügend andere Leute die mehr in der Technik drin sind, und/oder dafür Zeit/Interesse aufbringen.


Das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, wie bereits oben geschrieben ist die Kaufberatung sehr undankbar, man investiert viel Zeit und am Ende gibt es meistens nicht einmal eine positive Rückmeldung, da werden viele auch keine Lust darauf haben. Schön war es ja auch bei @Threshold zu sehen, als es plötzlich hieß er bekommt Geld von BQ. 


Lordac schrieb:


> Das Thema muss überarbeitet, oder nicht mehr oben angeheftet werden, dies hab ich gestern auch Stephan geschrieben, da warte ich aber noch auf eine Rückmeldung.


Wenn sich dafür keiner findet, sollte das Thema nicht angeheftet sein.

Was mir leider zuletzt in der Kaufberatung aufgefallen ist, dass z.B. @chill_eule eine Wunschliste mit einem Kühler drin postet, bei dem die Variante in der Liste fast 35 Euro kostet und dann die Variante mit dem weißen Rand fast 10 Euro weniger aktuell kostet, solche Sachen sollte wir versuchen zu vermeiden in Zukunft. Gerade deswegen finde ich die Aufarbeitungen/Vorschläge von dir(Lordac) so gut, weil du meistens die übergeordnete Links von Geizhals verwendest. Eventuell sollten sich die Beratenden da mehr zusammenschließen und sollten einen Thread haben, aus dem Links genommen werden können und eventuell Sachen zusammen diskutiert werden, beispielsweise ob Kühler XY eine Empfehlung sein sollte oder nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Dezember 2021)

Optiki schrieb:


> dass z.B. @chill_eule eine Wunschliste mit einem Kühler drin postet, bei dem die Variante in der Liste fast 35 Euro kostet und dann die Variante mit dem weißen Rand fast 10 Euro weniger aktuell kostet


Etliche Monate nach dem die Liste erstellt wurde, können sich die Preise natürlich geändert haben. 

Da bei Kühlern die Preise ja meist sehr stabil sind, achte ich da eher weniger drauf


----------



## Optiki (20. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Etliche Monate nach dem die Liste erstellt wurde, können sich die Preise natürlich geändert haben.
> 
> Da bei Kühlern die Preise ja meist sehr stabil sind, achte ich da eher weniger drauf


Kann uns allen passieren, ich habe die Tage auch immer das B560M Aorus Elite anstatt dem Pro verlinkt. Sowas könnten wir eventuell vermeiden, wenn wir uns sowas wie eine gemeinsamen Datenquellen schaffen könnten, die müsste dann halt auch nicht repräsentativ sein. Wenn ich dann doch wieder einer mit Motivation finden sollten, dann könnte das einer als Grundlage für einen solchen Beispielkonfigurationsthread nehmen.  

Leider kann man bei Geizhals immer nur eine Variante und nicht ein Modell in die Wunschliste packen.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Dezember 2021)

Optiki schrieb:


> Sowas könnten wir eventuell vermeiden, wenn wir uns sowas wie eine gemeinsamen Datenquellen schaffen könnten


Das klingt natürlich gut, wenn es ein Thema gibt, dass von mehreren Leuten gepflegt wird.
Da ist die Chance, das _irgendwer_ mal Zeit hat, die Liste zu Pflegen oder einen Fehler zu entdecken, natürlich deutlich größer.

Ich hab nur ehrlich gesagt keinen Plan, wie das vernünftig hier im Forum funktionieren soll.
Es müssten ja mehrere "normale" User gleichberechtigt Zugriff auf bspw. den Startbeitrag hier haben 
Ob das irgendwie machbar wäre (technisch gesehen) oder überhaupt sinnvoll ist? 
Kein Plan. 

Das müssten natürlich auch User sein, die untereinander gut kommunizieren können und eben Lust haben, diese Konfigurationen/Listen gemeinsam zu Pflegen.


----------



## Optiki (20. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das müssten natürlich auch User sein, die untereinander gut kommunizieren können und eben Lust haben, diese Konfigurationen/Listen gemeinsam zu Pflegen.


Ist halt wirklich schwierig, wir haben ja alle verschiedene Ansichten. Vlt könnte man auch einen Thread machen, der heißt Diskussion zur Kaufberatung 2022, wo man auch mal seine Meinung ausspricht. Zur Zeit ist gefühlt so, dass alle schon so bisschen miteinander arbeiten, man übernimmt von anderen oder ein Anderer übernimmt von meinen Vorschlägen.

Wenn wir eine grobe Liste mit beispielsweise CPU Kühler, Gehäuse zusammenbekommen, dann wäre das ja schon was. Über den Rest könnte ja man dann halt etwas mehr diskutieren und wenn man sich einige wird, das Ergebnis in der Startpost editieren.


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich hab nur ehrlich gesagt keinen Plan, wie das vernünftig hier im Forum funktionieren soll.
> Es müssten ja mehrere "normale" User gleichberechtigt Zugriff auf bspw. den Startbeitrag hier haben
> Ob das irgendwie machbar wäre (technisch gesehen) oder überhaupt sinnvoll ist?
> Kein Plan.


Das wird nicht funktionieren. Außerdem verderben ja bekanntlich viele Köche den Brei.
Man kann ja über vieles diskutieren, aber wenn da ständig jemand in meinen Beiträgen rumwurschteln würde, dann würde ich die Krise bekommen. 



Optiki schrieb:


> Ist halt wirklich schwierig, wir haben ja alle verschiedene Ansichten. Vlt könnte man auch einen Thread machen, der heißt Diskussion zur Kaufberatung 2022, wo man auch mal seine Meinung ausspricht. Zur Zeit ist gefühlt so, dass alle schon so bisschen miteinander arbeiten, man übernimmt von anderen oder ein Anderer übernimmt von meinen Vorschlägen.


Das mit dem Diskussionsthread ist eine gute Idee.

Ansonsten finde ich, dass wir eigentlich alle gut und im gepflegten Umgangston zusammen arbeiten, im Kaufberatungsforum.
Ich gucke mir auch andere Configs genau an und wenn mich etwas überzeugt übernehme ich das.
Man ist ja  lernfähig.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2021)

Optiki schrieb:


> Schön war es ja auch bei @Threshold zu sehen, als es plötzlich hieß er bekommt Geld von BQ.


Meine Umschläge habe ich heimlich bekommen,


----------



## Lordac (14. Januar 2022)

Servus,


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Gibt es denn jemanden, der diesen Thread übernehmen möchte? Dann bitte direkt hier im Thread oder bei mir melden.





chill_eule schrieb:


> Falls jemand sich erbarmt, dieses Thema hier weiter zu Pflegen, stelle ich die Listen gerne als Starthilfe oder Anhaltspunkt zur Verfügung


da heute jemand dieses Thema explizit angesprochen hat: **klick**:


> Ich habe den Fragebogen beantwortet und auch mir die verschiedenen Beispielkonfigurationen (leider fehlt bei allen Beispielen eine Grafikkarte und sie sind auch noch recht veraltet)...


will ich das Thema noch einmal aufgreifen.

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung das es im Verhältnis der Nutzung, zu viel Aufwand ist dieses Thema neu aufzustellen, sowie zu pflegen. 

Das hat auch nichts damit zu tun sich nicht "erbarmen" zu wollen (den Ausdruck finde ich recht "hart"), sondern weil der Forenalltag zeigt das für viele schon der Fragebogen eine Hürde darstellt, und es abgesehen davon sehr oft individuell wird. 

Wie auch immer, wenn niemand gefunden wird der sich dem Thema annimmt, darf es nicht mehr angeheftet sein da es schlicht veraltet ist!
Mit so etwas macht man keinen guten Eindruck; die angehefteten Themen müssen in jedem Unterforum auf den "Prüfstand" gestellt werden!

In Absprache mit dem Ersteller - sofern ein Kontakt noch möglich ist, muss man sich auch mal von etwas trennen können wenn es nicht mehr aktuell ist. 

Deshalb möchte ich hiermit die Verantwortlichen bitten zu handeln!

Viele Grüße,

Lordac


----------



## Shinna (14. Januar 2022)

Lordac schrieb:


> sondern weil der Forenalltag zeigt das für viele schon der Fragebogen eine Hürde darstellt


Es scheint ja schon eine Herausforderung zu sein bestehende Themen zu lesen. Es gibt drölfzig Themen zu "Gaming PC für 2000€ oder Home Office und Gaming für 1000€". Und das quasi auf Tagesbasis. Glauben die Leute eigentlich, dass man für sie jeweils die ultimative Konfig aus dem Hut zaubert? Das man in den anderen Beiträgen das "Schnäppchen Paket" zurückgehalten hat, um es jetzt genau in diesem Beitrag rauszuhauen?

Entweder ist bei einigen Hilfesuchenden die Kompetenz wirklich sehr niedrig anzusetzen, die Faulheit etwas bestehendes zu lesen hoch oder sie glauben das ein 1000€ PC(mal als Beispiel) wundersamerweise zig Möglichkeiten zulässt.

Selbst wenn ich nicht weiß welche 1TB M2 SSD "gut" ist kann ich zumindest ersehen, dass der Preisrahmen sich grob zwischen 75-100€ bewegt. Um das einfach mal stellvertretend als Beispiel zu nehmen. Die Bereitschaft einfach die Bezeichnung von 2 verschiedenen Chipsätzen mit dem Zusatz "Unterschiede" zu googlen ist meist nicht vorhanden. Wozu auch? Bei Bedarf wird es hier vorgekaut.

€dit:

Ich werde mich aus dieser Art von Beratung etwas zurückziehen. Wenn der TE sich nicht die Mühe macht grundlegende Informationen bereitzustellen habe ich keine Lust meine Zeit aufzuwenden.


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2022)

Lordac schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, wenn niemand gefunden wird der sich dem Thema annimmt, darf es nicht mehr angeheftet sein da es schlicht veraltet ist!
> Mit so etwas macht man keinen guten Eindruck; die angehefteten Themen müssen in jedem Unterforum auf den "Prüfstand" gestellt werden!
> 
> In Absprache mit dem Ersteller - sofern ein Kontakt noch möglich ist, muss man sich auch mal von etwas trennen können wenn es nicht mehr aktuell ist.
> ...


Hast du schon einen Mod deswegen angeschrieben?



Shinna schrieb:


> €dit:
> 
> Ich werde mich aus dieser Art von Beratung etwas zurückziehen. Wenn der TE sich nicht die Mühe macht grundlegende Informationen bereitzustellen habe ich keine Lust meine Zeit aufzuwenden.


Schade.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Januar 2022)

*Einstampfen [X]*
Weitermachen [ ]

Wäre nicht todtraurig, wenn das Thema abgesetzt wird.
Interesse ist auf beiden Seiten ja kaum vorhanden: Weder beim _das-Thema-Pflegenden_ noch bei den Usern, die eine Konfig suchen.
Da ist das simple finden und beantworten des Fragebogens ja schon oft ein Krampf, genau so das stöbern in bestehenden Themen. 
Da kann ich @Shinna auch sehr gut verstehen. Spaß macht das nicht so oft, vor allem weil nur selten auch eine Rückmeldung kommt, wenn die Kiste läuft.

Nur wir, als Community, können/wollen die Sache mit Beispielkonfigs anscheinend nicht stemmen.
Einerseits schade, aber auch verständlich aus den oben (auch von Anderen) genannten Gründen.



Lordac schrieb:


> Mit so etwas macht man keinen guten Eindruck; die angehefteten Themen müssen in jedem Unterforum auf den "Prüfstand" gestellt werden!


Ja, das stimmt. Da *erbarmt* sich aber bisher auch keiner, das mal durch zu sehen.
Vorgeschlagen hatte ich vor ~18 Monaten auch schon reichlich Themen *klick*

Aber @PCGH_Stephan hat ja immer so viel um die Ohren


----------



## Shinna (14. Januar 2022)

Das anheften bzw lösen von Threads sollte doch jeder Mod können. Oder etwa nicht?

Es gibt doch garantiert ein "Mod Forum". Dort einfach mal alle pinned Threads auflisten und abstimmen was pinned bleibt und was ggf. nicht.


----------



## Lordac (14. Januar 2022)

Servus,


Shinna schrieb:


> Wenn der TE sich nicht die Mühe macht grundlegende Informationen bereitzustellen habe ich keine Lust meine Zeit aufzuwenden.


in den letzten Tagen gibt es sehr viele erfreuliche Beispiele wo Forenneulinge direkt den Fragebogen finden, und ihn auch nutzen.
Auf der anderen Seite sind dann aber auch Leute mit z.T. mehreren tausend Beiträgen, wo man mehr erwarten könnte.


Shinna schrieb:


> Das anheften bzw. lösen von Threads sollte doch jeder Mod können. Oder etwa nicht?


Ja, aber soweit ich weiß muss das lösen aber "abgesegnet" werden, vielleicht kann "chill_eule" etwas dazu sagen.


RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du schon einen Mod deswegen angeschrieben?


Ich hab letzten Dezember "PCGH_Stephan" angeschrieben, und es schon öfter bei zwei Moderatoren angesprochen. 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Da *erbarmt* sich aber bisher auch keiner, das mal durch zu sehen.
> Aber @PCGH_Stephan hat ja immer so viel um die Ohren


Es ist klar das es Zeit kostet ein Forum zu pflegen,; ohne die internen Strukturen zu kennen, müsste man da aber vielleicht gewisse Aufgaben mehr und konkret verteilen, sowie dann evtl. mehr Moderatoren oder darunter angesiedelte Leute in´s Boot holen.

Vielleicht sollte im Allgemeinen das Forum wieder etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, folgendes Thema fand ich zu einen gewissen Teil schon "seltsam": Gaming PC kaufen: Wie Sie den idealen Gaming PC zusammenstellen [Werbung].

Mir ist klar das die PCGH Geld verdienen möchte und auch muss, aber so ein kleiner Hinweis auf das eigene Forum in dem sich viele Leute in ihrer Freizeit Mühe geben, wäre nicht zu viel verlangt!

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## chill_eule (14. Januar 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Es gibt doch garantiert ein "Mod Forum"


Was? 
Keine Ahnung was du meinst 



Shinna schrieb:


> Dort einfach mal alle pinned Threads auflisten und abstimmen was pinned bleibt und was ggf. nicht.


Wir haben ein eigenes Thema für pinned/unpinned threads, aber die Beteiligung/das Interesse ist da auch nicht grad extrem hoch, leider 

Als Mod bin ich ja in erster Linie erstmal "nur" Regelhüter und kein community-manager ^^

Aber das und bspw.:


Lordac schrieb:


> Es ist klar das es Zeit kostet ein Forum zu pflegen,; ohne die internen Strukturen zu kennen, müsste man da aber vielleicht gewisse Aufgaben mehr und konkret verteilen, sowie dann evtl. mehr Moderatoren oder darunter angesiedelte Leute in´s Boot holen.


tut ja nun auch nix zur Sache *hier* in der Diskussion 

Nur so viel noch:
Intern diskutieren wir natürlich und wir Mods machen auch Vorschläge, aber die community selbst ist da im Grunde ja wichtiger und auch stärker.

Macht doch hier mal Lärm bspw:





						PCGH-Extreme-Forum (nur Feedback zum Forum!)
					

Eure Meinung zum Forum für PCGH Extreme




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



(Siehe auch die angepinnten Themen)


----------



## RyzA (14. Januar 2022)

Lordac schrieb:


> Mir ist klar das die PCGH Geld verdienen möchte und auch muss, aber so ein kleiner Hinweis auf das eigene Forum in dem sich viele Leute in ihrer Freizeit Mühe geben, wäre nicht zu viel verlangt!


Finde ich auch. 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Nur so viel noch:
> Intern diskutieren wir natürlich und wir Mods machen auch Vorschläge, aber die community selbst ist da im Grunde ja wichtiger und auch stärker.


Nur die Community kann keine Themen anpinnen und (ab)lösen.


----------



## Lordac (14. Januar 2022)

Servus,


chill_eule schrieb:


> tut ja nun auch nix zur Sache *hier* in der Diskussion


ich sehe es halt so, wenn der Verantwortliche XY keine Zeit für YZ hat weil es wichtigere Dinge gibt, könnte man die Aufgaben mehr aufteilen und sie somit schneller lösen. 

Wenn es jemand gäbe der z.B. alle vier Wochen ein Unterforum nach dem anderen durchschaut, sich mit den Erstellern vermeintlich nicht aktueller/genutzter angehefteter Themen in Verbindung setzt, dann hätten wir diese Diskussion gar nicht !

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Januar 2022)

Seht ihr denn eine Möglichkeit, dass man die Arbeit zur Pflege der PC-Konfigurationen besser auf mehrere Schultern verteilen könnte? Vielleicht wäre es beispielsweise ein Ansatz, dass Community-Mitglied A den Preisbereich bis 800 Euro übernimmt, Community-Mitglied B Konfigurationen von 800 bis 1.600 Euro pflegt und Community-Mitglied C den Preisbereich ab 1.600 Euro übernimmt?

Dafür müssten auch nicht mehrere Threads angelegt werden. Das ließe sich über verschiedene Beiträge zu Beginn des Threads lösen.

Klar, aktuell ist das ganze Thema mit den hohen, volatilen Grafikkartenpreisen schwierig. Aber ich denke, dass das Interesse an den Konfigurationen dennoch groß wäre, selbst wenn einzelne Konfigurationen mal nicht zum angegebenen Preis erhältlich sind. Wenn der Thread wieder aktuell ist, dann setze ich auch sehr gerne einen Promo-Artikel auf pcgh.de auf (wie z. B. kürzlich für den Mainboard-Test von McZonk).


----------



## chill_eule (15. Januar 2022)

Eine ähnliche Idee auf habe ich *hier* (dort kam das Thema auch auf) schon mal geäußert:


chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich hab nur ehrlich gesagt keinen Plan, wie das vernünftig hier im Forum funktionieren soll.
> Es müssten ja mehrere "normale" User gleichberechtigt Zugriff auf bspw. den Startbeitrag hier haben
> Ob das irgendwie machbar wäre (technisch gesehen) oder überhaupt sinnvoll ist?
> Kein Plan.
> ...



Bzgl. der technischen Umsetzung hatte ich  @ZAM schon mal per PN _belästigt_.
Nativ ist das im Forum wohl nicht (so einfach) machbar, außer über deine vorgeschlagenen 2-3 aufeinanderfolgenden (Start-)Beiträge.
(Neben 2-3 einzelnen Themen, je nach Preisbereich)

Abgesehen von der Technik:
Finden sich denn hier überhaupt 2-3 (oder mehr) User, die so einen Beitrag _in ihrer Freizeit_ pflegen wollen?

Und die Frage, welche auch schon aufkam: Wie sinnvoll ist das ganze, wenn trotzdem die gefühlte Mehrheit der Fragesteller weder den angepinnten(!) (und überarbeiteten!) Fragebogen, geschweige denn die Beispielkonfigurationen finden, oder sich die Mühe machen mal ein paar vorhandene Themen zu überfliegen 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, dass das Interesse an den Konfigurationen dennoch groß wäre


Falls wir es schaffen, dass die community wieder aktiv daran mitwirkt, dann müsste man das ganze evtl. auch prominenter gestalten?
Wie wäre es mit einem Hinweis auf die Beispielkonfigurationen "aus der Community für die Community" hier irgendwo? 






						Bestenlisten + Einkaufsführer: Grafikkarten, CPUs
					

Die beste Hardware im Überblick: Kauftipps, Bestenlisten und Einkaufsführer von PC Games Hardware für Grafikkarten, CPUs, RAM, SSDs, Mainboards und LCDs.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Dort sind immer zahlreiche, sehr ausführliche Artikel zu finden, jedoch immer nur zu einzelnen Komponenten.
Und erst wenn man sehr weit runterscrollt findet man die "Kaufberatung im Forum".
Aber auch immer nur die _aktuellsten_ Themen, nicht die angepinnten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls das mit den Beispielkonfigurationen weiter gehen soll, müssten diese dort zu finden sein.
(Und auch ein Hinweis auf unseren Fragebogen, falls jemand eine individuelle Beratung sucht, wären sicherlich sehr hilfreich für die community)

Man könnte ja diesen "Top10" Bereich im rechten Abschnitt dafür opfern?
(Den richtigen Preisvergleich betreiben wir dann ja eh im Kaufberatungs-Forum )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Seht ihr denn eine Möglichkeit, dass man die Arbeit zur Pflege der PC-Konfigurationen besser auf mehrere Schultern verteilen könnte? Vielleicht wäre es beispielsweise ein Ansatz, dass Community-Mitglied A den Preisbereich bis 800 Euro übernimmt, Community-Mitglied B Konfigurationen von 800 bis 1.600 Euro pflegt und Community-Mitglied C den Preisbereich ab 1.600 Euro übernimmt?


Ich würde das dann etwas anders gliedern:

600 Euro (Office, Multimedia) PC
1200 Euro Low Gaming PC
1500 Euro Medium Gaming PC
2000 Euro High Gaming PC
3000 Euro Ultra Gaming PC

Wegen der Grafikkartenpreise. Für 800 Euro bekommt man keinen Gaming PC hin wenn da eine (neue) Grafikkarte mit bei sein soll. Für 1000 Euro auch noch nicht. Es sei denn man kauft eine gebrauchte Grafikkarte. Man kann auch die Beschreibungen "Low-Ultra" weglassen.


----------



## Lordac (15. Januar 2022)

Servus,


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, dass das Interesse an den Konfigurationen dennoch groß wäre...





chill_eule schrieb:


> Und die Frage, welche auch schon aufkam: Wie sinnvoll ist das ganze, wenn trotzdem die gefühlte Mehrheit der Fragesteller weder den angepinnten(!) (und überarbeiteten!) Fragebogen, geschweige denn die Beispielkonfigurationen finden, oder sich die Mühe machen mal ein paar vorhandene Themen zu überfliegen


die Antwort von "chill_eule" ist ehrlich gesagt der Grund warum ich nicht noch mehr Energie rein stecke, weil ich denke das der Aufwand in einem sehr schlechten Verhältnis zum Nutzen steht.

Ich stecke hier z.T. mehr Zeit rein wie in meinen Nebenjob, und das nur weil es mir meist Spaß macht, ich Leuten gerne helfe, und mich selbst halbwegs aktuell halte.
Bei einer individuellen Beratung in einem Thema weiß ich aber das sie zu einem gewissen Prozentsatz ankommt.
Dies sehe ich bei den Konfigurationen anders, da kann die ganz Mühe komplett verpuffen.

Die Frage ist auch, was will die PCGH-Redaktion/Gemeinschaft mit den Beispielkonfigurationen erreichen?

Soll ein Hilfesuchender pauschal eine Konfiguration ohne weitere Beratung für z.B. 1500,- Euro kaufen, oder soll er sich z.B. ein Grundgerüst bestehend aus einem Unterbau aussuchen, und aus Vorschlägen für SSDs, Grafikkarten, Netzteilen, Gehäusen... den PC in Eigenregie vervollständigen und mit diesem Vorschlag ggf. ein Thema eröffnen?

Zur zweiten Idee hab ich im Vorbereitungsforum mal etwas gebastelt, was ich für mich selbst nutze.
Ich denke das diese Variante viele schon wieder "überfordern" würde, weil man in einem ersten Schritt selbst etwas tun muss  !


Spoiler: Lordac´s Spielerei






Spoiler: Der günstige Spiele-Unterbau



AMD:
*CPU:* Ryzen 5 5600X
*CPU-Kühler:* Pure Rock 2 *oder* Brocken ECO Advanced
*Mainboard:* GIGABYTE B550 AORUS Elite V2 *oder* MSI B550-A Pro
*RAM:* 16GB*/*32GB DDR4-3200, CL16 (nicht die G.Skill Aegis!) *oder* 16GB*/*32GB DDR4-3600, CL16

Intel:
*CPU:* i5-10400(F) --> kein PCIe 4.0! *oder* i5-11400(F)
*CPU-Kühler:* Brocken ECO Advanced
*Mainboard:* GIGABYTE Z590 D *oder* MSI Z590-A Pro
*RAM:* 16GB*/*32GB DDR4-3200, CL16 (nicht die G.Skill Aegis!) *oder* 16GB*/*32GB DDR4-3600, CL16








						Intel Core i5-11400F im Test: Der Preisbrecher legt sich selbst in Ketten
					

Auf Seite 3 beschäftigen wir uns mit dem Speichercontroller und dem OC der CPU. Was schlummert im kleinsten Rocket-Lake-Sechskerner?




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				









Spoiler: Der ambitionierte Spiele-Unterbau:



AMD:
*CPU:* Ryzen 7 5800X
*CPU-Kühler:* Brocken 3 *oder* Mugen 5
*Mainboard:* GIGABYTE B550 AORUS Elite V2 *oder* MSI B550-A Pro
*RAM:* 32GB DDR4-3600, CL16

Intel:
*CPU:* i5-12600K(KF) *oder* i7-12700K(KF)
*CPU-Kühler:* Mugen 5, Arctic Freezer 34 eSports DUO, Scythe Fuma 2, Dark Rock Pro 4*, *Noctua NH-D15(S) *oder* 360er-Kompaktwasserkühlung
*Mainboard:* GIGABYTE Z690 UD DDR4, GIGABYTE Z690 Gaming X DDR4 *oder* MSI Pro Z690-A DDR4
*RAM:* 32GB DDR4-3600, CL16








						Schlechte Kühlung bei Intels Alder Lake - Problemen beim Sockel LGA-1700 auf der Spur samt möglicher Abhilfe | igor´sLAB
					

Schlecht sitzende Kühler, zu geringe Performance bei eigentlich guten Wasserblöcken und verzogene CPUs – nicht nur das Feedback der Leser häuft sich mittlerweile, sondern auch sehr ähnlich lautende…




					www.igorslab.de
				






*SSD: *SSD-Kaufberatung 2021: Wann lohnt sich SATA, PCI Express 3.0 oder gar 4.0?

Kingston A2000 1TB
Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1TB
Western Digital BLACK SN750 1TB
Kingston KC2500 2TB
PNY XLR8 CS3030 2TB
Samsung 970 EVO Plus 2TB
Western Digital BLACK SN750 2TB
*Grafikkarte:*
FHD: RTX3060 *oder* RX6600XT
WQHD: RTX3060Ti, RX6700XT, RTX3070, RTX3070Ti *oder* RX6800
UWQHD: RTX3080 *oder* RX6800XT
UHD: RX6900XT, RTX3080 12GB, RTX3080Ti, RX6900XT LC *oder* RTX3090

*Netzteil:*
Bis zur RTX3070: 500-550 Watt
Bis zur RX6800XT, RX6900XT, RX6900XT LC: 750 Watt
Ab der RTX3080Ti, RTX3090: 850-1000 Watt

*"geschlossene" Gehäuse* (für nicht so starke Hardware)*:*

Kolink Castle
Sharkoon M25-V
Pure Base 500
*"luftige" Gehäuse* (für stärkere Hardware)*:*

4000D Airflow
Pure Base 500DX
LANCOOL II Mesh Performance
Meshify 2 Compact
5000D Airflow
Meshify 2
Silent Base 802 (mitgelieferte Meshpanele nutzen --> **klick**!)
*Gehäuselüfter* (es sollten zwei in der Front, einer im Heck, und optional einer hinten oben im Deckel sein)*:*

120mm / ARGB
140mm / ARGB
*Y-Adapter* (falls die Mainboardanschlüsse nicht reichen)*:*

2x 4-Pin PWM
3x 4-Pin PWM
4x 4-Pin PWM



Ein "Korsett" aus preislich festen Konfigurationen finde ich nur bedingt gut, da manches einfach zu individuell ist.

Ein günstiger Vorschlag wie der von "RyzA" genannte _"Low Gaming PC"_ oder meine Abwandlung _"Der günstige Spiele-PC"_, könnte schnell in einen anderen Preisbereich rutschen wenn z.B. 32GB RAM statt 16GB gewünscht sind, eine 2TB SSD anstatt einem TB rein soll, ein teureres Gehäuse gewünscht ist, der PC leuchten soll...

Man könnte dann natürlich bei der nächst höheren Konfiguration schauen und sich so selbst den gewünschten/benötigten PC zusammenstellen, diese Transferleistung traue ich vielen aber nicht zu.

Dies ist auf gar keinem Fall abwertend/"böse" gemeint, aber das zeigt der Alltag im Forum.

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## Shinna (15. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wegen der Grafikkartenpreise. Für 800 Euro bekommt man keinen Gaming PC hin wenn da eine (neue) Grafikkarte mit bei sein soll. Für 1000 Euro auch noch nicht


Das geht schon. Wenn auch knapp. Als Basis sowas in der Art. Der i3 12100 ist erstaunlich "gut" für den Preis. In den meisten Games schlägt er einen R5 3600 und zT. auch den 3700x





						i5 12400 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für i5 12400




					geizhals.de
				




Dazu dann wenns günstig für FHD sein soll ne








						4GB MSI GeForce GTX 1650 LP OC PCI-E, DVI, HDMI (Retail) - GTX 1650 | Mindfactory.de
					

GeForce GTX für Gaming von MSI | 4GB MSI GeForce GTX 1650 LP OC PCI-E, DVI, HDMI (Retail) :: Lagernd :: über 880 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Wer ein paar Euronen mehr hat nimmt eine








						8GB MSI Radeon RX 6600 ARMOR V1 DDR6 (Retail) - RX 6600 | Mindfactory.de
					

Radeon RX Serie von MSI | 8GB MSI Radeon RX 6600 ARMOR V1 DDR6 (Retail) :: Lagernd :: über 340 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Das ist unterm Strich schon ein "guter" Einstiegs Gaming PC dann. Und man kann sicherlich noch ein paar Euro einsparen. Günstigeres Netzteil, eine kleinere M2, paar Euro beim Ram oder Mainboard.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Das geht schon. Wenn auch knapp. Als Basis sowas in der Art. Der i3 12100 ist erstaunlich "gut" für den Preis. In den meisten Games schlägt er einen R5 3600 und zT. auch den 3700x.


Ich bin von der Basis eines aktuellen Sechskerners ausgegangen.


----------



## Shinna (15. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin von der Basis eines aktuellen Sechskerners ausgegangen.


Für die meisten Games braucht man aktuell nicht mal einen 6 Kerner. Gut wenn man im Hintergrund noch drölfzig Tasks laufen hat hilft es sicherlich. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xBDFCoGhZ4g:403

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Für die meisten Games braucht man aktuell nicht mal einen 6 Kerner.


Ja aktuell. Aber die Leute wollen auch länger was von ihren Rechner haben und die CPU hat mit in der Regel länger als z.B. die Grafikkarte. Deswegen empfehle ich für einen Gamingrechner mindestens einen Sechskerner.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Januar 2022)

Die CPU altert im System aber noch mit am langsamsten.

4 Kerner sind hart an der Grenze, aber keineswegs unbrauchbar für über 90% der Spiele.

CS:GO, LoL und Ähnliches brauchen nicht viel Kerne, und genau solche "Billig-Games" zocken doch die Meisten 
Einen Abstecher in CP2077 kann man sich damit sogar auch mal erlauben.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Die CPU altert im System aber noch mit am langsamsten.


Ich schrieb ja das man die länger im System hat. Wenn man sie richtig auswählt.
Bei mir hatte ich bis 2018 einen 2500K in Betrieb welchen ich ca 7 Jahre genutzt habe (bei den meisten sind es eher 3-5 Jahre). Aber der war auch damals eine sehr gute CPU.
Nur wenn man jetzt einen Vierkerner kauft kann man den in 1-2 Jahren schon wieder austauschen.
Viele Spiele unterstützen schon mehr als 4 Kerne. Manche sogar 8 und mehr.


----------



## Shinna (15. Januar 2022)

Mein Punkt war:

Diese 120€ CPU reicht erstmal aus für einen günstigen Gaming PC. Reicht die CPU Leistung nicht mehr kann man auf die Plattform ja etwas mit mehr Kernen nachrüsten. Das Teil kostet knapp die hälfte vom aktuellen Preis eines 3600.

Ich wollte hier keine Diskussion anzetteln.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Reicht die CPU Leistung nicht mehr kann man auf die Plattform ja etwas mit mehr Kernen nachrüsten.


Oder man erspart sich diesen Schritt und kauft gleich eine etwas stärkere CPU.


Shinna schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier keine Diskussion anzetteln.


Hast du aber.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei mir hatte ich bis 2018 einen 2500K in Betrieb welchen ich ca 7 Jahre genutzt habe


Ich hatte gut 8 Jahre einen i5-3470 im System. 2019 kam dann erst der neue 3600X.

Grad die CPUs der letzen 2-3 Jahre sind dermaßen Leistungsfähig, dass man damit auch wieder 5/6/7+ Jahre zurecht kommt.
Die Anzahl der Kerne ist auch 2022 den meisten Games ziemlich wurscht. Da kommt es immernoch zu allererst auf den Takt an.


RyzA schrieb:


> Manche sogar 8 und mehr.


Und 95% der Games brauchen nur 2-4 Threads würde ich behaupten.
Klar kann _manches_ Game auch einen Threadripper zur Verzweiflung bringen, aber das ist ja nun ein seltener Fall.
(Ich glaub @HisN hätte da etliche, passende screenshots parat  )


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und 95% der Games brauchen nur 2-4 Threads würde ich behaupten.


Das glauche ich nicht. Jedenfalls keine modernen Triple A Spiele.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jedenfalls keine modernen Triple A Spiele.


Und wie hoch ist deren Anteil am gesamten Spielemarkt?
Mehr als 10% sicher nicht.


----------



## RyzA (15. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und wie hoch ist deren Anteil am gesamten Spielemarkt?
> Mehr als 10% sicher nicht.


Das kann ich nicht sagen.
Aber die Spiele verkaufen sich ja ganz gut.
Außerdem wird in HW Foren oft nach passender Hardware dafür  nachgefragt.
Und wir sind hier in einen (tollen) Hardwareforum.
Mir ist das egal. Von mir aus können wir auch noch einen günstigeren Lowgaming Rechner für 800-1000 Euro (ca 400-500 Euro für den Unterbau usw+ Grafikkarte) da mit reinnehmen.

Das doofe ist nur, wenn sich User/Mitglieder die Configs teilen und mehrere Beiträge untereinander erstellen, dass die Übersicht dann flöten geht. Und auf einen (Start)Beitrag kann nur ein User zugreifen. Dann sind wir wieder da wo wir vorher waren.


----------



## HisN (16. Januar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> (Ich glaub @HisN hätte da etliche, passende screenshots parat  )


Whus?
Ich?
Never 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Frage ist halt immer was man unter "brauchen" oder "nutzen" versteht 
Um das etwas kontrovers zu halten^^


Brauchen? Nutzen? Oder völlig uninteressant?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinna (16. Januar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du aber.


Na gut...


RyzA schrieb:


> Oder man erspart sich diesen Schritt und kauft gleich eine etwas stärkere CPU.


Der Punkt war doch ein Gaming PC für 800 oder 1000€ geht nicht. Und es geht halt doch. 

Das der auf Grund der CPU und auch GPU binnen 1-2 Jahren ein Update benötigen könnte stelle ich nicht in Frage. Aber wenn das Geld erstmal für mehr nicht reicht ist es eine solide Ausgangsbasis. 200€ oder 300€ übrig? Ich kann problemlos eine entsprechend stärke CPU nachrüsten? Die olle 1650 ist nun völlig überfordert in FHD? Die 6600 reicht nicht für WQHD? Dann kauf ich dort was besseres.

Ein PC ist ja, beim einem Selbstbau, wie Legosteine. Ich kann bei Bedarf nachjustieren. Eben so wie es das aktuelle Budget zulässt. Und am Ende ist ein "spieletauglicher PC" erstmal besser als kein PC. Es gibt ja auch durchaus den ein oder anderen dessen Anforderungen an "Gaming" eher moderat sind. Da verkauft man vll. auch einfach dann alle 2 + x Jahre den alten Hobel. Legt entsprechend drauf und kauft wieder einen Entry Level Gaming PC.

Am Ende ist ein PC ja immer ein Kompromiss aus Budget und Anspruch. Und selbst wer nun sagt: Hey ich habe 4000€ zur Verfügung. Ich möchte absolut Highend kaufen muss das einsehen.





						Unvernunft Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Unvernunft




					geizhals.de
				



Mit einem 12900k, 32gb DDR5, gutem Board und einer 3090 ist das dann nämlich aufgebraucht. 

Über den Sinn oder Unsinn von PC Konfigurationen lässt sich vortrefflich "streiten". Jeder hat so seine Vorstellungen, seine Vorlieben. Daher halte ich persönlich so Beispiel-Konfigurationen auch für nicht sinnvoll. Diese basieren eben auf persönlichen Vorlieben. Der eine legt Wert auf durchgehend solide Komponenten. Die auch das ein oder andere Upgrade mitmachen. Ein anderer nimmt dann Baseline Zeugs und knallt die "beste GPU" rein die im Budget ist. Und beide Ansätze haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Lordac (23. Januar 2022)

Servus,

aus gegebenen Anlass, will ich noch einmal auf ein vermeintlich gewünschtes "Preis-Korsett" eingehen, also z.B. "Der 1500,- Euro-PC".

Vorab möchte ich explizit darauf hinweisen das ich in keiner Weise etwas gegen "hardwaredealz" habe, ich verlinke sogar gern seine PC-Bau-, sowie Treiberupdate-/Windows-Installations-Videos.

Seine PC-Vorschläge und wie z.T. damit geworben wird, finde ich aber nur bedingt gut.
Ich habe ihm zu dem konkreten Fall eben auch eine E-Mail mit meinen Anmerkungen geschrieben.

Da er öffentlich wirbt, ist es denke ich kein Problem dies hier als Beispiel anzuführen.
Falls doch, dann bitte ich einen Moderator mich zu informieren, oder meinen Beitrag raus zu nehmen!

Nun aber worum es geht, "Breakboett" wollte wissen was wir von folgendem PC halten (*Quelle*):








						Bester 1200€ Gaming PC - 2022 | HardwareDealz
					

Bester 1200 Euro Gaming PC 2022. Günstig kaufen & Test. Gaming PC bis 1200€ zusammenstellen! ✅ Immer aktuell!




					www.hardwaredealz.com
				



Als erstes sind mir folgende Aussagen aufgefallen:
_- Januar 2022
- Dieser Gaming PC bietet immer *das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis*, da die Artikel ständig überprüft und bei Bedarf aktualisiert werden. Garantiert der schnellste Gaming PC für das Geld!
- Unsere Konfigurationen sind jede Woche aktuell und _*immer auf dem neuesten Stand!*

Als ich dann die Preise der Komponenten aus seinem Vorschlag bei Geizhals addiert habe, kam ich bei den jeweils günstigsten Anbietern (sofort/kurzfristig verfügbar) auf einen Gesamtpreis von 1619,39 Euro, ohne Versandkosten.

Das sind ~ 35% mehr als ausgelobt, und das obwohl der Stand mit Januar 2022 angegeben ist, die Artikel ständig überprüft und jede Woche aktualisiert werden...


Sollten die Beispielkonfigurationen also weiterhin gewünscht werden und sich Leute finden die sich darum kümmern wollen, rate ich dringend dazu sich im Preisbereich nicht festzulegen.

Neben dem schwierigen Grafikkartenmarkt und der teilweise schlechten Liefersituation, unterliegt die Hardware immer gewissen Schwankungen.

Wenn man da einen fixen Preisbereich halbwegs konstant anbieten möchte, erfordert das sehr viel Pflege, also Zeit.

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## RyzA (23. Januar 2022)

Lordac schrieb:


> Sollten die Beispielkonfigurationen also weiterhin gewünscht werden und sich Leute finden die sich darum kümmern wollen, rate ich dringend dazu sich im Preisbereich nicht festzulegen.
> 
> Neben dem schwierigen Grafikkartenmarkt und der teilweise schlechten Liefersituation, unterliegt die Hardware immer gewissen Schwankungen.
> 
> Wenn man da einen fixen Preisbereich halbwegs konstant anbieten möchte, erfordert das sehr viel Pflege, also Zeit.


Und deswegen meldet sich auch niemand dafür.
Ich hatte so etwas woanders mal eine Zeit lang gemacht.
Irgendwann hatte ich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Lordac (3. Februar 2022)

Servus,

vielleicht wären ja auch die PCGH-Konfigurationen aus dem Heft eine Option, die werden ja aktuell gehalten. 

Eine Beratung ersetzt das aber auch nicht, wie man an folgenden Beiträgen aus dem Thema: [Sammelthread] Euer Feedback zur Ausgabe #257 (03/2022) sieht:
- **klick**
- **klack**

So etwas ist nun mal kein Konfigurator, sondern zeigt nur Möglichkeiten auf.

"HardwareDealz" hat sich übrigens leider nicht gemeldet, und bei dem 1200,- Euro-PC auch nichts geändert, bis auf das Aktualisierungsdatum Februar 2022...

Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## GEChun (4. Februar 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Mein Punkt war:
> 
> Diese 120€ CPU reicht erstmal aus für einen günstigen Gaming PC. Reicht die CPU Leistung nicht mehr kann man auf die Plattform ja etwas mit mehr Kernen nachrüsten. Das Teil kostet knapp die hälfte vom aktuellen Preis eines 3600.
> 
> Ich wollte hier keine Diskussion anzetteln.





RyzA schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja das man die länger im System hat. Wenn man sie richtig auswählt.
> Bei mir hatte ich bis 2018 einen 2500K in Betrieb welchen ich ca 7 Jahre genutzt habe (bei den meisten sind es eher 3-5 Jahre). Aber der war auch damals eine sehr gute CPU.
> Nur wenn man jetzt einen Vierkerner kauft kann man den in 1-2 Jahren schon wieder austauschen.
> Viele Spiele unterstützen schon mehr als 4 Kerne. Manche sogar 8 und mehr.


Also ich würde sagen die Kern Anzahl und Performance eines 3300X oder 7700K ist schon noch okay für eine aktuelle 100€ CPU.
Das man dann auch nicht alles mit 100€ erreichen kann ist ja auch klar - aber das Budget ist ja dementsprechend niedrig.
Solange schneller DDR4 dran hängt ist damit noch alles spielbar und denke auch bis auf wenige Ausnahmen auch in 2 Jahren.

Und ein 3600X ist nicht wirklich immer die bessere Wahl als der 3300X z.B. sehe oft das es auch noch diverse Games gibt in dem der 3600X das nachsehen hat warum auch immer da weniger FPS bei herauskommen. Alles in allem ist der 3600X schon zukunftssicherer dank der Kerne aber würde schon ehr zu einem 5600X tendieren die ist immer schneller als der 3300X.

Also 4Kerne mit HT geht im low budget schon noch in 2022!


----------



## Shinna (4. Februar 2022)

Der 12100 ist in den meisten Games schneller als ein 3600 oder 3700x. Der IPC Gewinn von Alderlake gegenüber Zen2 ist dafür groß genug.


----------

